# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Modification de pseudo

## Logan

*Liste des pseudos à modifier pour la prochaine mise à jour (en 2053. Ce sera un jeudi vers 13h52) :*


*Liste des pseudos modifiés :*

* Manly Picnic --> *MAIVLY* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* Eva --> *Crackhead Funky* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* ramenos --> *Ramenos* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* Crazralfrill --> *Visslar* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* bastien09 --> *Calys* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* JulLeBarge --> *JulLeBarge* --> Ok, fait le 11-10-18
* Clems31 --> *Mostayche* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* abecrow --> *Whiskey* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* Kanard123 --> *KaNaRD* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* BeaMeR --> *BeaM* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* MacGregor --> *Bloub et Riz* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* Rubicanto --> *Personatus* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* Sitzkrieg --> *SangSucre* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* McCauey --> *McCauley* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* masterofboulet --> *MoB* --> Ok, fait le 23-02-16
* SagaEterna --> *Kesitem* --> Ok, fait le 17-12-15
* Lampkins --> *MrLampkin* --> Ok, fait le 17-12-15
* lucskywalker --> *Louck* --> Ok, fait le 17-12-15
* Sentenza361 --> *Jack Pervert* --> Ok, fait le 17-12-15
* Split --> *Kupris* --> Ok, fait le 17-12-15
* laricoche --> *Larry Coche* --> Ok, fait le 21-10-15
* Fladnag --> *Flad* --> Ok, fait le 21-10-15
* MI-mol3tte --> *La Mimolette* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* graouu --> *Graouu* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* doniazade --> *Doniazade* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* Lusancay --> *Lusan* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* wowowee --> *Hydargos* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* Dox13 --> *Dox* --> Ok, fait le 02-10-15
* Jack! --> *Basique* --> Ok, fait le 01-10-15
* KomaWhite--> *--> Koma* --> Ok, fait le 12-08-15
* GuiGui09 --> *Aza* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* Oduesp --> *DeadFish* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* Pad Ranoïaque --> *Solkan* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* Fab100584 --> *Sariyah* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* Willy La Lope --> *Willyyy* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* cloud89 --> *DapperCloud* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15
* GigaX --> *Gigax* --> Ok, fait le 11-08-15

----------


## t4nk

T'est trop anal, ça va rester à vie   ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> T'est trop anal, ça va rester à vie


 ::mellow:: 

Pourtant chez moi le Samedi, c'est sodomie  ::P: h34r:

Sinon, merci ! Mon pseudo est enfin en minuscule comme les gens biens.

A qui j'envoie le chèque ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Yo.
Je préfère les tickets resto.

----------


## Logan

Ouai mais au Quick, ils rendent pas la monnaie dessus les batards.

----------


## O.Boulon

Kouick is dead.
Sinon, faudrait kue tu conformes ta signature à la chartre.
Pas plus de deux Userbars de haut.

----------


## Logan

Voilà m'sieur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Cimer.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir son pseudo en lettres dorées ?  ::):

----------


## Truhl

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen que je récupère la majuscule à mon pseudo comme au bon vieux temps?

Je peux payer qu'en bons de réduction pour de l'assouplissant par contre...

Veuillez agréer le désir de mon corps contre le vôtre.

----------


## spongebong

Ca couterai combien pour modifier modifier l'avatar de Logan ?

----------


## Rom1

> Ca couterai combien pour modifier modifier l'avatar de Logan ?


J'ai ri...fort  ::mellow::

----------


## Logan

Je vous merde tous tas de cons, avec vos avatars qui ressemblent à rien, et vos signatures kikoolol qui flashent et qui clignotent !

Ouai bon, d'accord, en fait, j'ai ri aussi ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aurai voulu savoir s'il était possible pour les admins de modifier les pseudos des membres, et en particulier le mien


Pourquoi, tu préfère Mégane maintenant 
:drole:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> :drole:


Ça l'aurait été si tu avais dit Sandero. :tatillon:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ça l'aurait été si tu a*vai*s dit Sandero. :tatillon:


Fixed 

:++tatillon:

----------


## Truhl

Merci à mon bienfaiteur, pour la majuscule.

Donc, Skip ou Cajoline?

----------


## Guest

> Merci à mon bienfaiteur, pour la majuscule.
> 
> Donc, Skip ou Cajoline?


Du miel, ça sera plus agréable pour les deux parties.

----------


## Goji

Puisque le topic ad hoc est fermé je le fais ici :
Je veux "Créateur d'opinion depuis 1789" sous mon pseudo.
Merci.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah tiens, moi qui cherchais s'il y avait la possibilité de changer de pseudo, je tombe sur ça. Mon pseudo sur steam, ts et ingame étant Kr3v, un administrateur aurait-il l'aimabilité de me transformer en Kr3v sur canardpc ?

Merci bien.

----------


## Saumon

Tout comme mon cher compère de jeu au dessus, j'aimerai bien changer mon pseudo sur le fofo si c'est possible...
Si on pouvait me changer en Saumon....C'est mon pseudo depuis toujours sur steam et ça serait vraiment plus clair pour ts et in game..

Si un gentil admin pourrait voir ça s'il vous plait, ça serait cool!
Merci.

----------


## Logan

Merde mais vous allez arrêter de squatter mon sujet ?

Tiens d'ailleurs, j'aimerai bien un sous-titre à la con, et je laisse volontiers l'imagination de nos bienveillants rédacteurs modérateurs m'en coller un, comme çà.

A vot' bon coeur.

----------


## Logan

Hannn mon sous-titre  ::cry::  Mon premier en plus. Merci les modos  ::rolleyes::  En même temps, j'en voulais un à la con, je suis servi ! Bien ouej  :;):

----------


## Saumon

Yep, merci pour le changement.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

De même, merci bien  ::):

----------


## Tien 12

Euh... syouplait... J'utilise Tien 12 sur TF2, et il me plait bien. Vous pensez que ce serait possible de l'y mettre ?

Mon pseudo sur le forum date d'y a bien longtemps. Une époque ou TF2 m'était encore inconnu.

Merci d'avance Monsieur-Dames.

----------


## Tien 12

Merki bocou bocou.

Vous êtes vraiment super cool extra géniaux méga la classe.

----------


## Dormeur

Salut, étant donné que mon pseudo ingame est Dormeur je prie les gentils admins de changer mon pseudo sur le forum en Dormeur.

Voila merci!!

PS: je paie uniquement en nature  :B):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mince, je veux pas embêter le peuple avec une connerie a la Logan mais j'aimerais bien aussi changer mon "mrianou" en "Mr Ianou".

Avant que ce topic ne parte en sucette.

Merci brave gens.

Piaf:Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est la fête on va plus reconnaître personne  ::(: .

----------


## Tien 12

L'avantage des sous-titres, c'est que certains seront toujours reconnaissable...

----------


## Maomam

Meugneu, je voudrais pas faire mon opportuniste mais vu que j'ai arrêté les bonbons récemment, serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo sur le fofo en *KeeP* ?

Merci msieurs dames et à vot' bon cœur !

Edit : Hm rien ^^

----------


## Saumon

> Edit : Alcoolique ? xD


51 messages....

----------


## Maomam

Ok je me disais aussi, qui aurait bien pu me voir hein =)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ok je me disais aussi, qui aurait bien pu me voir hein =)


Je précise juste que j'aime ton avatar  ::wub:: 

On sayske?

----------


## NitroG42

> Mince, je veux pas embêter le peuple avec une connerie a la Logan mais j'aimerais bien aussi changer mon "mrianou" en "Mr Ianou".
> 
> Avant que ce topic ne parte en sucette.
> 
> Merci brave gens.
> 
> Piaf:Merci beaucoup.


Dans ma tête, ton pseudo c'était mirianou.

----------


## El Gringo

> Meugneu, je voudrais pas faire mon opportuniste mais vu que j'ai arrêté les bonbons récemment, serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo sur le fofo en *KeeP* ?


Nan, déjà pris.
Tien 12 c'était quoi ton ancien pseudo, y'a quelqu'un qui a bossé comme un goret...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Me semble que c'était juste TienTiensPlus. Mais je me tromper. Oui, même moi.

----------


## Igloo

C'était TienTienPlus, en effet.

----------


## Maomam

> Me semble que c'était juste TienTiensPlus. Mais je *peux* me tromper. Oui, même moi.


En effet ^^

Sinon tant pis pour mon pseudo.
Me reste plus qu'à aller assassiner ce faux KeeP...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai rien édité, c'est pas ouam.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Me fait pas peur en postant ici, j'ai cru que tu voulais changer de pseudo.

----------


## Igloo

> J'ai rien édité, c'est pas ouam.


Ils sont idiots, ils n'y verront plus rien maintenant.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai déja changé de pseudo en fait (volontairement, puis plus).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il est mieux celui-là si tu veux mon avis. Blackos ça faisait trop emokid amateur de chemises sombres. Alors que Blaguos est un rebelz chevelu.

----------


## Doc TB

PS : les changements de pseudos, ça doit rester l'exception parce que c'est susceptible de foutre la merde dans la base de donnée du forum. Donc on va éviter de changer pour un oui pour un non de pseudo toutes les 5 minutes.

----------


## Tien 12

Oui, mon ancien pseudo était TienTienPlus (encore merci pour le changement au passage).

Lors de mon inscription, j'avais choisi sans trop réfléchir et je voulais le même que celui sous Steam. Mais je pense que c'est possible de mettre "ex-TienTienPlus" en sous-titre.

Edit (de Nantes): Quelle cruche, j'avais pas vu que c'était déjà fait pour le sous-titre. Les grands esprits se rencontrent (ou pas...)

----------


## Maomam

> On sayske?


Hmm, j'ai pas confiance en ton grand baton... ::P:

----------


## Galdarok

> PS : les changements de pseudos, ça doit rester l'exception parce que c'est susceptible de foutre la merde dans la base de donnée du forum. Donc on va éviter de changer pour un oui pour un non de pseudo toutes les 5 minutes.


Moi, j'ai le meilleur pseudo du monde, donc pas la peine de la changer. En revanche, la question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi y'a des sous-titres particuliers à certains, et d'autres plus génériques ? C'est lié au nombre de posts ? A des affinités particulières ? A de la corruption ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Les 3.

----------


## Galdarok

> Les 3.


Ouch ! Vu ton sous-titre, je n'ose pas imaginer ce que tu as fait pour l'obtenir  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai des habitudes alimentaires assez habituellement basées sur le gobage de petites boulettes à base de saucisses.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> J'ai des habitudes alimentaires assez habituellement basées sur le gobage de petites boulettes à base de saucisses.


Ah ? Je croyais que tu t'étais explosé les couilles dans ton bain...  ::siffle::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Légende urbaine. _Ils_essaient de me crédibiliser.

----------


## Goji

T'as qu'à faire opposition ^^

----------


## Logan

Ha tiens, je passe de "con" il y a quelque jours à "coupable".

Mais qu'est ce que j'ai fait moi ?  ::cry:: 

Coupable de quoi ? D'être con ? Ou alors je suis con d'être coupable ? Ou les deux ? Et inversement proportionnel ?



Je plaide non coupable votre honneur !

----------


## znokiss

C'est parce que l'autre fois, j'ai entamé ton doigt avec un couteau pendant que tu dormais, et ça marchait.

T'es donc coupable.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu t'es trompé, c'était moi. Salopard.

----------


## Baryton

Question bête touchant les pseudos: Pourquoi certaines personnes ont-elle la couleur de leur pseudo qui change ces jours-ci? Nouvelle mode?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Participation à la communauté pour les verts.

----------


## Baryton

Aaaaaaaaaah! Dans quel sens "participation à la communauté"? Serveurs CPC? Concours?

----------


## znokiss

Flubber aux serveurs, b0b0 aux concours. Quoique b0b0, parfois, il est rose.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ecrire des trucs, monter des serveurs, organiser des concours...

----------


## Nelfe

Raphi il gère la sécurité.

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais qu'est ce que j'ai fait moi ? 
> 
> Coupable de quoi ? D'être con ? Ou alors je suis con d'être coupable ? Ou les deux ? Et inversement proportionnel ?


Tu sais très bien tout le mal que tu nous as fait. Mais si tu préfères je te remets le sous-titre "à la con" auquel tu tenais tant...

----------


## Jeckhyl

De toute façon il est forcément coupable de quelque chose.

AU pire il suffit de fouiller un petit peu, on trouvera.

----------


## Logan

> Tu sais très bien tout le mal que tu nous as fait. Mais si tu préfères je te remets le sous-titre "à la con" auquel tu tenais tant...


Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler monsieur  ::siffle:: 

Non non, Coupable, c'est très bien.

----------


## caribou

"<font color="#10BA00">caribou</font>"

Merci  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Phenixy

Tiens, à propos de sous-titres, comment il marchent en fait? De ce que j'ai vu pas mal sont modifiés à la main (et bien débiles en plus  ::P:  ), mais est-ce qu'il y a aussi un système automatique (genre au nombre de messages postés, comme sur 99% des forums)?
C'est pas primordial du tout, mais je me suis toujours demandé le pourquoi de mon "Z'oeuf".  ::blink::

----------


## t4nk

Dis à ta maman de reste assise sur toi, tu va finir par éclore.  :B):

----------


## Phenixy

> Dis à ta maman de reste assise sur toi, tu va finir par éclore.


 :^_^: 

Je te tire mon chapeau  :B):

----------


## znokiss

Ben Attaché de presse pour 1 message, puis ensuite noobz0r.
Puis Alcoolique au 51ème, puis Zoeuf au dessus de 100 messages, puis caneton au dessus de 200... etc.. il en manque.
Et Hardc0re au dessus de 1000, il me semble.

¨Pour un sous-titre perso, il faut envoyer un chèque de 500€ à Casque ou Threanor.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ou s'éclater une couille en sortant de la baignoire.

----------


## hiubik

Avant on pouvait se le changer tout seul au bout de 1500 posts

----------


## znokiss

C'était mieux avant.

----------


## Phenixy

> Ben Attaché de presse pour 1 message, puis ensuite noobz0r.
> Puis Alcoolique au 51ème, puis Zoeuf au dessus de 100 messages, puis caneton au dessus de 200... etc.. il en manque.
> Et Hardc0re au dessus de 1000, il me semble.
> 
> ¨Pour un sous-titre perso, il faut envoyer un chèque de 500€ à Casque ou Threanor.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais je suis toujours Z'oeuf après 200 messages... Et j'en eu d'autres en chemin, genre Rookie Balboa  ::): 

Bon, je sors le chéquier, 500€ un titre c'est donné.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Bon, je sors le chéquier, 500€ un titre c'est donné.


Bah non, là c'est payé.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ou s'éclater une couille en sortant de la baignoire.


Jme suis pété une jambe en filant un coup de pied dans la baignoire. Je lui ai cassé des carrés de carrelage et amoché le blanc. Ca compte?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'arrives plus à soulever de la gueuze avec ton "X86 ADV" ?

----------


## Goji

J'pourrais avoir _Créateur d'Opinions_ s'il vous plaît ?
Depuis que j'ai avalé la pilule du fond, la forme me gène, alors comme ça veut dire la même chose en mieux tourné, j'me dis que ça mange pas de pain, et pire j'apporte la confiture, pas de problème   ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ben Attaché de presse pour 1 message, puis ensuite noobz0r.
> Puis Alcoolique au 51ème, puis Zoeuf au dessus de 100 messages, puis caneton au dessus de 200... etc.. il en manque.


Y a aussi Naze au 88e message et AirBus au 380e. ::P: 

Il en faudrait d'autres... comme par exemple Marignan au 1515e message (ouais je suis pas drôle, et alors?).

----------


## SSkuLL

> Y a aussi Naze au 88e message et AirBus au 380e.
> 
> Il en faudrait d'autres... comme par exemple Marignan au 1515e message (ouais je suis pas drôle, et alors?).


Y a aussi les Rookie I, II et III et Rookie balboa mais je ne sais pas quand il apparaissent ...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> T'arrives plus à soulever de la gueuze avec ton "X86 ADV" ?


 :^_^: 

Oh mais je suis très bien comme ça hein.

----------


## Swandyr

Je voudrais bien le pseudo Sly, s'il vous plait, pour éviter le dédoublement de personnalité avec le profil Steam et les serveurs.
Merci

----------


## carbish

Vous oubliez le tête à queue les gars... 69, que Diable!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je voudrais bien le pseudo Sly, s'il vous plait, pour éviter le dédoublement de personnalité avec le profil Steam et les serveurs.
> Merci


Note qu'il y a déjà un SlyTheSly quelque part dans le coin.

EDIT et même plus...

----------


## wam

Puis-je humblement quémander une majuscule à mon modeste pseudonyme, ô chers grands maîtres du forum de coincoinpc.com? Ma reconnaissance en serait éternelle...  (enfin, presque.)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sinon, vous pouvez aussi PM Half ou Zoulou.

----------


## znokiss

Ou Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

Ou tous les admin, pas la peine de faire la liste merci.

----------


## RodP

Merde je viens de me rendre compte que mon pseudo habituel n'est pas utilisé ici. C'est tellement usité comme pseudo que je n'avais même pas pensé à essayer au moment de la création.
 ::|: 
Si c'était possible de me transformer mon pseudo en *Roswell* pour une meilleur compréhension entre les forums et steam ce serait top.

:sortsonchequieretprepareungroschequeavecpleindenz  ero:

----------


## johnclaude

Euh il me semblait que changer de pseudo était un truc assez exceptionnel, et que à forte dose ça pouvait foutre le caca dans la base de donnée donc il ne faudrait pas trop en abuser (et à priori c'est pour ça que vous pouvez vous gratter pour changer de pseudo à la demande)
En clair: c'est comme croiser les effluves dans Ghostbuster: seulement en cas d'extrême nécessité.

----------


## Phileas

J'ai vu un Philéas FROGG qui ooooooooooose avoir un pseudo quasiment à l'identique du mien. Alors que comme tout le monde le sait et le vénère, je suis sur le site depuis 1872. Aille ame zi origuinalle !!

Je suis outré. Ca devrait interdit. Je vote pour qu'on change son pseudo en "l'imposteur" ou un truc du genre. C'est un scandale. Appelez moi le boss.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je crois que Bruce Springsteen s'en tamponne le coquillard avec des lamelles souples.

----------


## Phileas

> Je crois que Bruce Springsteen s'en tamponne le coquillard avec des lamelles souples.


Hu hu hu

----------


## Nonok

::|:  Il y a 5 résultats pour Nonok et je suis le 3eme, 4eme et 5eme mais c'est terrible, ce pseudo est trop utilisé par des putain de kikous et aucun n'a eu l'idée de mettre une majuscule à la fin, comme ça "NonoK".

Je veux bien avoir écrit couille, merde ou maïté sous mon pseudo mais si je pouvais avoir une petite majuscule ça me ferait trop plaisir.  :^_^: 

Je suis en train de collecter les bras arrachés de mes collègues cpc zombies en versus sur left 4 dead pour vous les envoyer par colissimo comme paiement.

Sinon, je peux vous offrir une porte de renault R5, y en a une qui traine mysterieusement devant ma porte depuis un jour. Je soupçonne mon voisin de faire des activités étranges. _Je vais le dénoncer je reviens._ 

_ps : Matsumo c'est un ouf_

----------


## Fareas

Svp vous pouvew me changer le pseudo pour Jama svp

Merci par avance  :;):

----------


## Logan

Mais vous allez le laisser crever ce topic oui ? Cà fout la merdasse dans la BDD du forum.

Pour un changement exceptionnel de pseudo, MP aux admin, chèque de 500 euroboules à la rédac, ticket resto à Boulon, bouteille de Vodka à Gringo, et basta.

Je me demande bien qui est le coupable qui a ouvert ce topic il y a un an ...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je me demande bien qui est le coupable qui a ouvert ce topic il y a un an ...


Ton sous-titre, tu l'avais déjà avant d'écrire ça ?

----------


## Logan

> Ton sous-titre, tu l'avais déjà avant d'écrire ça ?


C'est justement mon sous-titre qui m'a fait écrire çà. Ou alors nous sommes tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle digne d'un Mc Fly  ::):  , Ou pas

----------


## Fareas

Pour un changement exceptionnel de pseudo,

MP aux admin : deja fait sans reponse (ps les admins: lisez vos mp, Tous)

chèque de 500 euroboules à la rédac j'achete deja le mag, sa suffit non ?

Ticket resto à Boulon (Je lui paye un McDo(meme 2) si il vient a nimes...) 

bouteille de Vodka à Gringo  En ce moment, je suis en pologne (pays de la vodka pour les incultes), Si il vient avec Boulon, Je lui en offre 10 litres

----------


## Tiax

> Pour un changement exceptionnel de pseudo,
> 
> MP aux admin : deja fait sans reponse (ps les admins: lisez vos mp, Tous)
> 
> chèque de 500 euroboules à la rédac j'achete deja le mag, sa suffit non ?
> 
> Ticket resto à Boulon (Je lui paye un McDo(meme 2) si il vient a nimes...) 
> 
> bouteille de Vodka à Gringo  En ce moment, je suis en pologne (pays de la vodka pour les incultes), Si il vient avec Boulon, Je lui en offre 10 litres


Quel enfant gâté ma parole  :^_^:  

T'as déjà un sous-titre super classe en plus, y'en a qui sont vraiment jamais contents.

----------


## greenflo

> Quel enfant gâté ma parole  
> 
> T'as déjà un sous-titre super classe en plus, y'en a qui sont vraiment jamais contents.


Le problème, c'est qu'il ne vas pas le garder longtemps

(Tete à queue est le sous titre générique pour 69 posts)

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Pour un changement exceptionnel de pseudo,
> 
> MP aux admin : deja fait sans reponse (ps les admins: lisez vos mp, Tous)
> 
> Chèque de 500 euroboules à la rédac j'achete deja le mag, sa suffit non ?
> 
> Ticket resto à Boulon (Je lui paye un McDo(meme 2) *si il vient a nimes*...) 
> 
> Bouteille de Vodka à Gringo *En ce moment, je suis en pologne* (pays de la vodka pour les incultes), Si il vient avec Boulon, Je lui en offre 10 litres


Et s'il viens à Nîmes en ce moment il l'aura pas son McDo  :tired:

----------


## Tiax

> Le problème, c'est qu'il ne vas pas le garder longtemps
> 
> (Tete à queue est le sous titre générique pour 69 posts)


 :Emo:

----------


## Aosia

Bien l'bonsoir, j'aimerais rester : "Alcoolique" sous mon pseudo, comment faire ? ( j'ai déjà deux trois irish dans l'aile ) 

Toutes mes salutations bien basses.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Bien l'bonsoir, j'aimerais rester : "Alcoolique" sous mon pseudo, comment faire ? ( j'ai déjà deux trois irish dans l'aile ) 
> 
> Toutes mes salutations bien basses.


Non alcoolique c'est un sous-titre dont tu te delectes à 51 messages postés pas plus pas moins. Trop taaard ! Il fallait pas reposter de message et retenir sa respiration.

----------


## Frogg

> J'ai vu un Philéas FROGG qui ooooooooooose avoir un pseudo quasiment à l'identique du mien. Alors que comme tout le monde le sait et le vénère, je suis sur le site depuis 1872. Aille ame zi origuinalle !!
> 
> Je suis outré. Ca devrait interdit. Je vote pour qu'on change son pseudo en "l'imposteur" ou un truc du genre. C'est un scandale. Appelez moi le boss.


Cher Phileas, 

        j'ai déjà demandé à changer de pseudo, sans succès, depuis j'essaie de passer plus pour Frogg que pour Philéas, même si ce n'est là que mascarade.

 Je t'assure être au moins aussi incommodé que toi par cette situation, cependant je comprendrais ta colère si elle ne s'est pas encore éteinte. Si à tes yeux justice doit être faite, un duel fera office de juge, comme il se doit.

Je suis joignable par infra-sons et Canal + en crypté, dis-moi si je dois armer mon fourbis.

Amoureusement tien, Frogg.

----------


## Fareas

> Et s'il viens à Nîmes en ce moment il l'aura pas son McDo


Mais je suis de retour Samedi Soir.
Apres je part en mission pour la CIA pres Du Puy en Velay (43) pdt une semaine.

Apres jai 15 jours libre, sa suffit ?

----------


## Loran38

C'est toujours possible de faire changer son pseudo ?? Parce que depuis le temps, le mien ne correspond pas à celui avec lequel je joue depuis des années ( Mikoz ).
Si c'est possible, je suis content  :Gerbe: 
Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mél pour lier mon abonnement et ce serai bête de supprimer un compte pour en créer un autre avec mon pseudo que j'aime bien.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est toujours possible de faire changer son pseudo ?? Parce que depuis le temps, le mien ne correspond pas à celui avec lequel je joue depuis des années ( Mikoz ).
> Si c'est possible, je suis content 
> Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mél pour lier mon abonnement et ce serai bête de supprimer un compte pour en créer un autre avec mon pseudo que j'aime bien.


C'est vrai que Mycose c'est terriblement plus classe  :B): . Par contre il parait que ça fout le dawa dans la base de données donc ils le font plus trop. Sauf si t'envoies des oreilles de porc séchées à Gringo.

----------


## Sk8er Of Bodom

Ah Ben cool qu'il y ait ce sujet... Parce que perso j'avais créé un autre compte a l'origine mais vu que c'était un pseudo de merde je l'ai changé... Mais en fait j'ai carrément créé un nouveau compte... Donc les admins c serai bien de supprime kev66... Voilà...

----------


## punishthecat

> Ah Ben cool qu'il y ait ce sujet... Parce que perso j'avais créé un autre compte a l'origine mais vu que c'était un pseudo de merde je l'ai changé... Mais en fait j'ai carrément créé un nouveau compte... Donc les admins c serai bien de supprime kev66... Voilà...


Ah oui tiens, moi aussi, j'avais créé un compte O.Boulon, mais je n'en veut plus, donc si vous pouviez le supprimer aussi ...  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ton sous-titre te va à ravir.

----------


## Ba7oU

Serait-il possible de faire modifier son pseudo? C'est pour que ça coïncide avec mon pseudo Starcraft 2 (puis ça empèchera les idiots de dire Bazou sur meuble).

----------


## Doc TB

On ne change pas les pseudos comme ca n'importe comment. 

Sur le moment, ca fonctionne, sauf qu'au prochain rebuild de la base de donnée du forum lors d'une mise à jour par exemple, tous les posts qui ont étés faits depuis le changement de pseudo à l'arrache vont se retrouver en status "anonyme". Normalement, on doit faire un rebuild à chaque changement de pseudo, mais vu que ca bloque tout pendant 1h30, c'est impossible. 

Donc pour changer de pseudo, postez vos demandes, elles seront traitées d'une seule fois JUSTE AVANT la mise à jour du forum et le rebuild de la base. Le prochain est prévu aux alentours du 10 septembre. PS : Dans tous les cas, ca reste exceptionnel.

----------


## LaVaBo

> On ne change pas les pseudos comme ca n'importe comment. 
> 
> Sur le moment, ca fonctionne, sauf qu'au prochain rebuild de la base de donnée du forum lors d'une mise à jour par exemple, tous les posts qui ont étés faits depuis le changement de pseudo à l'arrache vont se retrouver en status "anonyme". Normalement, on doit faire un rebuild à chaque changement de pseudo, mais vu que ca bloque tout pendant 1h30, c'est impossible. 
> 
> Donc pour changer de pseudo, postez vos demandes, elles seront traitées d'une seule fois JUSTE AVANT la mise à jour du forum et le rebuild de la base. Le prochain est prévu aux alentours du 10 septembre. PS : Dans tous les cas, ca reste exceptionnel.


Le changement de casse du pseudo (maj-min), même problème ?

----------


## Ba7oU

Ok Doc ça roule pour le changement en Batou le 10, merci bien.

----------


## Doc TB

C'est noté

----------


## Rôlliste

Chouette, changer de pseudo  ::):  me too !! je laisse les admins jouer avec leurs imagination pour mon nouveau pseudo. Par contre si ils pouvaient envoyer un mail avec l'id se serait chouette sinon c'est le bordel pour ce connecter

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais on ne change pas de pseudo juste pour le fun, ca reste exceptionnel et pour des cas bien particuliers.

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

"Chuck Norris?"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Rôlliste

Bon en fait, si ont pouvait changer mon pseudo en william peel s'iouplait ?

----------


## Frogg

J'aimerais bien m'appeler Frogg, ou "l'imposteur", mais moins quand même:




> J'ai vu un Philéas FROGG qui ooooooooooose avoir un pseudo quasiment à l'identique du mien. Alors que comme tout le monde le sait et le vénère, je suis sur le site depuis 1872. Aille ame zi origuinalle !!
> 
> Je suis outré. Ca devrait interdit. Je vote pour qu'on change son pseudo en "l'imposteur" ou un truc du genre. C'est un scandale. Appelez moi le boss.


Ca peut se négocier ? Je suis assez exceptionnel ?  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

Ok. 1 seul changement autorisé par contre, sinon on va plus en finir

----------


## Frogg

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'ignore si mon cas est assez "exceptionnel" pour mériter un changement de pseudo, mais je l'expose : mon pseudo steam et mumble est "Pancho Villa", et je souhaiterais unifier tout ça avec le forum.
C'est faisable, doc ?

----------


## Logan

Je sens que le Doc va me détester d'avoir créé ce topic dans ma prime jeunesse  ::sad:: 

Et en plus, il squatte mon 1er post  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est sûr, mais il a le pouvoir de le fermer.

----------


## Doc TB

Ok, allons-y, tant qu'à faire :D

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

> Je sens que le Doc va me détester d'avoir créé ce topic dans ma prime jeunesse 
> 
> Et en plus, il squatte mon 1er post


Erreur de jeunesse. Hum...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yantof

bien le bonjour étant nouveau (enfin revenant mais j'était nouveau a l'époque) sur ce beau forum j'aurai souhaiter si vous le consentez à changez mon vieux pseudo pour mon pseudo actuel

massacreur==>yantof
merci bien d'avance 
veillez cher doc agréez mes plus amples et chaleureuse salutations

----------


## Tien 12

Je te la rappelle vu que tu "reviens", que la ponctuation (majuscules et points) ajouterais une agréable touche à tes amples et chaleureuses salutations.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Oui, alors voilà!
Ça fait un sacré bout de temps (depuis que je suis inscrit en réalité) que je peste parce qu'il était à l'époque impossible de mettre une majuscule à son pseudo.
Du coup je me traîne mon blase dans une version écornée de lui-même et ça me gave un peu. D'autant qu'il y a peu de temps je me suis aperçu qu'un membre avait un pseudo assez semblable au mien...
Pas que ça m'emmerde ou quoi, mais en lisant vite fait la confusion peut-être vite faite ; et pour le peu que j'aie lu de ses posts, je ne tiens pas à ce que ladite confusion soit possible.
D'où ma demande formulée et motivée ici en bonne et due forme, il me semble : pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît me renommer en "Juniad Khan" ou bien "Juniadkhan" ou bien encore "Juni" (si vous avez la flemme)... Ou encore, renommer notre ami "jiankhan" en "Aragorn76" ce qui lui fera les pieds pour avoir tenté de semer le trouble dans l'esprit de vos membres... le salow!
Je tiens à préciser que j'ai un ami dans ma liste qui a joué à E.Y.E et qui est aussi à l'origine de ce tôpouik, donc vous pouvez pas refuser!  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> Je tiens à préciser que j'ai un ami dans ma liste qui a joué à E.Y.E et qui est aussi à l'origine de ce tôpouik, donc vous pouvez pas refuser!


Ce canard a mon soutien le plus fervent, étant frères de testeur de E.Y.E  :Cigare:

----------


## Ondoval

Tient cela me rappel ForumWarz ou tu peux acheter des jetons pour modifier ton avatar, sous titre de pseudo, mais surtout ....ceux des autres :riresadique:

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Ce canard a mon soutien le plus fervent, étant frères de testeur de E.Y.E


Je savais que cette épaisse couche de typex sur mon livret de famille n'était pas le fruit d'une maladresse de Maman!... Sob!! ... Frangin!  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h29 ----------

Dites donc c'est l'Arizona ici, hein?!... 









Hein?! :echo:

----------


## Heeks

Salut, inscrit depuis 2007, pas un post depuis 3 ans.

Je viens de me rendre compte que je ne peux pas créer de compte puisque mon gmail est lié à celui-ci, vous serait-il possible soit de modifier mon pseudo en "Heeks" soit de purement et simplement supprimer ce compte afin que je puisse en créer un nouveau tout beau tout neuf ?

Merci d'avance à tous les canards compréhensifs  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

Les modifs de pseudo viennent d'être faites

----------


## Frogg

Merci!  ::lol::

----------


## Heeks

Quelle efficacité !

Merci.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Super ! Merci beaucoup ! Maintenant yé vé pouvoir parler comme oune vrai mejicano!

----------


## Juniadkhan

Merci Doc !! J'avais même pas vu!  :;):

----------


## reveur81

Mon pseudo date d'une époque où les accents et les majuscules étaient rejetés dans les pseudos. 

Dès que j'ai l'occasion, je passe mes comptes Minitel en Web 2.0.

Serait-il possible de passer "reveur81" en "Rêveur" ?

----------


## salinoc

J'aurais le même genre de demande : pourrai-je passer de "_salinoc_" à "_Salinoc_" ? Ça ferait plus propre avec l'indispensable majuscule. 

Merci !

----------


## Doc TB

Les majuscules, ca va, les caractères accentués, c'est chiant

----------


## reveur81

> Les majuscules, ca va, les caractères accentués, c'est chiant


Tant pis  ::): , merci.

----------


## Anton

J'crois que t'en as oublié un lors de ta dernière vague, doc :



> Bon en fait, si ont pouvait changer mon pseudo en william peel s'iouplait ?


En plus le salaud a un accent !

----------


## iniOr

Bonjour,

serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour -> Quaoar ?

merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## GrenouilleZen

bonsoir 
serrait il possible de changer mon pseudo en Zyprexa svp 
merci

----------


## RoOlf

Bonjour,

Je m'en vais argumenter ma demande en 3 parties :

*1. Les origines :*

Au départ, il y a plus de 10 ans, le petit nom qu'on me donnait, c'était *RoOlf*. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, je ne m'en rappel plus. C'est devenu par la suite mon pseudo lors des premières LAN où nous nous affrontions sur Duke Nukem 3D, Blood et très vite Quake et Quake 2... c'était le bon temps. Et puis un jour il m'a pris d'ajouter un suffixe à ce pseudo, en hommage au tout premier FPS que j'avais eu l'occasion de toucher sur mon PC de ma maison : Wolfenstein 3d  :Emo: 

*2. Une génération plus tard :*

Internet arrive avec toutes ses nouveautés. Je peux maintenant jouer avec des gens du monde entier, super !! Me voilà devenu RoOlfenstein le f***ing nazi  ::|:  Bref, je laisse tomber ces abrutis de joueurs anonymes et je me rapproche des canards dont la mentalité et les références sont proches des miennes  ::wub:: 

*3. Le temps détruit tout...*

Et mumble aussi. Après avoir été pris pour un allemand sur les jeux sans VOIP voilà que les gens qui veulent s'addresser à moi sont pris d'une soudaine envie de vomir : 
"Hey Roflenstag!", "Joli tir Roubignol", "C'est vraiment bien joué Rabalgapsodfjesmlf" et j'en passe... Mon nom est donc trainé dans la boue et ne veux plus rien dire  ::sad:: 

Je veux qu'on rafraîchisse mon pseudo, je veux retourner aux sources, je veux viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivre !

Aidez moi, s'il vous plait. Appelez moi RoOlf  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

Oh toi, ca m'a pris 20 minutes, mais tu l'as eu ton traitement de faveur  ::P:

----------


## Logan

> Liste des pseudos à modifier pour la prochaine mise à jour :
> 
> * GrenouilleZen -> Zeprexa


Gaffe Doc, je crois que GrenouillZen -> Zyprexa (et pas Zeprexa)

----------


## RoOlf

> Oh toi, ca m'a pris 20 minutes, mais tu l'as eu ton traitement de faveur


Merci  :Emo:  Efficace et rapide en plus. Joli le sous titre  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Gaffe Doc, je crois que GrenouillZen -> Zyprexa (et pas Zeprexa)


Corrigé

----------


## gun

Je prendrais bien un "G", n'y voyez aucune allusion scabreuse. Ou alors McOuille, là aussi rien de scabreux du tout. S'il vous plaît, merci  :;): 

edit: Oh ben non alors désolé je retire, je referais ça mieux un autre jour.

----------


## Doc TB

Je rappelle que les changements de pseudo restent exceptionnels. La ce n'est plus vraiment le cas et ca devient n'importe quoi, alors on arrête. Si vous voulez changer de pseudo, motivez-le à la façon de RoOlf

----------


## Highlander

> bonsoir 
> serrait il possible de changer mon pseudo en Zyprexa svp 
> merci


Tu ne préfères pas la DCI (Olanzapine) plutôt ?

----------


## salinoc

> Je rappelle que les changements de pseudo restent exceptionnels. La ce n'est plus vraiment le cas et ca devient n'importe quoi, alors on arrête. Si vous voulez changer de pseudo, motivez-le à la façon de RoOlf


 :Emo: 

Mais... qu'on me prenne pour un analphabète à cause d'une simple majuscule  manquante, ce n'est pas assez motivant ? 
Qu'on puisse me trainer dans la boue  comme un vulgaire sms-kikoololer pour une bête faute de frappe, erreur originelle dont je  devrais porter le lourd fardeau durant toute une longue existence de repentance, uniquement rythmée par les brimades et les jets de petits cailloux pointus de mes petits camarades ; cela ne saurait donc pas même effriter la carapace de ton coeur de pierre ?

 :Emo:   :Emo: 

Ce S majuscule, qui ne prendrait qu'un instant de ton temps, pourrait rendre le goût à la vie à un pauvre canard sans joie. Imagine son bonheur lorqu'il réalisera qu'il n'aura jamais plus à vivre caché tel un vulgaire lépreux, pense au sourire qui retrouvera le chemin de son visage qui n'est plus aujourd'hui que larmes et désolation ! 

 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## theartemis

> Je rappelle que les changements de pseudo restent exceptionnels. La ce n'est plus vraiment le cas et ca devient n'importe quoi, alors on arrête. Si vous voulez changer de pseudo, motivez-le à la façon de RoOlf


Ok, euh il me semble que Boulon détestais quand les gens ne mettaient pas de majuscules, et quand je me suis inscrit j'ai moi même oublié la majuscule à mon pseudo, n'ayant pas envie de subir sa colère (même si depuis quelque temps il semble aussi fantomatique que le PS), serait-il possible de majusculiser la première lettre de mon pseudo?

En vous remerciant, je vous prie Doc TB de croire en l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.

----------


## lokideath

Tsss, tu préfères contenter Boulon plutôt que ackboo ? Honte sur toi  :tired: 
Edit : désolé, je ne demande pas de changement, il est très bien mon pseudo.

----------


## Doc TB

> Ce S majuscule, qui ne prendrait qu'un instant de ton temps, pourrait rendre le goût à la vie à un pauvre canard sans joie.


Ce S majuscule, il prends 9 points de charge sur le serveur pendant 20 minutes pour updater tous les threads du forum. Et les majuscules, c'est en option pour les pseudos.

----------


## salinoc

J'ai pas tout pigé, mais c'est sûr que si c'est un truc du genre "risque de  crash serveur qui dans son explosion quantique ferait  disparaître mystérieusement des membres de la rédac", je préfère rester avec mon pseudo actuel.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Tsss, tu préfères contenter Boulon plutôt que ackboo ? Honte sur toi 
> Edit : désolé, je ne demande pas de changement, il est très bien mon pseudo.


Moi c'est ton sous-titre que je veux.  ::P:

----------


## liroquoi

Salut!
Voulant participer à la communauté CPC avec mon vieux compte, je voudrais changer de pseudo, le changer de :
Liroquoi -> Alakokan

Merci bien!

----------


## Doc TB

:ouaiouai: 

Ok, nouvelle règle : il faut au moins 500 posts et une explication motivée pour changer de pseudo. Voila...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Explication motivée : "Juste pour occuper le Doc"  ::): .

----------


## Tien 12

Changer de pseudo après 5 post au bout d'un an d'inscription, je trouve ça bizarre.
Ma première pensée, si mon pseudo ne me convenait pas, serait d'en recréer un, tout simplement.

----------


## Wobak

Sauf que si tu fais ça tu risques d'avoir de drôles de surprises.

----------


## liroquoi

J'ai déjà eu de drôles de "surprises" en recréant des comptes donc je préfère demander.

Aucun problème si je dois rester avec ce pseudo.

EDIT : Explication !11!! (un peu copié du post de RoOlf) :

1. Les origines : 
Admirant les indiens avec des têtes classes et badass comme ça :
.
Et bien j'ai donc décidé de m'appeler L'Iroquoi (avec une belle faute, mais c'était aussi pour faire L'iro quoi?).
2. L'enfer c'est les autres comme dirait Jean Sol Partre : 
Moi je trouvais mon pseudo cool mais les autres pensait à la crête iroquoise de kevin kikoolol tecktonik...Donc je me suis dit que je devais changer de pseudo car ma carrière de gamer aurait pu être ruinée!  ::o: 

3. Le changement : 
C'est toujours en voulant trouver un pseudo qu'on ne trouve pas ...
C'est pour ça que je me suis mit à ne pas en chercher et puis je suis tombé amoureux d'un groupe de musique : Shaka Ponk et de la chanson : Alakokan.
Donc voila mon pseudo vient de là.

Ceci était une petite justification pour changer d'un pseudo kikoololisé par les autres à un pseudo sur lequel personne ne crachera (enfin j'espère).

Mais j'ai pas 500 posts et je suis pas un floodeur donc je vais attendre  ::sad::

----------


## Tien 12

Vous pensez a quoi en parlant de "surprises"?

----------


## Akajouman

Genre si j'avais un frère qui utiliserais le même PC que moi (ou la même connexion en tout cas), il se ferait bannir de CPC pour multi-compte?  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h05 ----------




> Vous pensez a quoi en parlant de "surprises"?


Ban pour Multi.  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

Ah ok, je savais pas.

----------


## Anton

> Genre si j'avais un frère qui utiliserais le même PC que moi (ou la même connexion en tout cas), il se ferait bannir de CPC pour multi-compte?


Un peu comme mon beauf, oui  :tired:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Ce S majuscule, il prends 9 points de charge sur le serveur pendant 20 minutes pour updater tous les threads du forum. Et les majuscules, c'est en option pour les pseudos.





> Ok, nouvelle règle : il faut au moins 500 posts et une explication motivée pour changer de pseudo. Voila...


Si j'ai bien compris, la charge est d'autant plus importante qu'il y a de trucs à updater.
Alors, l'histoire des 500 posts, ça risque pas de rendre le processus vraiment lourd ?

PS : histoire d'aller me pieuter moins bête, "9 points de charge", ça représente quoi ? 
9 % ? 9 sur 1000 ?

----------


## theartemis

> PS : histoire d'aller me pieuter moins bête, "9 points de charge", ça représente quoi ? 
> 9 % ? 9 sur 1000 ?


En gros tu as quand tu lances une commande TOP sur un serveur Unix une liste des processus et tu as une indication de la charge processeur moyenne (load average) sur 1, 5 et 15 minutes, 1 point en charge correspond à un coeur utilisé, 9 points de charge correspondent donc à 9 coeur utilisés, si avec les points de charge tu dépasses le nombre de coeurs, ça veut dire qu'il y a des processus en file d'attente et que ça commence ou que ça va commencer à être chaud.

----------


## Doc TB

> Ban pour Multi.


Non mais les modos ne sont pas non plus stupides. Il suffit de poster ici avant et c'est bon.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> En gros tu as quand tu lances une commande TOP sur un serveur Unix une liste des processus et tu as une indication de la charge processeur moyenne (load average) sur 1, 5 et 15 minutes, 1 point en charge correspond à un coeur utilisé, 9 points de charge correspondent donc à 9 coeur utilisés, si avec les points de charge tu dépasses le nombre de coeurs, ça veut dire qu'il y a des processus en file d'attente et que ça commence ou que ça va commencer à être chaud.


Neufs cœurs utilisés pendant vingt minutes...
Effectivement, c'est beaucoup.

Merci pour tes explications theartemis  ::wub::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je me rapproche à nouveau de vos services pour soumettre ma satisfaction déclinante envers mon actuel sous-titre.
Cordialement,

----------


## Lt Anderson

Merci!  ::):

----------


## Anton

Luxe & Bourgeois aurait été pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Akajouman

Lèche-cul.  :tired:

----------


## Crazy

Luxemb0b0 aurait mieux sonné.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Igor Morthys

A propos des sous-titres (bien que je ne sache si je suis sur le bon topic)... 

C'est quoi la règle? 'faut être un canard spécial, atteindre un certain nombre de post, ou juste demander à avoir un sous-titre perso? Ou encore autre chose, genre bizutage...?

----------


## Frypolar

Ça se demande pas. Les raisons des sous-titres personnalisés sont ici.

----------


## Enigma

Bon voilà ça fait un moment que j'y pense mais c'est décidé, je veux changer de pseudo. 
Déjà, Vampzilla c'était juste sur un serveur d'un jeu, parce qu'il fallait que je trouve un nom pour mon 3e perso, mais j'y joue plus ni rien.
Alors que Enigma, facilement 6 ans d'usage, à peu près partout où c'est pas pris (forums, jeux, etc), sans compter les références à Edward Nigma (le Riddler, cf Batman), Enigma, la super héroïne éponyme qui se transforme grâce à une paire de chaussures, Enigma, la machine de cryptage et Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky de Cowboy Bebop. Ya même un épisode de Stargate et de NCIS qui s'appel Enigma. Oh, et un groupe "new age" qui est née en même temps que moi.
En plus Enigma fonctionne en latin, en anglais et en espagnol (et surement d'autres langues latines mais je suis pas un spécialiste).

e : Merci les modos !

----------


## waxk0

Après près de cinq ans de bons loyaux services avec ce pseudo, j'ai définitivement décidé d'en changer.
Ma cible : *Thulsa*. Comme Mr Doom, oui.

En plus, c'est plus facile à dire.
J'espère juste que James Earl Jones ne viendra pas s'inscrire entre temps.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Lunik

Je changerais bien mon pseudo merdique actuel par Victor Yougo s'il vous plaît.

----------


## MrBeaner

Bingo! Depuis le temps que je voulais modifier cette bête erreur dans mon pseudo.  ::): 

J'aimerais qu'on retire le point de mon pseudo, de sorte que cela donne "MrBeaner" (majuscules gardées).

Désolé de pinailler de la sorte, mais ça me trottait depuis longtemps.  :;): 

Merci d'avance.

*EDIT*: Okay, j'oublie. J'ai pas 500 posts et allez trouver une ode à la motivation pour un point!  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je changerais bien le mien, car depuis que je suis "Lt Anderson*" je ressens comme une longue série de malentendus.



_* Personnage principal du jeu Iron Storm._

----------


## Non_Identifie

Je m'ajoute à la liste des boulets pour la prochaine fournée. Tant qu'à prendre un pseudo pourri, autant en choisir un qui ne mette pas une telle distance entre ma sublimissime personne et les autres forumeurs. Si ma requête est entendue, je désirerais m'appeler Eustache maintenant.
Edit : bon, je viens de voir al règle des 500 posts... à la page précédente... Ce n'est pas urgent, je peux attendre (soit d'avoir atteint le quota, soit la prochaine mise à jour du forum).

----------


## Tien 12

Le changement est un opération lourde pour le forum.

Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut qu'il ait une raison "importante" et expliquée ici.

Une solution alternative pourrait être de créer un nouveau profil et garder en signature le lien avec l'actuelle. Et ce de manière exceptionnelle.

Mais bon, je dis ça seulement qu'en tant qu'utilisateur lambda.

----------


## Anton

Assez curieux ça d'ailleurs, vu que des forums bien plus gros que celui-ci permettent à la volée, par les utilisateurs eux-mêmes, la modification de leur pseudo.

----------


## Roland Flure

Il faut aussi qu'on puisse s'y retrouver.

----------


## waxk0

Avait pas vu la règle des 500 posts et de l'explication motivée. Pour l'explication, j'ai, mais comme j'étais à pile 400 posts, je vais devoir attendre je pense... Vu mon débit, ça devrait pouvoir se faire dans un an.

----------


## Tomaura

Moi aussi je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo.

Le soucis, au rythme ou je vais, jamais je n'atteindrai 500 posts.
Néanmoins j'aimerai faire correspondre mon pseudo avec celui de Steam, Xbox Live etc...
Ca sera moins source de confusion lorsque j'écris un message sur le forum.


Alors : OHH maitre, j'aimerai changer pour Tomaura. S'il vous plait.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tomaura

----------


## edenwars

Il serait possible de changer mon nickname a la con par edenwars(comme sous steam)s'il vous play?


Merci bien.

----------


## asfel

Ben moi je veux pas changer de pseudo, juste mettre un A majuscule, c'est possible messieurs de la haute autorité forumique SVP ?    ::):

----------


## Nonok

C'est pas vraiment une histoire de possibilité, je crois me souvenir que modifier une entrée dans la base de donnée de ce type de forum revient à rédiger une requête SQL bien chiante (à moins qu'ils n'aient une interface d'administration). Si on regarde les deux dernières pages du sujet, on peut voir qu'aucune demande n'a été validée donc ça semble plutôt aller dans le sens du "c'est chiant et on risque de faire une (grosse) connerie en le faisant". Juste pour exemple, si jamais ils foirent la modification ça peut les obliger à restaurer ton entrée dans la base depuis une sauvegarde.

----------


## Klonk

Le pseudo est stocké dans chaque entrée de la table posts ?

Je pensais plutot que l'id du compte était stockée avec chaque post, et que pour l'affichage on faisait correspondre le pseudo à la référence id.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ca m'étonnerait même pas que la clé primaire de la base Membre soit Pseudo tiens.

----------


## Wobak

> C'est pas vraiment une histoire de possibilité, je crois me souvenir que modifier une entrée dans la base de donnée de ce type de forum revient à rédiger une requête SQL bien chiante (à moins qu'ils n'aient une interface d'administration). Si on regarde les deux dernières pages du sujet, on peut voir qu'aucune demande n'a été validée donc ça semble plutôt aller dans le sens du "c'est chiant et on risque de faire une (grosse) connerie en le faisant". Juste pour exemple, si jamais ils foirent la modification ça peut les obliger à restaurer ton entrée dans la base depuis une sauvegarde.


Je pense plutôt que c'est parce que Doc TB a commencé à écrire le CPC HW suivant, donc on a pas d'admin sous la main.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi j'aimerais garder mon pseudo tel qu'il est si possible.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## azcaban

Yeyo!

Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo (azcaban) en "The Owl" c'est le pseudo que j'utilise sur steam maintenant.
D'avance je remercie celui qui s'occupera de ça. :;):

----------


## Chan

Bon moi je suis surement con mais je voudrai retrouver, si possible, le pseudo que j'avais ici avant,... avant qu'Half ou Doc TB ne fourre ses pattes dans le code pour créer le nouveau forum (enfin l'ancienne version quand même, 2 ans je crois, fracas temporel tout ça...). Je me souviens que les pseudos avait été automatiquement changé pour conserver l'identifiant de l'adresse mail ; d'où nko. Avant je me nommai *Chan-MichMuch* et j'étais beau, depuis je suis laideur et tristesse. 
Voila, voila... Sinon je veux bien des péripatéticiennes et du chlorhydrate de cocaïne dans mon canard.
Merci.

----------


## Karhmit

> Yeyo!
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo (azcaban) en "The Owl" c'est le pseudo que j'utilise sur steam maintenant.
> D'avance je remercie celui qui s'occupera de ça.


Tu n'as que quelques messages avec ce compte. Ce ne serait pas plus simple et rapide que tu te créés un nouveau compte CPC avec le nom que tu veux ?

----------


## azcaban

> Tu n'as que quelques messages avec ce compte. Ce ne serait pas plus simple et rapide que tu te créés un nouveau compte CPC avec le nom que tu veux ?


En effet ce sera aussi simple! Mais je crois que j'ai mon abonnement au magazine papier de lié avec mon compte CPC. Cela ne va pas poser de problèmes?

PS : désolé pour le temps que j'ai mis à répondre, trop de chose à faire la semaine dernière. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Graine

Bon ,j'ai des soucis de confidentialité sous ce pseudo.Alors s'il était possible de le changer en : "Graine" ce serait sympatoche.
Merci.

----------


## MrBeaner

> Tu n'as que quelques messages avec ce compte. Ce ne serait pas plus simple et rapide que tu te créés un nouveau compte CPC avec le nom que tu veux ?


Je crois qu'ils ne tolèrent pas les comptes multiples ici. Ils savent qui tu es.

Ils sont partout.  ::o:

----------


## JonKabira

Pour les comptes "vraiment" multi je ne sais pas s'ils sont tolérés mais je m'étais inscrit à l'arrache il y a quelques mois sous un pseudo bidon pour un conseil hardouère et finalement j'ai bien aimé ce forum, les canards sont drôlement sympas si on les caresse dans le sens des plumes (ce lèche-cul que je fais pas moi  :B): ). Bref, ce pseudo à la con me gonflait, je voulais le même que sur Steam/PSN/XboxLive, j'ai donc crée un nouveau compte et ça a marché sans soucis  :;): .

----------


## Le Sanglier

Je ne serais pas contre une majuscule a mon pseudo, si c'est possible.  :^_^:

----------


## Flibustache

Moi j'aimerais changer de pseudo pour "Flibustache", c'est comme un flibustier mais en fait c'est une grosse tâche. Merci !

----------


## croustibatte

Bonjour!

Cela fait un bon moment que ça me taraude l'esprit, que je n'en dort plus la nuit.. Voilà, je voudrai changer mon pseudo ridicule.. Pendant un moment utilisé sur steam, quand j'étais encore jeune et innocent, 

Spoiler Alert! 


que je jouais à cs  ::ninja:: 

, je m'étais inscrit à la va-vite, je ne connaissais pas encore ce monde..

Cette époque est désormais révolue, maintenant je suis grand, et j'aime ce forum. Ce nom ne me sied plus. Et puis aussi pour des raisons pratiques, et de correspondance de mes comptes steam/live.

Donc, cher grand tout, si possible il est, je voudrai maintenant m'appeller croustibatte.  ::rolleyes:: 

D'avance, merci  :;):

----------


## Akajouman

Passer du poulet au poisson, y'a de l'évolution.

----------


## MrBeaner

Bien, je me lance donc.

(se racle la gorge)

Par hasard arrivé dans un endroit pareil,
Je m'attends à entrer et sortir le jour même.
Grisé par l'habitude à voir de sottes gens,
Si j'ai connu l'hiver, ce lieu est mon printemps.

Pourquoi diable apogée d'une simple URL?
Ici on peut compter en qualités plurielles.
Riche en tout, en savoir comme en humour joué,
C'est le forum de ceux qui sont de goût doués.

Si un tel pseudonyme au début me plaisait,
Car il dit d'où mon sang tient son zèle embrasé. 
Mais s'il décrit un trait, il en omet dix mille:
Oui, je reste avant tout logicien de sibylle.

Je suis un rationnel, un penseur, un classique.
Je porte en moi l'entier des soucis rhétoriques.
En tant qu'homme de lettres et de vocabulaire,
*Nétarion* je me nomme, en mémoire des Grecs!

*EDIT:* Merci d'avance d'accéder à ma requête qui doit remplir toutes les conditions susmentionnées.

----------


## Flibustache

> Moi j'aimerais changer de pseudo pour "Flibustache", c'est comme un flibustier mais en fait c'est une grosse tâche. Merci !


 J'avais pas vu les conditions nécessaire, notamment la motivation de ce changement, je vais donc détailler : quand j'ai choisi mon pseudo actuel, "Radical", je pensais uniquement au côté "Efficace". Sauf que pour beaucoup, ça évoque directement la connotation "Parti Radical" et ça j'y avais pas pensé. J'ai eu la remarque plusieurs fois, et des accueils pas toujours chaleureux (je peux comprendre). Voilà pourquoi je veux changer.

Merci Doc de m'aider à faire table rase de mon passé (imaginaire) de sale facho de la confusion qui entour ce pseudo  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Le parti radical, c'est pas vraiment des fachos...

----------


## Flibustache

> Le parti radical, c'est pas vraiment des fachos...


Vrai, je raconte de la merde, mea culpa tout ça.
Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai pas envie d'être affilié à quoi que ça soit dans le domaine, or ça a déjà été le cas (sans être bien méchant), voilà pourquoi j'aimerais changer de pseudo.
C'est possible d'avoir une réponse quant à la faisabilité ? (pour le délais je m'en fiche, j'imagine très bien que ça vous saoul de le faire et que vous avez d'autres chats à martyriser).

----------


## croustibatte

> Passer du poulet au poisson, y'a de l'évolution.


 :tired: 

Bah c'est quand même très con un poulet.. Cependant le poisson n'est pas très malin non plus. Mais de toutes manières ce choix de pseudo n'a rien à voir avec le poisson. (..comme le café mais ça s'écrit pas pareil..) 
D'autant plus que ça ferai plus référence à du poisson pané super costaud qu'à du poisson quelconque.

----------


## johnclaude

Il faudrait peut être indiquer vers quelle période le forum aura une MAJ (qui permettrait de modifier les pseudals)

----------


## Isokino

Un petit remontage de la discussion pour un grand bol d'espoir §

Oui, messieurs ! Car voyez-vous, lors de la création de mon magnifique pseudo ( :Cigare: ), j'ai oublié de mettre une majuscule. Depuis ce jour fatidique, je n'ose même plus le regarder sans ressentir un panel d'émotion, comme de la honte, tristesse, colère et injustice à mon égard. 

Cela me consume à petit feu, porter un costume "LEGEN- Wait for it -DARY" sans cravate est INADMISSIBLE !

Donc je viens à vous -hommes de bons goûts-, me sauver de cet enfer !  :Emo:

----------


## Aosia

Tout comme mon ami,
Isokino qui le décrit.
Changer la première lettre de mon pseudo',
Sera pour moi un véritable cadeau.
Par une majuscule la lettre A,
Aosia commencera.

Pour vous remercier c'est pas compliqué,
J'arrêterai la poésie,
je n'ai pas le talent d'un Musset,
ni même d'un Vigny.

----------


## MrBeaner

Hum. Est-ce quelqu'un sait quand les changements demandés prendront effet ? Non pas que je sois pressé mais si quelqu'un pouvait me mettre au jus je lui en serait fort gré.  :;):

----------


## Goji

Si des modifications sont possibles, c'est pas les Grands Gourous, donc au mininum à leur rentrée de la Gamescom, soit à la publication du prochain CPC, au pire à la Saint-Glinglin.

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai fait la plupart des modifs. Avec le nouveau serv, ca va grave plus vite

----------


## Goji

J'avais oublié qu'un Grand Gourou du site - que dis-je LE Grand Gourou - était resté au port ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

Hop pas une modif de pseudo mais une correction de sous-titre.
Il y a un N en trop dans Kouign.
ça me brule les yeux à chaque fois.

Merci monsieur  grand tout.

----------


## Grimar

Salut, je souhaiterai remplacer mon pseudo par "Grimar".
Merci bien.

----------


## Tien 12

Vu que Mr Doc TB vient de mettre à jour les pseudo, je crains que la prochaine maj soit loin.

----------


## Flibustache

Youpi ! Merci Doc ! Super sympa  :;):

----------


## Le Sanglier

J'ai pas eu ma majuscule  ::(:  Mais c'est pas urgent, je passerais a la prochaine vague de modifications  ::P:

----------


## croustibatte

::lol:: 

Wouhou!! Merci doc!!

----------


## Isokino

Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ho, c'est du vrai pour du vrai ce topic ?

J'adorerais avoir mon espace entre "Monsieur" et "Odd", par réflexe, je l'ai pas mis sans même essayer, mais je m'en veux tous les jours depuis.

----------


## MrBeaner

Mais moi je reste MrBeaner alors que je voulais être Nétarion  ::sad::  !

Ça m'apprendra à vouloir faire des vers  :Emo:  ... Bon, pas grave, on tentera le coup la prochaine fois !

*EDIT:* ah en fait non! Le Doc a accédé à ma requête... précédente. Il a retiré le point! Bien, pas de problème, je reste MrBeaner. Je rapasserai à la prochaine tournée générale  :;):  !

----------


## Nomad

Doc, j'aimerai si possible changer mon pseudo en *Nomad* et si pas dispo, je prends *Noomad* 

D'avance merci  :;):

----------


## Chan

Je m'auto-quote parce que ça m'excite :



> Bon moi je suis surement con mais je voudrai retrouver, si possible, le pseudo que j'avais ici avant,... avant qu'Half ou Doc TB ne fourre ses pattes dans le code pour créer le nouveau forum (enfin l'ancienne version quand même, 2 ans je crois, fracas temporel tout ça...). Je me souviens que les pseudos avait été automatiquement changé pour conserver l'identifiant de l'adresse mail ; d'où nko. Avant je me nommai *Chan-MichMuch* et j'étais beau, depuis je suis laideur et tristesse.
> Voila, voila... Sinon je veux bien des péripatéticiennes et du chlorhydrate de cocaïne dans mon canard.
> Merci.


Si Le Doc passe par là et est toujours motivé... 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Doc TB

Soyez heureux !  ::):

----------


## Tien 12

Le Doc est bon. Ce fut un jour de bonté. Amen.

----------


## Le Sanglier

> Soyez heureux !


Merci bien  ::):

----------


## alx

> Mais moi je reste MrBeaner alors que je voulais être Nétarion  !


 :haha:

----------


## Chan

Comment j'ai galéré pour comprendre que mon pseudo avait été changé lorsque j'ai voulu m'identifier, je pensai que j'avais une polio permanente. 
Merci beaucoup Doc  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Pas de caractères accentués dans les pseudos.

----------


## ben_beber

Moi j'ai pas vraiment envie de changer de pseudo.
Je me demande si j'ai vraiment ma place sur ce thread  :Emo:

----------


## Grimar

Merci beaucoup pour le changement de pseudo !  :;):

----------


## YLB

J'ai entamé une migration de tous mes pseudos de jeux de YLB (que je traine depuis que je joue au flipper) vers Barbouze (mon nick IRL) et ce serait super si je pouvais en faire de même ici, s'il vous plaît  ::'(:

----------


## MrBeaner

> PS : Pas de caractères accentués dans les pseudos.


HA ! flûte.

Et les caractères grecs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## chriszep

Bonsoir 
pouvez vous changez mon pseudo en :
cartmann60

merci !!!

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Merci beaucoup pour mon bel espace !

----------


## Robix66

> Merci beaucoup pour mon bel espace !


En plus d'offrir des abo, Teraboule offre des voitures maintenant.  ::|:

----------


## chriszep

> Bonsoir 
> pouvez vous changez mon pseudo en :
> cartmann60
> 
> merci !!!


un petit UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP    pour mon changement de pseudo  ::):

----------


## Mauganra

Bonsoir. 
Y a quelqu'un???

Si oui, pouvez vous changer mon pseudo en "Librarian" siouplait!

Merci pour le coup de main!

----------


## MrBeaner

Les changements ne se font pas sans condition.

Il vous faut au moins 500 posts et une justification littéraire pour obtenir une modification de pseudo.

D'ailleurs Doc, quand t'auras terminé de retaper le kwikwi :crossproblème:, il faudra que tu mettes ces conditions dans le titre, histoire que ce soit clair une fois pour toute. Ou un de tes larbins oranges, c'est comme tu le sens.  ::ninja:: 

*EDIT :* et puis il faut attendre également un certain temnps avant que les changements prennent effets. Selon le bon vouloir (et le temps à disposition) du Seigneur Teraboule !

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

Bon. J'en profite alors tant que les conditions ne sont pas trop drastique.

Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en La_Japonaise ?
J'essaie de me refaire une identité en ce moment.

----------


## Chan

Tu veux te travestir ?

----------


## chriszep

> un petit UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP    pour mon changement de pseudo





> Les changements ne se font pas sans condition.
> 
> Il vous faut au moins 500 posts et une justification littéraire pour obtenir une modification de pseudo.
> 
> D'ailleurs Doc, quand t'auras terminé de retaper le kwikwi :crossproblème:, il faudra que tu mettes ces conditions dans le titre, histoire que ce soit clair une fois pour toute. Ou un de tes larbins oranges, c'est comme tu le sens. 
> 
> *EDIT :* et puis il faut attendre également un certain temnps avant que les changements prennent effets. Selon le bon vouloir (et le temps à disposition) du Seigneur Teraboule !



Bonsoir malgré l'absence de mes 500 posts , simplement que j'ai pris ce pseudo alors que je n'utilise que "cartmann60" dnas les jeux on line 
Je ne pensais pas me faire des copains de jeux ici donc j'ai pas tilté , c'est un peu lourd de prévenir que chriszep c'est cartmann60 en jeux on line à chaque fois..
Amicalement

----------


## Nomad

Merci monsieur le Docteur  ::lol::

----------


## Locknroll

> Bonsoir malgré l'absence de mes 500 posts , simplement que j'ai pris ce pseudo alors que je n'utilise que "cartmann60" dnas les jeux on line 
> Je ne pensais pas me faire des copains de jeux ici donc j'ai pas tilté , c'est un peu lourd de prévenir que chriszep c'est cartmann60 en jeux on line à chaque fois..
> Amicalement


Salut,

Je suis dans le même cas que cartmann60. Je voulais garder ce pseudo et changer mon identifiant EA mais ils ne peuvent pas de leur côté. Du côté je suis obligé de me trimballé mon vieux pseudo.
Si l'admin pouvait changer mon pseudo actuel par Beniti, ce serait sympa.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Dolg

edit : visiblement je rentre pas dans la catégorie des renommables.

----------


## Spad

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais avoir mon pseudo changé en *Kaelor* afin de garder un seul et unique pseudo dans la mesure du possible. 
Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, ce n'est pas vraiment pour mon pseudo, mais pour mon sous-titre. Je poste ici car y a plus de passage et que je n'ai pas de pelle pour aller déterrer un topic.

Donc voilé, comme personne ne connais mon ancien pseudo, qui doit dater de 4 ou 5 ans, j'aurais bien aimé récupérer un sous-titre normal, classique, bref, au nombre de post comme tout canard classique qui patauge dans cette mare...

A vot'bon cœur...

----------


## Leave Anton alone

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir mon pseudo changé en: MrFretillant
Svp  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci

(C'est pour coller à mon compte EA-Origin)

----------


## Gtag

Salut, j'aimerais modifier mon pseudo affreusement banal en "Gtag" afin de coller à mes pseudos Mumble, Origin, Steam et World of Tanks.
Alors, je sais bien que je n'ai que 430 messages à mon actif, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de lire le forum assidûment depuis presque 4 ans.
Je passe quasiment quotidiennement sur Mumble que ce soit dans RO2/WoT/FIFA12 etc.

Brayfffe, un petit geste s'il vous sied.  ::cry::  (J'ai bon pour la veine littéraire?)

----------


## DaftPounky

Salut, 

J'aimerais bien changer mon pseudo actuel en Daft Pounky afin de coller à d'autre compte que j'ai sur d'autre endroit. Je sais je suis pas très bavard mais promis je ferais un effort !  :;):

----------


## Norochj

> Salut, 
> 
> J'aimerais bien changer mon pseudo actuel en Daft Pounky afin de coller à d'autre compte que j'ai sur d'autre endroit. Je sais je suis pas très bavard mais promis je ferais un effort !


Tu es sûre que tu ne veux pas changer pour le pseudo "Novembre" ? On arrive bientôt à la fin du mois et il faut anticiper un peu.

----------


## DaftPounky

> Tu es sûre que tu ne veux pas changer pour le pseudo "Novembre" ? On arrive bientôt à la fin du mois et il faut anticiper un peu.


Ouais nan, après ça n'en finira pas et je vais être relou... !

----------


## Gangstaboard

Salut tout le monde, je voulais savoir si il est possible de changer mon pseudo qui est minable en EjizWanted s'il vous plait. J'ai créé se pseudo sans réfléchir, mais ce pseudo est vraiment nul, je sais que j'ai pas beaucoup de post mais s'il vous plait, je lis le forum tous les jours.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## nephyl

Salut, est-ce que tu peux changer mon pseudo en Patou stp? Je sais qu'il est déjà pris et l'était déjà en 2009 quand je me suis inscrit mais le type n'a jamais fait un seul post et comme sur mumble et dans les jeux j'utilise ce pseudo, ça me simplifierait la vie.

----------


## Azhra

Salut les canards en chef, suite aux créations successives de comptes XBL, PSN, Origin et même Mumble CPC au nom d'*Azhiria* (Azhra étant généralement déjà pris avant mon arrivée), j'aurais souhaité faire concorder ce login à mon pseudo du forum. Serait-il possible d'accéder à mon humble requête ? D'avance merci, Az'.  :;):

----------


## Nightwrath

Bonjour , 

serait-il possible de changer mon Pseudo en *Celldjin*
Ce serait pour le faire correspondre avec les jeux histoire que les canards me reconnaissent.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Qpec

Salut, je souhaiterais modifier mon pseudo en: Wu
Merci.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo en *Pano* ? Merci.

----------


## Frite

Mais non, t'es notre Michou d'Amour à nous, tu peux pas nous enlever ça !  :Emo: 

Pour te dissuader, une petite liste des jeux de mots foireux auxquels tu pourrais avoir droit : 
- Avec Crysis en very high sur son P3, Pano rama.
- JDLV : Ce n'était pas Dresde, t'es tombé dans le pano !
- Après Detox 2012, Pano 2070.
- Etc.

----------


## Detox

Moi j'avais proposé ça par rapport à son sous-titre surtout. J'avais bien conscience que personne ne comprendrait.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'aime les jeux de mots foireux, Fritou.  :Emo:

----------


## canardpcuser

> Je me lance définitivement.
> 
> Je répondrai dorénavant au nom de *Netarion*.


Coquine.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ah non, si on change son pseudo en Pano je veux que son sous-titre soit "Panier"

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je me demande si je vais pas garder "Michelo" plutôt. Et pas touche à mon sous-titre, en avoir un c'est déjà bien !

----------


## lincruste

> Mais non, t'es notre Michou d'Amour à nous, tu peux pas nous enlever ça !


Si, tu peux pas le forcer à stagner dans sa vie, c'est égoïste. Vas-y Pano, crie ton nouveau nom maintenant.

----------


## Herr Z



----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Si, tu peux pas le forcer à stagner dans sa vie, c'est égoïste. Vas-y Pano, crie ton nouveau nom maintenant.


Adrieeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## sissi

> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo en *Pano* ? Merci.


Non.

Sinon, on te pète les rotules avec une tête de bébé mort.

----------


## Sim's

> Je me demande si je vais pas garder "Michelo" plutôt. Et pas touche à mon sous-titre, en avoir un c'est déjà bien !


Renomme toi en Bière ça ira bien avec ton sous-titre.

----------


## Euklif

Si même les "vieux" succombent à cette mode du changement de pseudo, ça va finir par être beau tiens ^^.

----------


## Kiwyh

Je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo en *ColdCrawdad7* (Attention, exactement ça, mêmes majuscules, mêmes minuscules)

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Non allez hop on modifie rien de mon côté. Ma crise existentielle est passée. Enfin, non, mais sur le forum si.

----------


## Babylon Kaos

De mon coté, je souhaiterais changer mon pseudo en Paultergeist, merci !

----------


## Ymnargue

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un s'occupe encore des changements de pseudo..
C'est encore possible ?

C'est peut-être plus simple de contacter un admin/modo ?

----------


## Goji

Inutile de contacter un modo, on ne peut rien faire à ce niveau  ::):

----------


## Ymnargue

Non mais j'aurais pas fait ça hein  ::P: 
J'ai appris à me méfier des modos  :tired:  :kilfou:

Par contre, ce serait bien qu'il y ait un moyen pour changer de pseudo, ne serait-ce qu'une fois.
Note que visiblement, il suffit d'en faire la "demande" sur ce topic. Mais on dirait bien que peut de vœux sont exhaussés.

----------


## Goji

C'est traité par lots, faut tomber au bon moment ^^

----------


## Ymnargue

Donc, serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Korghad ?
C'est le pseudo que j'utilise partout ailleurs.

Merci d'avance  ::): 


EDITH : Presque un an et aucun changement à l'horizon !

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vrai que Slowhand c'est un peu un pseudo de branleur  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zohan

> C'est vrai que Slowhand c'est un peu un pseudo de branleur .


Joli!

----------


## Ymnargue

> C'est vrai que Slowhand c'est un peu un pseudo de branleur .


De branleur pas très efficace.. mais oui, c'est un argument de plus (que j'avais eu la décence de ne pas invoquer  :Cigare: )

----------


## hitodama

> J'espère faire partie du prochain lot !


Tu m'étonnes, avec ton passif ça serait une nouvelle vie. Essaye de pas la gâcher cette fois.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ymnargue

> ton passif


Le but c'était d'éviter de revenir là-dessus  :tired: 
Ggrrrrr. 
Maintenant, à tous les coups, je suis grillé  :tired:

----------


## CptCaverne

Moi j'aimerais avoir LeEup comme pseudo.
Merci.

----------


## Gtag

> Salut, j'aimerais modifier mon pseudo affreusement banal en "Gtag" afin de coller à mes pseudos Mumble, Origin, Steam et World of Tanks.
> Alors, je sais bien que je n'ai que 430 messages à mon actif, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de lire le forum assidûment depuis presque 4 ans.
> Je passe quasiment quotidiennement sur Mumble que ce soit dans RO2/WoT/FIFA12 etc.
> 
> Brayfffe, un petit geste s'il vous sied.  (J'ai bon pour la veine littéraire?)


C'est toujours d'actualité en ce qui me concerne, d'autant que j'ai enfin les 500 posts requis.

----------


## Chan

Oui mais est ce que tu as versé ta cotisation mensuelle ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est toujours d'actualité en ce qui me concerne, d'autant que j'ai enfin les 500 posts requis.


Bobby c'est mieux que Gtag.

----------


## Gtag

Clairement, mais vu que je suis un partisan du pire, je change.

----------


## orelz

Ola, c'est par ici que l'on change son pseudo ?
Pour le prochain lot de changements de pseudos j'aimerai changer le mien par Corend, merci bien  ::):

----------


## Avinit

Petite requête, je souhaite changer également mon pseudo en Vigor

Merci bien.

----------


## Dark Adrien

Histoire de coller avec mon pseudo Steam et faciliter les combats entre canards notamment dans WEE, je demande à m'appeler *RockOla*. Et je me suis mentalement préparé aux jeux de mots avec des bonbons suisses aux herbes.  :B):

----------


## Goji

C'est pourtant vachement bien comme pseudo, Dark Adrien  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

> C'est pourtant vachement bien comme pseudo, Dark Adrien


J'avoue, ça sonne mieux que Goji  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Adrien

Rien à faire de la bouche bée de Goji  ::ninja::

----------


## ClaizeCharal

Pour coller avec mon pseudo ingame, si c'est encore possible, je demande à modifier mon pseudo en *tocdezucca*. Merci !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est pourtant vachement bien comme pseudo, Dark Adrien


Ça fait quand même vachement peur.

----------


## Gtag

Non mais c'est le topic qu'il faut renommer !

----------


## Gigax

Lors de la prochaine mise-à-jour, je voudrais bien faire changer mon pseudo de Giga*X* à Giga*x*. Je sais que c'est minime, mais on m'assimile à un royaliste :




> Mais vas y GigaX malgré ton pseudo de royaliste, je te soutiens à 100% !


alors que c'était simplement : 


> Ouai c'est une erreur dans l'inscription. Normalement je voulais Gigax. J'ai pas encore suffisamment de post pour demander le changement de pseudo 
> 
> (et c'était une référence au sublime joueur de foot suisse Gygax dont je trouvais le nom absolument tordant. Mais j'aime pas le y. Sauf que du coup on lit giga, c'est qui est chiant. #3615MyLife)


C'est aussi pour faire l'harmonisation avec mes autres comptes (steam, etc.)

Et pour pas faire acteur pr0no.

----------


## Flad

En plus GigaX ca ressemble à une promo pour du pr0n. Du coup je lui avais envoyé un mp, j'ai eu l'air bien bête ('fin plus que d'hab quoi)  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Odd

C'est pas les "Ultras" les royalistes plutôt ?

Saloperie de Da-Soth qui dit n'imp.

----------


## Goji

> J'avoue, ça sonne mieux que Goji


Tu devrais pourtant en prendre de la graine.

----------


## Basique

J'aimerais changer mon pseudo en *Basique* pour la prochaine mise à jour histoire d'avoir le même pseudo partout. Merci.

----------


## Sariyah

*EDIT* : Ouai non en fait c'est bon, je ferais une signature ou un truc dans le genre pour le rapport au pseudo IG.  :;):

----------


## Zohan

Ah la vache, c'est furieusement ghetto.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca fait surtout Toxibot

----------


## CaeDron

> Ca fait surtout Toxibot


Et évidemment, son avatar est parfaitement autorisé et à ton goût.

Tu deviens faible.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, c'est vrai.
Ca me ferait mal d'empêcher un gros barbu de s'imaginer en rousse tirée d'un comics.

----------


## G@belourd

Pour être cohérent avec mon pseudo steam / wargame : j'aimerais changer "G@belourd" en "Hyperion1492" SVP.

----------


## Avik

Tiens si j'avais su qu'on pouvait changer de pseudo j'aurais pas fait un autre compte  ::|: .

----------


## Goji

Vu le rythme des changements de pseudo, t'as peut-être tout aussi bien fait  ::P:

----------


## Zohan

Ce qui serait sympa comme règle, c'est qu'à, mettons, 1000 posts on ait le droit de changer le pseudo (ou le sous-titre) de quelqu'un.

Oh oui oui oui, ce serait très sympa.

----------


## Dolg

Edit: je vais me débrouiller autrement.

----------


## Hankh

Yo !  ::): 

Bon bah justement, je cherchais le moyen de changer mon pseudo et Ô joie ineffable, Dolg a remonté le topic, alors j'en profite pour demander un changement de Hankh en Ibudan sivouplé.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Blizzard facturent ça 10 balles, ya un truc à faire je crois, messieurs de la rédac'.

----------


## Hankh

Tant que ce n'est pas un examen de la prostate, ça me va moi.

----------


## Hankh

Bon, ok, j'ai compris le message : même si c'est un examen de la prostate, je prends !

----------


## Izdrubal

C'est moi ou la limite de caractére pour les pseudos est devenu plus courte ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je crois pas. Ça te gène pour un multi?  ::):

----------


## Izdrubal

Oui, j'ai utilisé des caractères spéciaux qui étaient utilisable la dernière fois que j'ai fait un compte et la longueur autorisé a changé car la barre de l'inscription de pseudo reste bloqué avant la fin alors que c'est a peu de chose prés le pseudo de mon premier compte.

----------


## Charmide

> pubpub pour un logiciel de back up


Ça peut être utile sur le topic du Mumble ça.

----------


## Ratcochon 2

Vous pourriez changer mon pseudo en Rat-Cochon de l'espace #2  
Car bon, je vois pas pourquoi il y a une limite de caractère et des caractéres interdits alors que c'était pas ça avant. (Je pouvais pas metre de tirets dans mon inscription et mon pseudo pouvait pas dépasser six lettres)

----------


## Visslar

Bonjour,

Je voudrais changer de sexe et de nom si possible. Désormais je veux qu'on m’appelle *Visslar*.
Merci  ::):

----------


## HegesippeCPC

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je voudrais changer de pseudo afin d'avoir le même sur tous les sites et jeux.
Donc je voudrais passer de HegesippeCPC
a 
Thervyon
je vous remercie pour l'attention que vous porterez a mon message.
Au-revoir

----------


## airOne

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais aussi changer de pseudo, et me renommer en Siaul

Merci d'avance

----------


## Gtag

Je ne voudrais pas mettre un terme à vos espoir mais j'attends un changement de pseudo depuis octobre 2011...

----------


## HegesippeCPC

Bonjour,
Merci a toi Bobby pour l'info
a plus.

----------


## Euklif

> Je ne voudrais pas mettre un terme à vos espoir mais j'attends un changement de pseudo depuis octobre 2011...


Le double compte semble toléré dans ce cas là. Pourquoi ne pas tenter de voir si c'est bien le cas?

----------


## Nyuu

Ca serait sympa de me renommer en "hateryu" (sans majuscule) pour uniformiser mes pseudos sur tous les sites. Je sais que le dernier renommage date d'il y a fort longtemps, mais on ne sait jamais  ::ninja:: 

Meurchi d'avance.

----------


## VeridisQUo

Pareil on sait jamais : J'aimerai bien passer de VeridisQUo à VeridisQuo. Merci si ça se fait !

----------


## magnifique nom

Bump,
Je voudrais changer mon pseudo en NomPrenom. Je paye en gif. Merci.

----------


## Nacodaco

Regarde simplement les demandes précédentes.

----------


## kahnlustpedoque

Bonjour, j'ai fait une boulette je voulais prendre kahnleustepeedoc comme pseudonyme est-ce que c'est encore possible ? merci  ::sad::

----------


## SupeDuperBlues

Salut.

Moi aussi comme un nul j'ai oublié le *r* a la fin de Super  :haha: 
Si vous pouviez faire une t'ite modif en l'ajoutant, il vous en serait très reconnaissant.... :^_^: 

Je vous en  ai déjà parler en utilisant le lien :Nous contacter

             @+ et merci

----------


## Mastick

bonsoir j'ai mp un modo sans savoir qu'il y avait ce sujet pour le faire  ::rolleyes::  ... Bref j'aurai souhaité le pseudo NoOne, s'il vous plait ou XNoOnex.

Bonne soirée !

----------


## Wobak

Donc si je résume bien, ton PREMIER post sur le forum c'est pour demander un changement de pseudo...

Mouais.  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Donc si je résume bien, ton PREMIER post sur le forum c'est pour demander un changement de pseudo...
> 
> Mouais.


C’est une sorte de record. Et puis il est sûr de ne pas être battu.

----------


## Ragondin

Hello,

Y a-t-il moyen de raccourcir mon pseudo en *Rag'* svp? Merci merci  ::):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Donc, serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Korghad ?
> C'est le pseudo que j'utilise partout ailleurs.
> 
> Merci d'avance 
> 
> 
> EDITH : Presque un an et aucun changement à l'horizon !


Comme je le dis dans mon EDIT, pas de changement après un an.
Je dis ça pour les nouveaux qui espèrent probablement pour rien  :;):

----------


## Gtag

Non mais il faut le fermer ce topic.

----------


## Hankh

Ou donner la possibilité de changer soit même son pseudo 1 fois ou 1 fois tous les X semaines/mois/décades/siècles.

----------


## Ymnargue

Comme certaines société de jeu : On pourrait changer de pseudo une fois gratuitement, et pour la deuxième fois, obligation de prendre 10 ans d'abonnement à CPC.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

La double peine  ::o:

----------


## kodak

C'est noté

----------


## JPKoffe

Kodak, toujours un clic d'avance  ::happy2::

----------


## pipoleo

Bonjour si possible je désirerais changer mon pseudo en Benou merci d avance

----------


## Zepolak

> what the hell is this. i couldnt understand what it is being mentioned on this community


Maybe you can tell us what you are looking for ?

----------


## Anonyme866

J'aimerais assez changer mon pseudo en *Solkan*, qui est celui que j'emploie sur pas mal de jeu ainsi que sur Steam. Le pseudo est déjà pris sur le forum, c'est un altercompte qui pourra être supprimé dans la foulée.

----------


## eKaps

Idem pour moi, j'utilise le pseudo O.Boulon sur beaucoup de jeu. Merci de supprimer l'actuel imposteur et de me renommer ainsi.

----------


## McCauley

Hello,

Lors de la creation de mon compte, j'ai fais une enorme boulette sur mon pseudo j'ai oublié un L, est-il possible de changer mon peusdo actuel en *McCauley*, merci d'avance

----------


## _Uriel_

Salut,

Après une dixaine d'années à utiliser le même pseudo un peu partout, j'ai décidé de changer le mien (c'est mon vrai prénom). Et bien que classe et rare (ça n'engage que moi bien-entendu), je veux changer de pseudo.
Ainsi, *MétaFortMan* je serai. En toute modestie.
Les 3 qui rient au fond savent qu'ils le paieront... un jour  ::ninja:: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Idem pour moi, j'utilise le pseudo O.Boulon sur beaucoup de jeu. Merci de supprimer l'actuel imposteur et de me renommer ainsi.


D'une, occupe toi de tes fesses.

De deux, il est fort aisé de contacter le possesseur du dit compte pour avoir la confirmation de ce que j'avance.

De trois, en cas de demande malhonnête, il est possible de me sanctionner.

----------


## Haelnak

S'il était possible de changer mon pseudo en *nakazz*. Ce serait nickel.

----------


## Scheen

J'aimerai changer mon pseudo en Selkara.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## ebonnot

J'imagine que c'est ici qu'on demande ce genre de chose :

Moi aussi je voudrais changer mon pseudo en Azebean

Merci

----------


## Frogg

Une fois que toutes les requêtes auront été traitées, merci de bien vouloir appliquer celle-ci:

Je souhaite que tous les pseudos ayant un jour été modifiés, à l'exception du mien, soient restaurés à l'origine.  ::ninja::

----------


## la Vieille

Tais toi toi.

Si possible, j'aimerais profiter du printemps pour me refaire un petit coup de neuf, et donc changer mon pseudo. 
Actuel : la Vieille
Souhaité : la_Vieille

S'il vous plait  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Non mais les changements de pseudo ils font plus depuis longtemps donc spa la peine.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Actuel : la Vieille
> Souhaité : la_Vieille


Ne fais pas ça, on ne va plus te reconnaitre  :Emo:

----------


## la Vieille

> Non mais les changements de pseudo ils font plus depuis longtemps donc spa la peine.


Forcément  ::(: 

Bon ben direction créer un nouveau compte…

----------


## Flad

> Je ne voudrais pas mettre un terme à vos espoir mais j'attends un changement de pseudo depuis octobre 2011...


Pour étayer mes dire qques post au dessus.

----------


## Gtag

J'attends toujours  ::P:

----------


## Hankh

Bah ça coûte rien de demander ! on sait jamais sur un malentendu ...  ::happy2::

----------


## la Vieille

C'est marrant, si c'était une décision officielle de ne plus accepter les changements de pseudo, la discussion serait close. Le motif de fainéantise pour ne pas appliquer les changements demandés, j'y crois pas trop. Reste quoi comme explication à ce nouveau mystère ? 

:NancyDrew:

----------


## Gtag

je crois que ça s'est arrêté avec la nouvelle version de Vbulletin, après est-ce que c'est lié...

----------


## croustibatte

La dernière mise à jour des pseudos date de septembre 2011. La dernière mise à jour de vBulletin s'est faite avant il me semble, et même DocTeraboule qui disait que ça allait plus vite maintenant  ::ninja:: 



> J'ai fait la plupart des modifs. Avec le nouveau serv, ca va grave plus vite

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Le motif de fainéantise pour ne pas appliquer les changements demandés, j'y crois pas trop.


Alors ça, c'est bien mal connaître les admins du coin  ::o:

----------


## la Vieille

Ah, OTAN pour moi, c'est vrai que je songeais plus aux modérateurs. Mes sincères excuses aux admins…

----------


## Willyyy

Bonjour les tout-puissants !

S'il vous plait, coupez moi "La Lope" de mon "Willy".

Gratitude et respect :fayot:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Vu qu'il y a déjà un Willy, je crois que ta demande est mal barrée.

Enfin, elle l'était déjà vu la réactivité aux demandes ici, mais la tienne encore plus donc.

----------


## Klyra

Bonjour, serais-t-il possible de changer Klyra en Aherys ? merci !

----------


## SupeDuperBlues

Salut.




> Salut.
> 
> Moi aussi comme un nul j'ai oublié le *r* a la fin de Super 
> Si vous pouviez faire une t'ite modif en l'ajoutant, il vous en serait très reconnaissant....
> 
> Je vous en  ai déjà parler en utilisant le lien :Nous contacter
> 
>              @+ et merci


 Ça fait presque 1 an que j'ai demandé de rajouter un R a Supe pour enfin avoir SuperDuperBlues ,mais je vois que cette procédure prends autant de temps qu'une procédure judiciaire Française ou qu'un remboursement de la sécu.
Le changement c'est maintenant bordel....

----------


## Willyyy

> Bonjour les tout-puissants !
> 
> S'il vous plait, coupez moi "La Lope" de mon "Willy".
> 
> Gratitude et respect :fayot:


J'insiste.

-Willy-, si vous voulez.

Merci

----------


## Sariyah

D'ailleurs ça venait de quoi La Lope? Je soutiens sa demande Oh tout-puissants.

----------


## Willyyy

¤Willy¤ ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tu te fais du mal Willy, le seul moyen ce serait peut-être d'insulter Doc TB sur Twitter, mais ça risquerait d'être à double tranchant  :tired:

----------


## Medjes

> mais ça risquerait d'être à double tranchant


Ca coupe et ça re-coupe ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Exactement. En Willy dans un premier temps, en Willy dans un second.

----------


## Willyyy

willy - 威利

---------- Post added at 10h19 ---------- Previous post was at 10h18 ----------

ويلي

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 10h19 ----------

ウィリ

----------


## Willyyy



----------


## Norback

Ca fait 2 ans que les pseudos ne sont plus modifiés : ça sert peut être à rien d'insister, non?

Surtout que, comme l'a fait remarqué Arnold le joufflu, y a déjà un Willy sur le forum et que les caractères spéciaux ne sont pas acceptés dans les pseudos...

----------


## Willyyy

Willie ?

----------


## Yuccaman

> http://68.img.v4.skyrock.net/8840/23...0346_small.jpg


Avec ce genre de post, ça risque de devenir *Willy La Lope* .

 :;):

----------


## Willyyy

Bah quoi, c'est simplement une baleine à bosse.

----------


## Anonyme866

> ça sert peut être à rien d'insister, non?


En quoi ça te gène ?

----------


## Norback

Je sais pas où tu as vu que ça me gênait.  ::O: 
J'essayais juste de lui faire comprendre qu'il y a une probabilité quasi nulle que sa demande aboutisse...

----------


## Willyyy

Willilie ?

----------


## Flad

Je propose Willie-le-lourd  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme866

Oui Le Oui

----------


## Willyyy

Willallo ?

----------


## Flad

> Willallo ?


Avec le sous-titre "nonmaisalloquoi"

----------


## Willyyy

Woualla.

----------


## doudou1408

Actuel : doudou1408
Souhaité : Eldarock

Vu que c'est mon pseudo un peu partout, ça sera plus pratique (Et un peu moins honteux).
Merci !

----------


## Hankh

Tu vas être honteux encore un bon moment  ::P:

----------


## doudou1408

Je garde espoir  ::ninja::

----------


## poseidon8500

L'espoir fait vivre ... longtemps ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

La clef de l'immortalité ?

----------


## Rikore

Bonjouur. Désolé pour le micro-post nécro (wow c'est bien dis), mais j'ai pas trouvé d'autres topics donc je pense (et j'espère) que ça se fait là ; J'aimeraischanger mon pseudo "Rikore" par "Rikoray" (Oui modification mineur, mais je l'ai "stylisé" dans le passé et c'est mon pseudo partout maintenant donc bon). Si c'est possible ça serait très gentil, sinon pas grave.

Merci !

----------


## blorks11

bonjours, je souhaite comme Rikore, changer mon pseudo pour qu'il concorde (pas l'avion  :^_^: ) avec celui de mon compte Steam, Origine, etc...
Mon compte steam, origine etc... a pour pseudo: Tiger soap

Merci d'avance,  ::): 
Et bonne journée a tous. Le soleil est la !

----------


## tutur14

Bonjour à tous !
Je déterre moi aussi ce topic pour tenter  ::ninja::  de changer de pseudo en "Ezekyel", mon actuel ne me plaisant tout simplement pas (enfin, c'est aussi une question d'être pris un peu plus au sérieux).

Voilà je suis conscient que je jette une pierre de plus dans le lac, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien  ::): 
Ma gratitude à celui/ceux qui se donne la peine d'accéder à nos requêtes !

----------


## Sariyah

> (enfin, c'est aussi une question d'être pris un peu plus au sérieux)


Tu déconnes, tutur14 ça en impose bien que pour être franc, les chiffres dans les pseudos je trouve ça à chier.

----------


## Caf

> Tu déconnes, tutur14 ça en impose bien que pour être franc, les chiffres dans les pseudos je trouve ça à chier.


Surtout quand c'est la date de l'annif qui est dedans, c'est tellement #HYPE

----------


## xPoseidon69x

Coin coin !  ::): 

Je ne sais pas si la modification des pseudo est toujours d'actualité, mais si c'est le cas, j'aimerais le changer en "*Cycnos*" ! 

Merci au modo qui aura la gentillesse d'accéder à cette demande !  :;):

----------


## Flad

Non toujours pas.

----------


## FrousT

Bonjour, j'aimerais que l'on change le pseudo de *Fladnag* par *Gandalf le rose* pour plus de lisibilité,

Merci au modo toussa :smile:

----------


## Flad

T'as de la chance d'avoir l'avatar(topoil) que j'aime le plus sur ce forum sinon j'aurai réagi.

----------


## benano

> Coin coin ! 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si la modification des pseudo est toujours d'actualité, mais si c'est le cas, j'aimerais le changer en "*Cycnos*" ! 
> 
> Merci au modo qui aura la gentillesse d'accéder à cette demande !


Ba non faut aller plus loin dans le truc genre XxXD3RkP0S3IdoN69XxX  ::ninja::

----------


## xPoseidon69x

> Ba non faut aller plus loin dans le truc genre XxXD3RkP0S3IdoN69XxX


Très drôle ... mouahaha !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## benano

Mes instincts de gamins de 16 ans / joueur de call of/ pyjama qui ont pris le dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## DapperCloud

C'est plus possible un changement de pseudo, hein ?  :Emo: 
Ou alors ça fera comme avec les sous-titres à la Grande Époque, et on se retrouvera pas avec celui qu'on voulait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> C'est plus possible un changement de pseudo, hein ?


 Reprends ton autre compte, ça ira plus vite.  ::ninja::

----------


## DapperCloud

Eh mais c'est pas bête com... EH ATTENDS VOIR §  ::(:

----------


## Nostiss

Bonsoir, 

Je souhaiterai changer de pseudo  et si possible changer aussi sur mumble !

Je souhaiterai donc être renommé en Nos . 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Sariyah

Résolution 2015 : On réactive les changements de pseudo sur CPC en une grosse vague une fois pour toutes ? C'est ce que Boulon aurait voulu.  ::o:

----------


## alx

Et on renomme tout le monde Boulon_0001, Boulon_0002, Boulon_0003, ...

----------


## Tien 12

Best idea ever...

----------


## Nicetios

Bonjour. Je souhaiterai 2 changements : 

1- Me faire appeler Monsieur Cacao pour me faire ban 48 h et terminer le bingo
2- Changer le nom de Yuccaman en Anonymou.

----------


## Sariyah

> Et on renomme tout le monde Boulon_0001, Boulon_0002, Boulon_0003, ...


Ok mais je prends le numéro 100584.  :tired:

----------


## Yuccaman

> Bonjour. Je souhaiterai 2 changements : 
> 
> 1- Me faire appeler Monsieur Cacao pour me faire ban 48 h et terminer le bingo
> 2- Changer le nom de Yuccaman en Anonymou.


Plus jamais tu prononces mon nom en public toi.

----------


## Nicetios

> Plus jamais tu prononces mon nom en public toi.


 :tired:  j'ai été très touché de ne pas apparaître dans le dernier message des anonymou. De fait, je suis un peu aigre doux.  :tired:

----------


## Aza

Bonjour, je souhaiterais changer mon pseudo en : Aza

Si cela est possible ?

----------


## Sariyah

La dernière modification c'était quand au fait ? 2010 ou après ?

----------


## Aza

Ah bon ? Allez pleease !

----------


## Sariyah

I have a dream... 

Non en fait je me disais... Admettons... Non mais ADMETTONS ! Si quelqu'un se chargeait de réunir toutes les demandes de changements de pseudos et SI on fixait une période bien précise pour que chacun puisse faire sa demande et qu'ensuite vous faisiez tout ça d'un seul coup ce serait jouable non ? On pourrait commencer demain jusqu'à disons fin juin. On transmet la liste et hop ! UNE SEULE FOIS c'est quand même pas la mort ? 

Non mais sérieux GuiGui09 il a trop la mort avec son pseudo... Et Willy on en parle ? Il est au bout du rouleau... Et de mon côté j'ai plus vraiment envie qu'on connaisse mon anni. Bordel j'ai quelques cheveux blancs sur le côté et de plus en plus.  ::cry::

----------


## Wobak

Joyeux anniversaire !  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme866

Les admins sont des êtres très anciens qui parcouraient le forum parmi les simples usagers mortels aux temps mythologiques de la fondation. Aujourd'hui, ils appartiennent à la légende, plus personne n'en a vu en dehors de rêves ou de délires.

Brûlez de l'encens.

----------


## Sariyah

> Joyeux anniversaire !


Haha merci vieux  ::P:  




> Les admins sont des êtres très anciens qui parcouraient le forum parmi les simples usagers mortels aux temps mythologiques de la fondation. Aujourd'hui, ils appartiennent à la légende, plus personne n'en a vu en dehors de rêves ou de délires.
> 
> Brûlez de l'encens.


J'ai ouï-dire que lorsque l'on fait un pas vers Dieu, il en fait deux vers nous... Peut être en est-il de même pour ces être supérieurs, nos bien aimés admins ? 

Non mais sérieux il faut faire la liste, ils ne pourront rester insensible devant autant de détresse.  ::cry::

----------


## Medjes

> ils ne pourront rester insensible devant autant de détresse.




J'ai des doutes...

----------


## Anonyme866

Si ça se trouve, ils en éprouvent du plaisir.

----------


## Sariyah

Les heures les plus sombres...  ::cry::

----------


## johnclaude

> Les heures les plus sombres...


 Avec un peu de chance tu pourras avoir darknaruto666 comme pseudo.

----------


## Dyce

Ou BogossKevindu93

----------


## Hauty

Bonjour. Je me suis inscrit avec ce pseudo par défaut vu que mon pseudo habituel, *auty*, m'empêchait de valider mon inscription. J'ai découvert que celui-ci était utiliser par divers spammeurs recensés sur StopForumSpam. J’aimerais pouvoir le récupérer, donc si un admin peut faire sauter le H en trop, je lui en serais extrêmement reconnaissant.

Je jure sur ma famille que je ne suis pas un spammeur. ^^
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Flad

Habitues toi à ton H ça vaut mieux :wink:

----------


## Hauty

C’est bien la peine d'avoir un thread pour changer de pseudo... :x
*aigri*

----------


## Anonyme866

Ça me rappelle cette scène du film Peter Pan au banquet des enfants perdus. Peter Pan fait la remarque qu'ils mangent tous avec les mains alors qu'ils ont des couverts à table. Un gamin lui réplique que s'il n'y en avait pas, ils ne pourraient pas ne pas s'en servir. Visiblement, la rédaction de CPC a également sniffé de la poussière de fée.

----------


## Avinit

Si jamais par miracle il y a de nouveau des changements de pseudos, je réitère ma demande d'il y a 3 ans  ::rolleyes:: 

Pouvez vous mettre Vigor en pseudo a la place de Avinit merci!

----------


## Logan

C'est si beau l'espoir, tant d'innocence  ::'(:

----------


## Bobbin

> Si jamais par miracle il y a de nouveau des changements de pseudos, je réitère ma demande d'il y a 3 ans 
> 
> Pouvez vous mettre Vigor en pseudo a la place de Avinit merci!


Avec 167 posts autant créer un nouveau pseudo  :tired:  je ne suis pas en train de cautionner le multi compte merci de ne pas me bannir offre soumise à conditions

----------


## Flad

> Avec 167 posts autant créer un nouveau pseudo  je ne suis pas en train de cautionner le multi compte merci de ne pas me bannir offre soumise à conditions


Non mais vas-y ! Encourage le à créer un multi !  :tired:

----------


## Avinit

Mais j'aimerai garder l'ancienneté du compte (bordel déjà sept ans  ::o: ).

----------


## DaftPounky

Moi j'en ai 175 c'est possible ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Moi j'en ai 175 c'est possible ?


Ouais mais non, si tu demandes à changer de pseudo tous les mois (Août en Août, Septembre en Septembre, etc.) ça va vraiment être lourd.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon allez, c'est parti pour une vague de modification de pseudos. 

Si :
     - vous avez au moins 500 posts
ET - que votre nouveau pseudo n'est pas déjà pris
ET - que vous n'avez pas été banni plus d'une fois depuis le début de l'année
ET - que vous soumettez votre demande sur ce thread d'ici à dimanche soir

Votre vœu deviendra (surement) réalité en début de semaine.

Amen !  :Beer:

----------


## DeadFish

Plus de 500 messages, pseudo pris j'en sais rien, jamais banni, on est samedi matin.

Oduesp -> DeadFish

----------


## Anonyme866

Pour moi, ce serait *Solkan*. Si déjà pris, *Hyeronimus*.

----------


## Sariyah

Ce sera *Sariyah* pour moi.  :;):

----------


## Willyyy

Bonjour !

Merci Fab314116  ::): 

Ce sera *Willyyy* Pour moi.  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Non fladounet.  :Emo:

----------


## Aza

Pour moi j'aimerais *Aza* ou si déjà pris *Azaroth*

Merci  ::):

----------


## Flad

> Non fladounet.


Oui quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

Pour faciliter la vie à Doc TB, premier post mis à jour avec les nouvelles demandes de modif de pseudo.

----------


## DapperCloud

Bonjour bonjour je voudrais rename en *DapperCloud*, merci !  ::): 
Et merci encore à Fab pour l'info !

----------


## Gigax

Alleez je réitère ma demande alors. Je voudrais transformer Giga*X* en Giga*x*. Manifestement, la majuscule que j'avais placé pour la symétrie me fait passer pour un amateur de porno ;(

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour bonjour je voudrais rename en *DapperCloud*, merci ! 
> Et merci encore à Fab pour l'info !


Machera pas, tu resteras "le multi" à jamais  :tired: 



> Alleez je réitère ma demande alors. Je voudrais transformer Giga*X* en Giga*x*. Manifestement, la majuscule que j'avais placé pour la symétrie me fait passer pour un *acteur de porno* ;(


Tu ne l'es pas ? Déception  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

Je ferais mes modif dans la nuit

----------


## DapperCloud

:Vibre:   :Prey:

----------


## Logan

> Je ferais mes modif dans la nuit


Je t'ai tout regroupé en 1ère page, parce que je sers la science et c'est ma joie.

----------


## DapperCloud

Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Flad

> Merci !


lol t ki ?

----------


## DeadFish

> Merci !


La même. !yep

- - - Updated - - -

T'as écopé d'un nouveau titre dans la foulée.

----------


## johnclaude

Merde j'ai loupé la possibilité des changements de pseudal.

----------


## Koma

> Merci !


T'es nul  :Emo: 

Stoplé c'était tellement goleri.

Sinon Doc je t'avais demandé par MP un changement de Komawhite en Koma il fut une époque, mais j'ai jamais eu de réponse  :Emo:

----------


## Gigax

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Aza

Thx le Doc pour le changement  ::):

----------


## Nirm

Logan, tu pourrais laisser les changements dans l'OP?
Histoire qu'on se rappelle qui est qui, parce que pour certains, ça risque d'être compliqué.  :;): 

Merci!

----------


## DapperCloud

> T'es nul 
> 
> Stoplé c'était tellement goleri.
> 
> Sinon Doc je t'avais demandé par MP un changement de Komawhite en Koma il fut une époque, mais j'ai jamais eu de réponse


Mais je l'ai pas demandé le sous-titre, moi…  :Emo:

----------


## Logan

> Logan, tu pourrais laisser les changements dans l'OP?
> Histoire qu'on se rappelle qui est qui, parce que pour certains, ça risque d'être compliqué. 
> 
> Merci!


Pas de soucis, je laisse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Question bête, comment ça se passe si on a blacklisté quelqu'un qui a changer de pseudo ? Il reste blacklisté ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> Je ferais mes modif dans la nuit


Un mot : merci !  :;):

----------


## Logan

> Sinon Doc je t'avais demandé par MP un changement de Komawhite en Koma il fut une époque, mais j'ai jamais eu de réponse


Ok, je t'ai rajouté dans les demandes pour la prochaine vague.

----------


## Koma

Merci !

----------


## Sariyah

Merci pour le changement. =)

----------


## Doc TB

> Merci !


Done

----------


## La Mimolette

Arf j'ai encore raté l'occasion moi qui voulait virer cet orthographe l33tz0r de mon pseudal.
Bon si jamais Doc, tu as la motivation, à l'occasion j'aimerai être renommé "La Mimolette" en bon François.

----------


## Logan

Ok, noté dans l'OP.

----------


## La Mimolette

Merci Logan.

----------


## Koma

> Done


Merci Doc, c'est sympa d'avoir pris le temps pour  :;):

----------


## Graouu

> Bon allez, c'est parti pour une vague de modification de pseudos. 
> 
> Si :
>      - vous avez au moins 500 posts
> ET - que votre nouveau pseudo n'est pas déjà pris
> ET - que vous n'avez pas été banni plus d'une fois depuis le début de l'année
> ET - que vous soumettez votre demande sur ce thread d'ici à dimanche soir
> 
> Votre vœu deviendra (surement) réalité en début de semaine.
> ...


Zut, je passe sans doute trop tard, mais si à l'occasion on pouvait me rajouter un simple G majuscule, graouu=>Graouu ce serait super.

Merci d'avance et sinon tantpire pour moi  ::):

----------


## Logan

C'est noté en OP.

----------


## Akajouman

Je veux m'appeler Brolex ou Branlex moi. Non, je plaisante.  ::ninja:: 

Sympa pour les modifications en tout cas ! DapperCloud, ça tabasse sévère. Et Koma, plus besoin de diminutif !  ::lol::

----------


## Logan

> Je veux m'appeler Branlex moi.


Ok, c'est noté !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Je vais finir par vous faire voter pour attribuer des sous-titres :D

----------


## Doc TB

Pour son bon travail de fayot, Logan gagne le droit d'offrir des dérogations *exceptionnelles* aux modifs des pseudos, lorsque les conditions pré-citées ne sont pas remplies. 

Comme ça, moi je ne vérifie plus rien et je me base sur sa liste  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

Hooo et le beau nouveau sous-titre, _'Maître des pseudos'_  ::o: 

Terrible ! çà fait genre le nom d'un PNJ Boss dans un RPG, c'te classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Doniazade

Oh chouette ça bouge ici !
Du coup, je veux bien une majuscule à l'occasion (Doniazade donc)  ::): 
Merci !

----------


## Logan

Noté.


Mmm ... Mon plan machiavélique pour obtenir bientôt le sous-titre de *'Maître des sous-titres'* est en marche mon petit Cortex ...Et ensuite ? Avec ce nouveau pouvoir Cortex ... mais nous allons conquérir ... le moooonde ! :coupdevieux:

----------


## Anonyme866

Tu vas surtout finir par écoper d'un titre du genre "Pseudo Maître".

----------


## Lusan

Si c'est possible j'aimerais bien avoir "Lusan" en pseudo, merci.

----------


## Doniazade

> Noté.
> 
> 
> Mmm ... Mon plan machiavélique pour obtenir bientôt le sous-titre de *'Maître des sous-titres'* est en marche mon petit Cortex ...Et ensuite ? Avec ce nouveau pouvoir Cortex ... mais nous allons conquérir ... le moooonde ! :coupdevieux:


Merci  ::): 

Je repasserai pour un sous-titre alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> Pour son bon travail de fayot, Logan gagne le droit d'offrir des dérogations *exceptionnelles* aux modifs des pseudos, lorsque les conditions pré-citées ne sont pas remplies. 
> 
> Comme ça, moi je ne vérifie plus rien et je me base sur sa liste


Ca commence comme ça, et ça finit un matin avec le forum lock down et un despote ivre qui braille à son sommet  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Akajouman

> Merci 
> 
> Je repasserai pour un sous-titre alors


La Loutre.  :Cigare: 

Putain, un Brolex Club OFICHAL MEUMBER en sous-titre, ça doit tabasser aussi.  :Bave:

----------


## Doniazade

> La Loutre. 
> 
> Putain, un Brolex Club OFICHAL MEUMBER en sous-titre, ça doit tabasser aussi.


LaLoutre, Jasmine LaLoutre  :Cigare:

----------


## Graouu

> Zut, je passe sans doute trop tard, mais si à l'occasion on pouvait me rajouter un simple G majuscule, graouu=>Graouu ce serait super.
> 
> Merci d'avance et sinon tantpire pour moi





> C'est noté en OP.


Merci beaucoup et félicitations pour le titre ^^

----------


## DaftPounky

Pff ça me va prendre une plombe au rythme que je post pour avoir mes 500 messages

----------


## Nirm

> Pas de soucis, je laisse.


Merci et GG pour le sous titre.

Pour les sous-titres, je veux bien voter.
Genre, un canard par mois.  :Bave:

----------


## Nicetios

> LaLoutre, Jasmine LaLoutre


TU as plus un profile de raie, d'Odile de raie

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tout fout le camp... Il est passé le bon vieux temps où on rembarrait les mecs qui voulaient changer de pseudo ?

----------


## Logan

En ce temps là, Paypal n'existait pas, c'est pour çà. Là, vu la thune que je ramasse à chaque demande, j'accepte tout.

----------


## Hydargos

Yo,
Serait-il possible de me faire rebaptiser en Hydargos (ou Hydar si déjà pris) ?

Merci bien !

----------


## Hydargos

Shiiiiii, je suis arrivé trop tard ?

----------


## Logan

Ben, je ne vois pas encore ta 'contribution' sur mon Paypal.

----------


## Dox

Coin !

C'est pour une demande de changement de pseudo avec motif légitime, le mien étant trop has been, siouplé !
Je souhaiterais bien Dox mais ça doit être déjà pris d'où le rajout stupide des chiffres lors de la création du mien. Donc si c'est pas possible, Doks, histoire de me sentir mieux.

Merci cher Maître des pseudos  ::P:

----------


## Basique

On peut changer de pseudo ? J'avais fait une demande à l'époque (laquelle je sais plus) mais je n'avais pas eu de réponse.

Si c'est possible j'aimerais changer mon pseudo en *Basique*.

----------


## Logan

Ok, c'est noté pour la prochaine MAJ.

----------


## Basique

Cool merci !

----------


## Nicetios

Je voudrais qu'on change le pseudo de Fladnag en " BouffeurdeNiglo " à la prochaine maj, c'est possible si je fais un geste par paypal ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> Je voudrais qu'on change le pseudo de Fladnag en " BouffeurdeNiglo " à la prochaine maj, c'est possible si je fais un geste par paypal ?


Ok, paiement Paypal reçu, la demande de modif est faite  :;):

----------


## Flad

A la rigueur en sous titre ouais :-)

----------


## FrousT

> Oduesp -> DeadFish


AH bon  ::cry::   ::o:

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis toujours le même à l'intérieur, mon amour pour Rubick n'a d"égal que mon skill avec Dazzle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh wait...

----------


## Koma

Oduesp c'était drôle, Deadfish ça fait emo.

----------


## Graouu

> Zut, je passe sans doute trop tard, mais si à l'occasion on pouvait me rajouter un simple G majuscule, graouu=>Graouu ce serait super.
> 
> Merci d'avance et sinon tantpire pour moi


Zut, pourtant je suis sur que mon paiement paypal est bien passé. J'ai pitêtre oublié un zéro en fait...  ::cry::

----------


## Doc TB

Modifs en cours traitées.

----------


## La Mimolette

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Doniazade

Chouette, merci !

----------


## Dox

Génial ! Merci à vous deux  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Depuis que je reçois des spams de johnclaude@gmail.com (véridique, je n'avais pas pensé à réserver cette adresse mail) je pense que mon pseudo est terriblement ordinaire, j'aimerais le changer en "aurelien" (sans les guillemets si possible).
Je n'ai jamais été banni plus d'une fois en même temps, donc je remplis largement toutes les conditions. Je peux même envoyer des saucisses de morteau par paypal (j'ai conscience que cet argument avait plus de poids pendant la présence de boulon, mais sait-on jamais)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Depuis que je reçois des spams de johnclaude@gmail.com (véridique, je n'avais pas pensé à réserver cette adresse mail) je pense que mon pseudo est terriblement ordinaire, j'aimerais le changer en "aurelien" (sans les guillemets si possible).
> Je n'ai jamais été banni plus d'une fois en même temps, donc je remplis largement toutes les conditions. Je peux même envoyer des saucisses de morteau par paypal (j'ai conscience que cet argument avait plus de poids pendant la présence de boulon, mais sait-on jamais)


Noooooooooooooooooooooon !

----------


## Flad

Une circoncision en Flad c'est possible ?

----------


## znokiss

> Depuis que je reçois des spams de johnclaude@gmail.com (véridique, je n'avais pas pensé à réserver cette adresse mail) je pense que mon pseudo est terriblement ordinaire, j'aimerais le changer en "aurelien" (sans les guillemets si possible).
> Je n'ai jamais été banni plus d'une fois en même temps, donc je remplis largement toutes les conditions. Je peux même envoyer des saucisses de morteau par paypal (j'ai conscience que cet argument avait plus de poids pendant la présence de boulon, mais sait-on jamais)


Srsly ? T'es tellement une icône, on ne reconnaitra plus jamais Dark Vador mexicain avec un bête "aurélien".

----------


## Diwydiant

> Srsly ? T'es tellement une icône, on ne reconnaitra plus jamais Dark Vador mexicain avec un bête "aurélien".


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Zno', ça casserait le mythe   :Emo:

----------


## Tien 12

Pareil, je suis contre ce changement de pseudo. Les tréfonds du forum ne seront plus jamais les mêmes...  ::sad::

----------


## johnclaude

> Srsly ? T'es tellement une icône


Mais je ne suis pas un raccourci sur le bureau, je suis un homme!

----------


## Anonyme866

Un homme ? T'es sûr ? Combien de pourcentage d'humain originel te reste t-il ? Je suis sur qu'en tant que Hard Ware Master, tu es un cyborg où il ne reste plus grand chose de biologique.





> Depuis que je reçois des spams de johnclaude@gmail.com (véridique, je n'avais pas pensé à réserver cette adresse mail)


As tu vérifié qu'elle était réellement prise ? Les spammeurs peuvent envoyer des malemails avec n'importe quelle adresse sans l'avoir piratée.

----------


## Graouu

> Modifs en cours traitées.


Super ! Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> Mais je ne suis pas un raccourci sur le bureau, je suis un homme!


johnclaude tu es, jonhclaude tu restera.  :X1:

----------


## johnclaude

Ok c'est pas bien grave.

----------


## znokiss

> johnclaude tu es, jonhclaude tu restera.


Victoire  ::lol:: 
(désolé jc, mais t'es un héros, mec.)

----------


## Flad

> Une circoncision en Flad c'est possible ?


Je m'auto quote au kazoo.

----------


## Larry Coche

> Fladnag tu es, Fladnag tu restera.


C'est pas moi qui le dit.

----------


## LaVaBo

Imaginons qu'hypothétiquement quelqu'un trouve que son pseudo fait un peu kéké avec des majuscules partout dedans...
Si cette personne (c'est pour un pote que vous connaissez pas, laissez tomber) demande un changement de pseudo, il s'expose potentiellement au même genre de désagrément que ceux qui demandent un sous-titre ? Ou pas de risque ?

----------


## Flad

Pas de risque.

----------


## Larry Coche

Bonjour.

Sous la pression de mes fans, enfin de mon fan number one (un neicigam) qui m'a promis plus de respect et une reconnaissance accrue des membres de cpc, et dans l'optique d'augmenter mon sex appeal, je voudrais bien Larry Coche comme pseudo.
Merci.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Imaginons qu'hypothétiquement quelqu'un trouve que son pseudo fait un peu kéké avec des majuscules partout dedans...


Je crois que le problème n'est pas dans les majuscules, Gaston.

----------


## archer hawke

Serait-il possible de mettre des majuscules à Archer Hawke ? Merci.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bonjour.
> 
> Sous la pression de mes fans, enfin de mon fan number one (un neicigam) qui m'a promis plus de respect et une reconnaissance accrue des membres de cpc, et dans l'optique d'augmenter mon sex appeal, je voudrais bien Larry Coche comme pseudo.
> Merci.


Vous allez arrêter vos conneries ?!

----------


## Fizdol

Et voilà c'est l'anarchie dès qu'on abaisse les exigences d'hygiène.
Bientôt c'est perverpepere qui va demander des majuscule et des accents pour paraitre plus acceptable à la sortie des maternelles.

----------


## Larry Coche

> Vous allez arrêter vos conneries ?!


Mon prénom colle trop à mon nom, augustogiovanni.
Tu voudrais que ton pseudo ressemble a ça?  Franchement!
Et pour info, c'est mon vrai nom et prénom Larry Coche  ::trollface::   , mais il est temps pour moi d'accepter ce que je suis vraiment au fond de moi.laricoche, ça faisait trop P2d2.

----------


## Flad

J'ai encore raté le train  :Emo: 
Comme en 40  :Emo:

----------


## Maalak

Oui, enfin y'a des trains qu'il valait mieux rater, en 40.  :;):

----------


## Flad

Oh le jelb en puissance .....

----------


## Yuccaman

> Oui, enfin y'a des trains qu'il valait mieux rater, en 40.


Ca lui a quand même valu quelques problèmes auprès de sa hiérarchie.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai encore raté le train 
> Comme en 40


Putain ils ont vraiment tout foiré en 40.

----------


## Flad

> Putain ils ont vraiment tout foiré en 40.


Tu m'étonnes, tu peux encore écrire.

(up sinon pour Doc  :Emo:  )

----------


## Larry Coche

Ouai, What's up Doc?   :tired:

----------


## Avinit

Je fais appel a votre bonté pour changer mon pseudo en Vigor.

Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.

----------


## Flad

S'il te plait Dr  :Emo: 
On a mal à nos pseudos  :Emo:

----------


## Larry Coche

Flad, je viens de me rendre compte que nous implorons la mauvaise personne, le maitre des pseudos c'est Logan
Alors Logan, please, please, please.  :Emo:

----------


## Jack Pervert

Oh si il est possible de prendre le train en route Monsieur Logan, je changerai volontiers pour LeGrosFaisan, histoire de recoller avec mon Mumble  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gero

Salut, j'aimerais que mon pseudo devienne Gerz à la place de TheGero.

Parce que je n'aime pas le The. Et que Gero est déjà prit  ::'(: 

Merci !

----------


## Flad

> Salut, j'aimerais que mon pseudo devienne Gerz à la place de TheGero.
> 
> Parce que je n'aime pas le The. Et que Gero est déjà prit 
> 
> Merci !


Et tu iras à la mer Gerz ?
:jailaputaindegrossehontela:

----------


## Nirm

> Salut, j'aimerais que mon pseudo devienne Gerz à la place de TheGero.
> 
> Parce que je n'aime pas le The. Et que Gero est déjà prit 
> 
> Merci !


Moi, je te donnerai "déjà prit".
C'est classe comme pseudo. Et au féminin, la classe "déjà prite".

----------


## Gero

Je ne suis pas pris justement. Ouvert à toutes proposition  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

:Emo:

----------


## Flad

Logan ? Dc Teub ? Y a quelqu'un ?  :Emo:

----------


## Logan

Première page mise à jour et Doc relancé pour faire les modifs en attente.

----------


## Flad

> Première page mise à jour et Doc relancé pour faire les modifs en attente.


Et c'est fait !
Merci  :Emo:

----------


## Logan

T'as bien reçu mon RIB ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Fladnag...

Pourquoi ?

 :Emo: 

Répondez, maintenant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Flad l'Empaleur !

----------


## Flad

> T'as bien reçu mon RIB ?


Virement en cours veuillez patienter.

----------


## Gero

Un nouveau moi est là !
Merci !!

----------


## archer hawke

> Serait-il possible de mettre des majuscules à Archer Hawke ? Merci.


Sniff mes majuscules sont passées à la trappe  ::'(:

----------


## Logan

Non mais les demandes de changements de pseudo doivent quand même un minimum valoir le coup.
Je veux dire, avoir des minuscules au lieu de majuscules, c'est si grave et handicapant que çà pour toi ?

Bon après, si cela te permet de retrouver un équilibre émotionnel, la joie de vivre sur le forum, et stopper les brimades de tes camarades, ok !

Et puis j'ai pas reçu ton chèque.

----------


## archer hawke

Bah ... En fait ... Euh  ::unsure::  ... J'ai vu dans la liste du premier poste que c'était passé pour certains alors j'ai tenté  ::unsure::

----------


## Kesitem

Je me prosterne devant toi, si tu peux changer mon pseudo en Kesitem  :Prey: 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Logan

Pourquoi ? Comment ?

Tu as encore peu de message petit z'oeuf, m'est avis que ce serait plus simple de te recréer un compte  :;):

----------


## Kesitem

> Pourquoi ? Comment ?
> 
> Tu as encore peu de message petit z'oeuf, m'est avis que ce serait plus simple de te recréer un compte


Oui, mais je m'y suis attaché à mon compte. Et puis il date de 2009, il a une valeur sentimentale (même si je suis resté longtemps observateur).
Mais depuis j'ai changé de pseudo un peu partout...

----------


## Logan

Ok, c'est noté pour la prochaine vague de modif !

----------


## Kesitem

Merci  ::):

----------


## MrLampkin

Oh ma méconnaissance totale de ce topic vient de me rendre joie ! Serait-il possible de procéder à une légère modification de mon pseudonyme actuel afin qu'il corresponde à mes différents comptes de jeux ?

Le changement serait le suivant : MrLampkin

Je remercie par avance la personne en charge de cette lourde tâche communautaire et symbolique.

----------


## Logan

Ok, c'est noté pour la prochaine MAJ.

----------


## Louck

Pour la prochaine MAJ, je ne serais pas contre de virer le vieux pseudo que je possède (depuis mon age con) et de simplement le remplacer par "Louck"  ::): .

----------


## Jack Pervert

Oh grand Maître des Pseudo, pourrais-je avoir une modification de ce pseudo fort utile car toujours libre mais qui dénote un esthétisme douteux? Je le troquerai volontier contre un petit * Jack Pervert* , plus du ton du coin.  

Le virement Paypal est en cours.

----------


## Kupris

::o: 

Serait-il possible de renommer mon profil en Kupris sieur Logan  :Langue3:

----------


## Cotopaxi

Kupris sieur Logan ça fait long !  :;):

----------


## Logan

> Pour la prochaine MAJ, je ne serais pas contre de virer le vieux pseudo que je possède (depuis mon age con) et de simplement le remplacer par "Louck" .


J'accepte, mais c'est bien parce que tu nous ponds de petis jeux fort sympathiques  ::P: 





> Oh grand Maître des Pseudo, pourrais-je avoir une modification de ce pseudo fort utile car toujours libre mais qui dénote un esthétisme douteux? Je le troquerai volontier contre un petit * Jack Pervert* , plus du ton du coin.
> Le virement Paypal est en cours.


J'accepte, mais c'est bien parce que ton pseudo actuel semble tout droit sorti du topic des 18-25 d'un forum concurrent  ::ninja:: 
Et puis le virement paypal aide pas mal aussi





> Serait-il possible de renommer mon profil en Kupris sieur Logan


J'accepte, mais c'est bien parce que tu intègres mon propre pseudo dans ta demande de nouveau pseudo. Cà va pas te faire bizarre de t'appeler Kupris sieur Logan ?

----------


## Jack Pervert

:Prey:

----------


## Flad

Au cas où, il me semble que archer hawke aimerait avoir de zolies mazuscules à son pseudo, je ne sais pas si ca été pris en compte dans les demandes.

----------


## Larry Coche

Bon, étant donné que mon nouveau pseudo n'a rien changé, que je suis toujours aussi naze et invisible au yeux de flad, je voudrais récupérer l'ancien (laricoche) et pour punir flad, je voudrais qu'il récupère l'ancien aussi, soit fladnag, ou  fladnaze.
 ::cry::

----------


## Flad

Oui, je le veux.

----------


## Kupris

> J'accepte, mais c'est bien parce que tu intègres mon propre pseudo dans ta demande de nouveau pseudo. Cà va pas te faire bizarre de t'appeler Kupris sieur Logan ?


On évitera  ::XD::

----------


## Shapa

Est-ce qu'on peut demander que split soit renommé en banana?

----------


## Logan

> Bon, étant donné que mon nouveau pseudo n'a rien changé, que je suis toujours aussi naze et invisible au yeux de flad, je voudrais récupérer l'ancien (laricoche) et pour punir flad, je voudrais qu'il récupère l'ancien aussi, soit fladnag, ou  fladnaze.





> Oui, je le veux.


Qu'est ce qu'il y a ? Vous n'arrivez pas à vous retrouver sur le forum pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire du saykse

 ou bien ?
Si çà continue, je renomme Larry Coche en Flad, et je renomme Flad en Larry Coche, comme si vous aviez fusionné ensemble.  ::trollface::

----------


## Funambille

Salut,
je souhaiterai me renommer Funambille.
Merci, à +

----------


## Logan

Ok, toutes les dernières demandes de modifs sont faites :

* SagaEterna --> Kesitem
* Lampkins --> MrLampkin
* lucskywalker --> Louck
* Sentenza361 --> Jack Pervert
* Split --> Kupris





> Salut,
> je souhaiterai me renommer Funambille.
> Merci, à +


 :tired:

----------


## Kupris

Merchi  ::o:

----------


## Nazedaq

> ou  fladnaze.


NON$

----------


## Larry Coche

Comment?
Nazedac m'informe qu''il aimerais à renommage en CaC40.
Et non Logan,du coup je vais rester moi même.

----------


## Louck

> Ok, toutes les dernières demandes de modifs sont faites :
> 
> * SagaEterna --> Kesitem
> * Lampkins --> MrLampkin
> * lucskywalker --> Louck
> * Sentenza361 --> Jack Pervert
> * Split --> Kupris


Yeah merci  ::lol::

----------


## Logan

Haha, j'avais pas vu mon nouveau sous-titre  :^_^: 

Je sens un coup du Doc.

----------


## Larry Coche

:haha:

----------


## Flad

Bientôt une promotion, tu passera de Logan à Clio.
 ::ninja:: 
:mêmepashonte:

----------


## Logan

Toi, pour la prochaine modif, je te réserve un nouveau pseudo, tu vas pas être déçu.
Fladnaz, çà sonne pas mal.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Toi, pour la prochaine modif, je te réserve un nouveau pseudo, tu vas pas être déçu.
> Fladnaz, çà sonne pas mal.


Si !
 :Emo: 
A la rigueur, le "naze" en sous titre.

----------


## Larry Coche

Flad naz'  dac'.

----------


## Logan

> Si !
> 
> A la rigueur, le "naze" en sous titre.


Je n'ai pas encore fait assez de léchage de boules auprès du doc pour pouvoir modifier les sous-titres.
Et puis bon, pas besoin de te mettre 'naze' en sous-titre. Entre la gueule de ton avatar et tes posts d'un degré d'intelligence jamais vu, ce serait redondant je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

:Emo:

----------


## Nazedaq

> Si !
> 
> A la rigueur, le "naze" en sous titre.


Oulàlà les royalties, à moi les putes et la coke  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Oulàlà les royalties, à moi les putes et la coke


Oh le crevard lui !
Jte payerai une binouze la prochaine fois qu'on se voit !

----------


## Kesitem

Merci Logan, je me sens moi-même maintenant.

Plus le moi-même d'il y a longtemps!

----------


## BeaM

Hello, sans que ce soit existentiel ... si je peux passer de BeaMeR à BeaM ce serait cool .... Merci d'avance.

----------


## GrisburT

Bonjour,

Oh grand maitre des cl....heu des pseudo, serai-t-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en --> iFlighT,

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Mostayche

Salut, 

Par pur praticité et cohérence avec mon pseudo steam, serait-il possible de les rendre identiques et de transformer clems31 en mostayche ? 
Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Anonyme866

> Haha, j'avais pas vu mon nouveau sous-titre 
> 
> Je sens un coup du Doc.


*Je te l'avais prédit.*

Voilà ce qui arrive lorsque l'on écoute pas les avertissements des anciens.  :Fouras:

----------


## Logan

> *Je te l'avais prédit.*
> 
> Voilà ce qui arrive lorsque l'on écoute pas les avertissements des anciens.


Oui, je me suis rappelé de ta prédiction, et çà m'a bien fait rire.

Ancien, ancien ... pas bien certain que tu sois plus ancien que moi ...  :Fouras:

----------


## Darkfun

> Yep. Pour ça, il faut déposer un message dans ce topic et Doc TB fait les modifs quand il a un peu de temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Darkfun
> 
> ...

----------


## Flad

:haha:  le sous-titre !

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ancien, ancien ... pas bien certain que tu sois plus ancien que moi ...


Je sais, mais je n'avais pas trouvé meilleure alternative à prophète ou prédicateur. Cassandre était une femme, aussi.

 :;):

----------


## Logan

*Darkfun* --> C'est vraiment "Yann,be" que tu souhaites en pseudo ? D'ailleurs, je vois pas bien si c'est "Yann,be" ou "Yann.be" (une virgule ou un point).

Dans tous les cas, moi je trouve bien moins rigolol que Darkfun, mais soit ! Je ne suis pas le Maître des Pseudo, mais qu'un pauvre Pseudo-maître  ::happy2::

----------


## Darkfun

Farkfun, ça me plait bien.

Farkfun_BE ? 





à toi de choisir Pseudo-maître.

----------


## Flad

Moi je propose DarkFoune  :tired:

----------


## Darkfun

Mettez vous d'accord.

Mais je veux _BE à la fin, merci.

----------


## Larry Coche

Be.Darkfoune.

----------


## Darkfun

Be_Farkfoune allez, hop emballé, c'est pesé!

----------


## Flad

> Be_Farkfoune allez, hop emballé, c'est pesé!


T'es sur ?
Non on doit pouvoir trouver mieux.
J’envoie une demande au bureau de cherchage des patronymes usuels de l'internet 2.0. Plusieurs réponses te seront proposées dans un délai raisonnable.

----------


## Darkfun

Merde, appelez moi Jupiler_BE

----------


## Félire

Et pourquoi pas Super_Frite ?  :tired:

----------


## Larry Coche

Hmmm.
Changer de pseudo sur cpc, c'est du serieux monsieur.
Alors autant ton avatar prête a sourire, autant ton pseudo prête a vomir....darkfun, l'amusement sombre? franchement.
Après la marque de bière je suis pas sur, tu pourrais avoir un procès. Coller la tronche d'un farc sur  le pseudo Jupiler......c'est risqué.
Bref a la limite, si le rebelle t'excites, tu colles un photo d'Abu Bakr et tu choisis Daeshfun.molenbeck comme pseudo.

----------


## Darkfun

Supers_frites_BE?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain, z'êtes cons, mais je riz   ::):

----------


## Flad

Ah ca s'améliore.
Mais sans les S et le ? alors.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou alors "Super tatanes.be" peut être ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Darkfun

Bon ba je garderais mon pseudo de 2001, noir fun, c'est pas si mal tout compte fait. Ca se prononce facilement sur Mumble. 

Imagine, attends, "Vas y Super_frite_be t'es dans l'axe"...

----------


## Flad

En tout cas, t'en es déjà à ton 2ème sous titre personnalisé, t'as le bras long !

----------


## Darkfun

Pas que le bras, si tu savais.

----------


## Flad

> Pas que le bras, si tu savais.


Non c'est bon, j'ai mon Larry ça me suffit  ::wub::

----------


## Larry Coche

::love:: 
:bisous:

----------


## Darkfun

J'ai pas compris ...




> Hmmm.
> Changer de pseudo sur cpc, c'est du serieux monsieur.
> Alors autant ton avatar prête a sourire, autant ton pseudo prête a vomir....darkfun, l'amusement sombre? franchement.
> Après la marque de bière je suis pas sur, tu pourrais avoir un procès. Coller la tronche d'un farc sur  le pseudo Jupiler......c'est risqué.
> Bref a la limite, si le rebelle t'excites, tu colles un photo d'Abu Bakr *(el belgiki?)* et tu choisis Daeshfun.*molenbeck* comme pseudo.


Putain c'est pas Molenbèk mais Molenbéééééék merde! http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...e_1178875.html Donc elle le prononce mal.

----------


## Logan

Ok, maintenant que vous avez bien pourri le topac, je tranche.

Darkfun --> *NoirFun.be*

Hop, demande rajoutée en op pour la prochaine vague de modif.

----------


## Darkfun

> Ok, maintenant que vous avez bien pourri le topac, je tranche.
> 
> Darkfun --> *Noirfoune_be*
> 
> Hop, demande rajoutée en op pour la prochaine vague de modif.



Ca roule, j'attends ça avec impatience. On passe à autre chose?

----------


## Robix66

> Ok, maintenant que vous avez bien pourri le topac, je tranche.
> 
> Darkfun --> *NoirFun.be*
> 
> Hop, demande rajoutée en op pour la prochaine vague de modif.


SombreAmusant.Etre

----------


## Logan

Ne me tente pas ...  :^_^:

----------


## Darkfun

Ca parle, ça parle, mais je ne vois rien venir, Barbe bleu. 

Je vais me recréer un compte bandes d’ingrats. Ce sera Jawad. Voilà.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ca parle, ça parle, mais je ne vois rien venir, *Barbe bleu*.


Fais gaffe, ça risque de devenir ton pseudo...

----------


## Darkfun

Et pourquoi pas? Anne, ma sœur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?

----------


## Flad

Ce sera Darkfoufoune.be et pis c'est tout !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Osera-tu mettre un photoshop illustrant ça ? ^^

----------


## Darkfun

Bon faut vraiment changer maintenant, sinon mon avatar n'a aucun sens.

----------


## Darkfun

Pas de commentaire Algrael.

----------


## Darkfun

J'ai cogité cette nuit.

J'ai envie que mon pseudo soit "*Supernova*".

(sérieux cette fois-çi.)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Anonyme866

Je propose, pour Darkfun, un pseudo comme Random ou Aléatoire ou JourLeJour ou Demainçaseraautrecose ou Aujourd'huin'estpashier ou Jesaispas ou Amnésique ou Schizophrène ou Lunaire ou Gonzesse...


Plus sérieusement, changer de pseudo, beaucoup l'on attendu très longtemps. Le Doc le fait enfin, ça serait bien de ne pas lui envoyer un message comme quoi c'est gadget et qu'on va lui casser les bonbons à chaque changement météo. Sans quoi, ça risque de ne plus se faire et ce sera au détriment des prochains qui en auront vraiment besoin.

----------


## Darkfun

J'ai envoyé aucun message privé hein, et les posts à la con du dessus c'était pour rire, bon c'était peut-être pas drôle, mais sors le truc en bois que t'as dans les fesses, sans rancunes  :;):

----------


## Larry Coche

En même temps solkan à pas tort.
Tu change d'avis comme de chemise et Logan et DocTb ne sont pas à ta disposition.r
Bref je te propose de pas changer de pseudo.
Ou de tenter le multi compte.  ::trollface:: 
Et par contre si tu pouvais te remettre un manche en bois dans tes fesses ,histoire de te tendre un peu afin de reussir prendre une décision.

----------


## Darkfun

> En même temps solkan à pas tort.
> *Tu changeS d'avis comme de chemise* et Logan et DocTb ne sont pas à ta disposition.r
> Bref je te propose de pas changer de pseudo.
> Ou de tenter le multi compte. 
> *Et par contre si tu pouvais te remettre un manche en bois dans tes fesses ,histoire de te tendre un peu afin de reussir prendre une décision*.



C'est ça être belge ! Nan mais vraiment, c'était pour rire, mais j'aime pas mon pseudo, à 29 ans, ça fait tâche sur le CV mvoyez?

Allez, bon weekend à tous. Et dsl si j'ai offensé quelqu'un  :;):  

Bisous.

Sinon, pour ta proposition, j'y travaille mais c'est très douloureux.

----------


## Logan

Ne vous inquiétez pas, vu le bordel qu'il m'a fait sur le topac, c"est pas demain qu'il changera de pseudo, en tout cas pas par moi.

----------


## Darkfun

Tant pis, je ferais un multi. Je me suis excusé, dommage que ça été mal interprété.

J'avoue que je le prends un peu mal, tout était parti d'une bonne intention, je pensais pas que ce topic était si sérieux.

Bon weekend, les rois et élites du changement de pseudo.

"aigris" (moi hein!)





> Yep. Pour ça, il faut déposer un message dans ce topic et Doc TB fait les modifs quand il a un peu de temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Darkfun
> 
> ...


Après j'ai eu ça : 

*




 Envoyé par Logan


Darkfun --> C'est vraiment "Yann,be" que tu souhaites en pseudo ? D'ailleurs, je vois pas bien si c'est "Yann,be" ou "Yann.be" (une virgule ou un point).

Dans tous les cas, moi je trouve bien moins rigolol que Darkfun, mais soit ! Je ne suis pas le Maître des Pseudo, mais qu'un pauvre Pseudo-maître 


*

Fin bref, on en parle plus et sans rancunes.

Tout le monde m'appel Yann sur ce forum & Mumble  & Steam (cf Rocket League), c'était l'idée à la base.

----------


## Logan

Il n'y a pas d'interprétation à avoir, suffit juste de voir les dernières pages et constater. Un ou deux messages rigolol çà va, mais 15 conneries à la suite, c'est lourd. J'ai pas que çà à foutre de suivre le truc pour savoir quel pseudo tu veux au final.

Bref, dis moi sérieusement le nouveau pseudo que tu souhaites, pour que je l'inclue dans la prochaine mise à jour, et on en parle plus, on se fait des bisous pleins d'arc-en-ciel et de poneys.

----------


## Darkfun

Ok, ba Yann_BE

merci Logan.

----------


## Logan

Ok, c'est noté !
Par contre, j'attends d'avoir 3 ou 4 modifs de pseudo sous le coude pour faire faire les MAJ au Doc.
Un peu de patience donc.

----------


## Darkfun

Pas de soucis, merci et bon weekend.

----------


## Wobak

Mais tu veux Yann_BE, ou Yann_BE. au final ? 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfun

Non je voudrais Wobak_BE_El_Belgiki.

Yann_BE

----------


## Flad

Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi ?

----------


## Darkfun

C'est vous qui joués à ce jeux dangereux! On a dit qu'on en restait là non? 
*
Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi ?
*

J'aime bien mais après on va encore dire que je change de chemises comme de copines.


Peut importe, tant qu'on me vire "noirmarrant".

----------


## Mostayche

Salut,

J'ai déjà fait la demande y a une quinzaine de jours, ce topic est illusoire ou ai je été noyé dans le flot de discussion du pseudo de darkfoune ?

Alors au cas où ^^ :

Par pur praticité et cohérence avec mon pseudo steam, serait-il possible de les rendre identiques et de transformer clems31 en mostayche ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre serviabilité  :;):

----------


## Logan

C'est noté. C'est bien sans majuscule mostayche ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est noté. C'est bien sans majuscule mostayche ?


Oui mais avec _BE à la fin  ::ninja::

----------


## Courtequeue

D'ailleurs faudrait mettre un _BE à la fin du pseudo de tous les canards d’outre-Quiévrain, histoire de faciliter la tâche à l'antiterrorisme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mostayche

Re, 

Alors sur steam c'est avec une majuscule mais on me retrouve en général... Merci  :;):

----------


## Logan

Ok, noté. Bon, et comme le suggère judicieusement Flad, même pas un petit _BE à la fin ? Sur ? C'est à la mode en ce moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfun

Z'êtes con mais rigolos! 

*Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi* 

Je vais en chier pour me loguer mais tant mieux ce sera ça de pris quand je serais bourré et que j'aurai effacé coockies et historique de mon porn  :;):  et j’éviterais du coup d’écrire de la merde, bref, je crois qu'on est tous gagnants.

----------


## Whiskey

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce post pour savoir si c'est possible de changer mon pseudo actuel (abecrow) en *Whiskey* ?

Merci.

----------


## Courtequeue

Fais gaffe, le dernier à avoir demandé un changement de pseudo a été banni.  ::happy2:: 

D'ailleurs il devrait être renommé en Oh_BE_Yann_Kebanni.

----------


## Flad

> Fais gaffe, le dernier à avoir demandé un changement de pseudo a été banni. 
> 
> D'ailleurs il devrait être renommé en Oh_BE_Yann_Kebanni.


 ::lol::

----------


## Whiskey

> Fais gaffe, le dernier à avoir demandé un changement de pseudo a été banni. 
> 
> D'ailleurs il devrait être renommé en Oh_BE_Yann_Kebanni.


 ::P:  C'est juste une simple demande, si c'est possible, sinon ce n'est pas grave  ::):  En cherchant sur le site j'ai trouvé ce post donc j'ai profiter pour en faire la demande, rien de plus.

----------


## Logan

abecrow : c'est noté pour la modif.

Merde, Darkfun est banni ? Pas à vie quand même ? Moi qui était tout joie de le renommer en Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs il devrait être renommé en Oh_BE_Yann_Kebanni.


 ::happy2::  ::happy2::

----------


## Whiskey

> abecrow : c'est noté pour la modif.
> 
> Merde, Darkfun est banni ? Pas à vie quand même ? Moi qui était tout joie de le renommer en Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Merci  ::):

----------


## Blitz

Bonjour,
serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en *Blitz* ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## KaNaRD

Bonjour,

Quand je me suis inscrit en 2011 pour prendre mon abo CPC, mon pseudo habituel (KaNaRD) n'étant pas dispo, j'en ai pris un de secours : Kanard123. Aujourd'hui je me rends compte que celui qui avait ce pseudo s'est inscrit en 2005, a posté 4 messages et n'a été actif que moins d'un mois : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/9529-kanard

Au vu des circonstances, est-il possible de récupérer ce pseudo inactif et de me renommer en *KaNaRD* ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## Mostayche

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une demande de modification de pseudo y a plusieurs semaines et toujours rien ne se passe ; je ne jette absolument pas la pierre à la personne qui s'en occupe ( y en t il une ? plusieurs ? ) si c'est compliqué et chronophage et qu'elle a littéralement autre chose à foutre, mais fau juste me le dire et je refais un compte, c'est pénible de préciser mon pseudo steam à chaque fois... (même si la perspective d'un changement imminent me donnez de la patience)
Alors au cas où mes demandes auraient oubliées, j'aimerai changer mon pseudo et me transformer en Mostayche...
Merci de confirmer ou infirmer que je puisse m'adapter (et passer à autre chose, je rumine là  :tired: 
Bref, merci

----------


## Doniazade

Si tu regardes le premier post, tu verras que ta demande a été prise en compte.
Après, oui, ce n'est pas immédiat (ils attendent d'avoir un certain nombre de modifs à faire), un peu de patience...

----------


## Logan

Salut,

Je viens d'envoyer les demandes de modif au Doc :

* Darkfun --> *Oh_BE_Yann_Kenobi* (canard banni ?)
* Clems31 --> *Mostayche*
* abecrow --> *Whiskey*
* Kanard123 --> *KaNaRD* (attention, pseudo déjà existant mais inactif depuis 10 ans d'après le demandeur)

je vous tiens au jus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait une demande de modification de pseudo y a plusieurs semaines et toujours rien ne se passe ; je ne jette absolument pas la pierre à la personne qui s'en occupe ( y en t il une ? plusieurs ? ) si c'est compliqué et chronophage et qu'elle a littéralement autre chose à foutre, mais fau juste me le dire et je refais un compte, c'est pénible de préciser mon pseudo steam à chaque fois... (même si la perspective d'un changement imminent me donnez de la patience)
> Alors au cas où mes demandes auraient oubliées, j'aimerai changer mon pseudo et me transformer en Mostayche...
> Merci de confirmer ou infirmer que je puisse m'adapter (et passer à autre chose, je rumine là 
> Bref, merci


Cà arrive, je viens de lancer la demande ...  :ouaiouai: 
Ce n'est ni compliqué, ni chronophage, mais il faut limiter le truc, attendre d'en avoir quelques une sous le coude. Parce que çà fout un peu le bordel dans la base de données du forum, etc ...
Bref, ce n'est pas instantané et sur un claquement de doigts quoi ...

----------


## BeaM

Je renouvelle ma demande ... Serait il possible de passer de BeaMeR à BeaM .... Merci d'avance

----------


## Mostayche

Je m'en doutais d'où mon intro, et j'avais peur, oui peur qu'on m'ait oublié... Merci du coup  :;):

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Bonjour, serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en "Bloub et Riz" ?
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Funambille

Salut,
je crois que je suis passé à la trappe...

J'aurais besoin d'un b entre le m et le i : Funambille

Merci, à +

----------


## Personatus

Salut,
pourrais-je changer mon pseudo "Rubicanto" en "Personatus" ?

----------


## Larry Coche

Art non, 2016 c'est l'année du F.

----------


## SangSucre

Coucou,

Serait-il possible de changer Sitzkrieg en SangSucre ? (c'est plus facile à écrire avouez  ::ninja:: )

Merci  :;):

----------


## DaftPounky

Il faut toujours un nombre de message ?  ::huh:: 
Par ce que bon j'aimerias bien changer en DaftPounky  ::rolleyes::

----------


## McCauley

Guten tag,

Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo actuel McCauey en McCauley

Siouplay le L en moins a une énorme importance à cause de cet oubli lors de mon inscription j'en dors plus la nuit  ::'(:  merci d'avance

----------


## Cotopaxi

McCauet serait plus cool !  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Plop ici.

Bon depuis le temps que je vois mon pseudo sans majuscule, j'ai presque fini par m'y habituer mais bon ... nan quand même il faut pas déconner ça fait pas propre.
Et puis c'est beaucoup trop long.

Du coup si, Logan, tu peux me rajouter à la liste pour passer de masterofboulet à MoB ce serait bien urbain (on notera l'importance des majuscules sur le M et le B ).
En te remerciant pour le référencement et TB pour la manip.

----------


## Logan

Messieurs dames, pseudos modifiés  :;): 

* *Clems31* --> Mostayche
* *abecrow* --> Whiskey
* *Kanard123* --> KaNaRD
* *BeaMeR* --> BeaM
* *MacGregor* --> Bloub et Riz
* *Rubicanto* --> Personatus
* *Sitzkrieg* --> SangSucre
* *McCauey* --> McCauley
* *masterofboulet* --> MoB

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## SangSucre

Merci  :;):

----------


## MoB

Merci beaucoup à toi Logan pour le référencement.

Et merci à Doc TB aussi pour la manip! Mais, TB ... je préférais mon sous titre donné par Kahn  :^_^: 
Vengeance il y aura mouhahaha !

----------


## Whiskey

Merci !

----------


## McCauley

> McCauet serait plus cool !


Après votre proposition et consultation avec moi-même nous avons décidés de ne pas donner suite à votre offre, je vous prie de croire en mes sincères salutations  :Cigare: 


Merci pour le changement de pseudo

----------


## KaNaRD

Merci pour le changement, c'est au top  ::lol::

----------


## BeaM

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Mostayche

Un grand merci  :Cigare: 
Signé Mostayche

----------


## Anonyme2452

Ca fait 8 piges que je cherche après ce topic...  ::lol::  Merci Scie.  :;): 

J'aimerai passer de "smokeit" à "Smoke It" s'il vous plait grand maitre.

----------


## Logan

C'est noté  :;): 

Bon, par contre, ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite, plutôt vers la fin du mois.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Pas de soucis, j'ai tenu 8 ans...  ::P: 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Funambille

Salut Logan,
tu m'as encore oublié... ::|: 
je voudrais changer mon pseudo en Funambille.
Si tu m'oublies pas, je promets de rire à toutes tes blagues  ::trollface::

----------


## Logan

Salut,

Je ne t'ai pas oublié, c'est juste que les modifs de pseudo doivent être un minimum motivées et réellement utiles.
Et puis tu as à peine 3 messages à ton actif. Attention, aucun jugement, mais tu auras plus vite fait de te recréer un compte  ::): 

Mais bon, ta promesse de rire à toutes mes blagues ... tu marques un point là !

----------


## Calys

Salut Logan,

Dans le but d'unifier mon pseudo ingame et celui du forum serait-il possible de m'inclure à la prochaine vague de renommage ?

bastien09 -> Calys

Merci  :;):

----------


## poneyroux

> Ca fait 8 piges que je cherche après ce topic...  Merci Scie. 
> 
> J'aimerai passer de "smokeit" à "Smoke It" s'il vous plait grand maitre.


 ::O:  cette RDJ, je pensais qu'il fallait le prononcer à la française, "smoquette".
Donc veto sur le changement de pseudo.

----------


## Anonyme2452

> cette RDJ, je pensais qu'il fallait le prononcer à la française, "smoquette".
> Donc veto sur le changement de pseudo.


Et non.  ::P:  Au moment où j'ai crée mon compte, je n'avais pas réussi à mettre de majuscule ni d'espace. Et sinon ça vient du célèbre proverbe : "Dont' walk on the grass, smo....."

----------


## Medjes

> Salut Logan,
> 
> Dans le but d'unifier mon pseudo ingame et celui du forum serait-il possible de m'inclure à la prochaine vague de renommage ?
> 
> bastien09 -> Calys
> 
> Merci


Uniquement si le sous titre passe à "Crisse".

----------


## lemonhis

Salut,

Je souhaiterais harmoniser mon pseudo CPC avec steam et Bb2 pour simplifier.
Si vous pouvez m'ajouter dans la prochaine liste de de renommage ce serait super:

lemonhis --> Garulfo

Merci d'avance,

----------


## Medjes

Luke (Ob) Iwan ?

----------


## Flad

Luc Iguane  :tired:

----------


## Ultimex

Chanceux un.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Jolly Two

----------


## Lugmi

Le Ki oie'n

----------


## Titimario

Coucou, comme à peu près partout (Steam, Bnet, Uplay) je m'appelle Bigz, j'aimerai changer mon pseudo histoire d'harmoniser tout ça.

Titimario --> *Bigz* (ou Bígz à défaut).

Merci d'avance !

----------


## DaftPounky

> Salut,
> 
> Je ne t'ai pas oublié, c'est juste que les modifs de pseudo doivent être un minimum motivées et réellement utiles.
> Et puis tu as à peine 3 messages à ton actif. Attention, aucun jugement, mais tu auras plus vite fait de te recréer un compte 
> 
> Mais bon, ta promesse de rire à toutes mes blagues ... tu marques un point là !


Idem j'ai pas été repris dans les dernières modifs. En fait à la base c'est aussi pour harmoniser mes différents pseudo (DaftPounky, le P majuscule j'y tiens  ::happy2:: ). Puis c'est pas comme si j'avais que 3 messages.  ::P:

----------


## pjungo

Bonsoir, je désire changer aussi mon pseudo ....afin de l'harmoniser avec les différentes autres plateformes (steam, Blood Bowl, etc...)

pjungo ---> Kornyc

Merci d'avance

----------


## Jarec

Bonsoir, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo pour celui que j'utilise a peu près partout maintenant !

Bisounours -> Jarec

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## misterbobsan

Bonjour,

Si possible j'aimerais modifier mon pseudo par MisterBobSan.

Merci

----------


## Logan

Je n'était pas trop dispo ces temps-ci, désolé !
Je reprendrai ce we toutes les dernières demandes pour les rajouter en op et aller faire bosser DocTB pour effectuer les modifs de pseudo.

----------


## DaftPounky

Oh oui  ::'(:

----------


## Langbardr

Coucou, mais c'est génial d'avoir ce topic !  :;): 

Du coup j'en profite aussi. Pour les même raisons que tout le monde, histoire d'avoir le même nom sur Steam, BattleNet, Mumble, etc. Parce que les choses ont bougées depuis mon inscription il y a... 7 ans déjà. Putain.  ::sad:: 

Donc moi ce serait : Tselan > *Langbardr*

Merci, des bisous !

----------


## Babylon Kaos

Même chose qu'au dessus, ça serait : Babylon Kaos -> *Paultergeist*.

Merci !

----------


## Xavyerfr

Salut ! 
J'aimerais savoir si je peux changer mon pseudo Xavyerfr > Xav pour avoir le mème pseudo que sur Steam/Mumble
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Baptastro

Bruh.

J'aimerais changer mon pseudo baptistou947 (pour des raison qui me semblent évidentes) pour le pseudo Baptou , merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Bruh.
> 
> J'aimerais changer mon pseudo baptistou947 (pour des raison qui me semblent évidentes) pour le pseudo *Baptou* , merci d'avance


Fragile ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baptastro

> Fragile ?


Qu'as-tu fait, pauvre mortel...

----------


## Langbardr

Du coup, si Logan n'a plus le temps/l'envie (?) de s'occuper du topic et de mettre à jour la liste, est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre pourrait s'en occuper ?

Certains attendent depuis plusieurs mois, donc je me disais que ce serait peut une bonne idée.

----------


## Autiste Redding

Logan n'est qu'intermédiaire il me semble. 
Il faut réussir à coincer DocTb juste après un bouclage de Cpc Hard.. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nirm

> Du coup, si Logan n'a plus le temps/l'envie (?) de s'occuper du topic et de mettre à jour la liste, est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre pourrait s'en occuper ?
> 
> Certains attendent depuis plusieurs mois, donc je me disais que ce serait peut une bonne idée.


En effets Logan ne fait "que" centraliser les demandes mais c'est aussi grâce à sa ténacité que les derniers changements ont eu lieu.
Remonte le fil, tu le verras bien.

Doc groupe les modifs avec des MàJ du forum, donc l'attente est aléatoire aussi pour ça.
Et franchement, 3 mois depuis la dernière motifs on est loin des standards CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

Possiblite de mettre :

memory44 -> *Memory*

Si c'est dans 6mois pas de souci  :;):  

Merki bcp.  :Prey:

----------


## Langbardr

> En effets Logan ne fait "que" centraliser les demandes mais c'est aussi grâce à sa ténacité que les derniers changements ont eu lieu.
> Remonte le fil, tu le verras bien.
> 
> Doc groupe les modifs avec des MàJ du forum, donc l'attente est aléatoire aussi pour ça.
> Et franchement, 3 mois depuis la dernière motifs on est loin des standards CPC.


Oui, je sais que Logan n'est que l’intermédiaire avec les modérateurs du forum qui font les modifications. Grand merci à lui d'ailleurs. 

Mais comme il semble s'être absenté, du coup la liste en première page des pseudos à modifier n'a pas été complétée. Même si mise à jour du forum il y a, les pseudos n'y seront pas modifiés pour autant.

----------


## Autiste Redding

Du coup fait ta demande à un modo (modification ou récupération de l'OP), je suis dans le même cas que toi mais comme ça ne presse pas... C'était plutôt mode  :Bath:

----------


## Frypolar

Il n’y a que TB qui fait les modifications de pseudo, inutile de spammer les modos  ::P:

----------


## Autiste Redding

> Il n’y a que TB qui fait les modifications de pseudo, inutile de spammer les modos


Pour le modo, c'est pour qu'il puisse rajouter les gens à cette liste en OP :

----------


## Mandario

tiens, Je connaissais pas ce topic, mais bien utile pour s'harmoniser avec Steam, Gog et les autres... j'en profite alors 

Mandario ---> *Hanomarkhan*

Merci d'avance, mème si je serais en retraite, avant  ::P:  :;):

----------


## Nirm

> Du coup fait ta demande à un modo (modification ou récupération de l'OP), je suis dans le même cas que toi mais comme ça ne presse pas... C'était plutôt mode


Ouais enfin, quand ça fait 6 ans qu'on a le même pseudo, on peut attendre que l'OP revienne et mette son topic à jour (quitte à lui envoyer un mail) plutôt que casser less c*** des modos.  ::siffle::

----------


## Autiste Redding

> Ouais enfin, quand ça fait 6 ans qu'on a le même pseudo, on peut attendre que l'OP revienne et mette son topic à jour (quitte à lui envoyer un mail) plutôt que casser less c*** des modos.


Boarf, ça change de leur taf habituel  ::trollface:: 
Mais ouais Logan pourra faire ça, c'est son fardeau euh sa tâche. A lui d'assumer  ::rolleyes:: 
Il n'a pas déserté mais n'est plus très assidu (dernière connection le 7/06), le canard impatient peut le MP, il fera ça à son retour.

----------


## Langbardr

Je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, ça fait 7 ans maintenant que je porte ce pseudo, donc bon.

En fait je trouve ça dommage d'avoir un topic comme celui-ci, mais qui n'est plus capable de répondre aux demandes des canards.

Je ne blâme personne, ni les modos, ni Logan. C'est déjà cool d'avoir cette possibilité sur le forum. Mais quitte à l'avoir, autant qu'elle reste fonctionnelle.

Je vais PM Logan pour savoir s'il compte repasser par là bientôt, ou s'il préfère filer le topic à quelqu'un d'autre. Dans ce dernier cas, je peux me porter volontaire.

----------


## bidulteam

Hey ho!
En espérant que ça se fasse avant 2050, j'aimerai aussi changer :
bidulteam -> MasterSamaa
Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## redleader

Bonjour,

Dans ma quête d'harmonie spirituelle et mentale (et pour éviter que quelques dossiers de placements offshore ne remontent à la surface), je souhaiterais également changer de pseudo... quand il plaira au grand dieu des WC.

redleader > *redleader1138* 

Ma santé mentale (et les îles Caïmans) vous en remercie par avance.

----------


## Bobbin

Bonjour,

Maintenant qu'il est parti, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo pour *Omar Boulon*.

Merci bisous.

----------


## YuKoN_42

coin-coin à vous tous et toutes,

j'aimerais changer mon pseudo

yukon_42 -> GPic  

Car dans les games via mumble on me connait sous le terme de GPic

des bisous !  ::wub::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'ai pissé ?  :tired:

----------


## Dyce

> J'ai pissé ?


Tu fais ce que tu veux !

----------


## Langbardr

Toujours pas de nouvelles de Logan, ne soyez pas pressé !

----------


## YuKoN_42

> J'ai pissé ?


 :Indeed:  quelle finesse ! tu aurais du l'ecriré "G 3.14 C"

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Tututut monsieur, G(raison)Pic('est tout)

----------


## YuKoN_42

mé kil é Kon  ::O: 
 :Beer:

----------


## Clevinger

Bonjour, je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo de *Clevinger* à *Yossarian*. Merci d'avance !

----------


## KouG

Coucou, moi aussi j'aimerais changer mon pseudo de *KouG* a *HKein*, c'est pas plus sexy je sais. Merci bien.  :;):

----------


## Starlion

De mon côté mon pseudo me plait bien ! (up déguisé pour les autres)  ::):

----------


## Kehnte

Bonjour,

J'aimerai modifier mon pseudo histoire d'uniformiser mes pseudos sur internet. J'aimerai changer de *Quent Holmes* à *QuentHolmes*, tout attaché.
Merci d'avance pour le service  :;):

----------


## Bix

Bonjoir! Si possible, dans un souci d’harmonisation de mes co..

Bon ok j'en ai juste marre de ces anglophobes qui m'appellent "Réale".
Du coup, je veux bien passer de *TheRealBix* à *Bix* tout court :D




> SUMMON Logan


 :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:

----------


## DaftPounky

Nan mais laisser tomber ça fait des mois qu'on a plus de nouvelles pour les modifications.  :^_^: 

Moi j'attends toujours mon Daft Pounky  :;):

----------


## Langbardr

Comme je disais, moi je me propose de prendre la relève à la place de Logan. Il faut juste l'accord des modos.

----------


## Exterminator

Bonguour
Je voudrais passer mon noobesque "Exterminator" en soyeux "Akinatronic"... Merci d'avance au modocanard qui s'en occupera  :;):

----------


## Ramenos

Bonjour,

Est-ce possible d'avoir "Ramenos" au lieu de "ramenos" ?

Merci

----------


## CryZy

Bonsoir,

A l'instar de bon nombre d'autres canards, j'aimerais demander un changement de pseudo afin d'harmoniser tout ce bazar (steam, blood bowl, ...) : passer de "CryZy" à "Travica".

Merci.

----------


## Nicetios

Je me demandais si on pouvait demander un changement de pseudo pour un canard à sa place ? :innoncence: 

Genre renommer Flad en Niglo par exemple  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Bonsoir,
> 
> A l'instar de bon nombre d'autres canards, j'aimerais demander un changement de pseudo afin d'harmoniser tout ce bazar (steam, blood bowl, ...) : passer de "CryZy" à "Travica".
> 
> Merci.


Ce sera bien plus facile de changer ton vrai nom en CryZy

----------


## Xavyerfr

> Comme je disais, moi je me propose de prendre la relève à la place de Logan. Il faut juste l'accord des modos.


Tu as mon soutiens !

----------


## Flad

> Je me demandais si on pouvait demander un changement de pseudo pour un canard à sa place ? :innoncence: 
> 
> Genre renommer Flad en Niglo par exemple


C'est déjà assez difficile en sous-titre, n'en rajoute pas  :Emo:

----------


## Memory

> Comme je disais, moi je me propose de prendre la relève à la place de Logan. Il faut juste l'accord des modos.





> Tu as mon soutiens !


De même, je peux aider aussi, si besoin..

J'ai fait une demande il y a quelques mois déjà.

----------


## alphafox52

Salut, je souhaiterais passer mon pseudo de alphafox52 à Mistral (en cas d'indisponibilité : Mistral33) ! Merci

----------


## perverpepere

33 = gagnant?

Bordel l'abréviation des jeunes c'est de pire en pire! :crosstopic:

----------


## EvilPNMI

J'ai un compte attaché de presse et je veux changer de pseudo. 
1/ Je recréée un compte en deux minutes
2/ Je vais poster sur le topic du changement de pseudo en attendant que quelqu'un le fasse pour moi ?
3 / Patate ou LRAR ?
4 / Cordialement au revoir.

----------


## Flad

> J'ai un compte attaché de presse


Ben non t'es rox&Rookie. :con:

----------


## Piccolafata

Le topic qui sert à rien !

----------


## Visslar

J'ai fais ma demande en 2012. J'attends toujours  ::ninja::

----------


## Piccolafata

Encore 2 ans et c'est bon, sont un peu charrette dans le timming à cause des betteraves.

----------


## Memory

Allo le monde .. ::siffle::

----------


## Langbardr

> Allo le monde ..


*Ce numéro n'est plus attribué*

----------


## MonsieurMou

Bonjour,
je relance la machine...  ::ninja:: 
je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo de leon92100 à Monsieur Mou. 
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Pifou

Yop, au cas où ce serait possible, je voudrais échanger mon pseudo de Tintin à Pifou.

Glop glop !

----------


## DuduleSam

Salut, un nouveau changement sur la liste : DuduleSam en 3615sam.
Merci !

----------


## misterbobsan

Bonjour, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo si possible : maxou49 en misterbobsan.
D'avance merci !

P.S : 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est vrai qu'il fait bien kikou mon pseudo actuel

  ::ninja::

----------


## ToneLune

C'est possible de renommer SqueeZie en autre chose ? Genre b0b0. Merci d'avance.

----------


## BenoitB37

Bonjour,

C'est possib' de changer BenoitB37 --> Corbacktchev ?

Merci !

----------


## Zodex

:^_^:  :^_^:  La bonne blagounette!! T'as posté un seul message en tout, et c'est celui-ci! Re-crée un nouveau compte, je doute que les modos prennent la peine de changer ton pseudo...

----------


## Wulfstan

Ça, et le fait que ça fait un an et demi qu'il n'y a pas eu de modification de pseudo effectuée.

Je pense que ce n'est plus très utile de poster ici.  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hello,

J'aimerais bien une petite modification de mon pseudo pour qu'il soit plus lisible:
jullebarge => JulLeBarge

Merci !

----------


## Zodex

:tired: 
Non mais si les Tyranaus0rs s'y mettent aussi...

Moi je voudrais changer Zodex en Zodex, si c'est possible. Je suis sûr que ça l'est.

----------


## Flad

> Non mais si les Tyranaus0rs s'y mettent aussi...
> 
> Moi je voudrais changer Zodex en Zodex, si c'est possible. Je suis sûr que ça l'est.


C'est fait pour toi.
Dsl les autres.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

::w00t:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## StephanieF77

Bonjour,

J'ai saisi un pseudo à la va-vite quand je me suis abonnée au mag, résultat... Quel ne fut pas mon désarroi lorsque je compris que ce dernier serait aussi mon pseudo sur un forum. 
Serait-il possible de me renommer en Yliaene s'il vous plaît ?
Un grand merci !
 ::wub::

----------


## Nicetios

::ninja::  on peut renommer Flad en "Gros Niglo" s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## GrosDudule

> on peut renommer Flad en "Gros Niglo" s'il vous plaît ?


Et lui donner le sous-titre de Fladnag aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> on peut renommer Flad en "Gros Niglo" s'il vous plaît ?





> Et lui donner le sous-titre de Fladnag aussi


Mais !  :Emo:

----------


## caroleler

Bonjour, ma femme ma abonné, mais n'avais pas prévu que se serais mon pseudo ::w00t:: , pouvez vous renommez le compte Lust ? 
Grand merci à vous^^

----------


## Visslar

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais changer de sexe et de nom si possible. Désormais je veux qu'on m’appelle *Visslar*.
> Merci


C'était en 2012, c'est fou comme le temps passe. J'ai l'impression que c'était hier  ::ninja::

----------


## Langbardr

Résignons-nous mes frères. Nos espoirs, s'ils ont été vains, resteront dans les mémoires comme une lutte acharnée à travers les décennies. Cela devrait nous suffire.  :Emo:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ça, et le fait que ça fait un an et demi qu'il n'y a pas eu de modification de pseudo effectuée.
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est plus très utile de poster ici.

----------


## Visslar

Perso, 6 ans après, j'y crois encore. Tant que le topic n'est pas lock il y a de l'espoir  ::ninja::

----------


## Visslar

J'ai encore la foi  :Fouras:

----------


## Logan

Tu ne devrais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Visslar

Ça aurait du être une récompense du crowfunding.
Pour 100 balles, un changement de pseudo. Humanoïde aurait pu se faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Je crois que tu peux acheter les plans d'un pseudo pour 1000 euros.

----------


## Logan

Crazralfrill, je t'envoie mon compte PayPal pour le virement. Tu recevras le plan pour changer de pseudo bientôt, un jeudi.

Et entre nous, je comprends la honte que tu portes à avoir choisi un pseudo pareil. Si j'étais celui qui gérait les demandes, je m'en occuperai de suite vu l'état d'urgence  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 
Tu t'appelais comment, déjà, toi ?

----------


## Flad

> Tu t'appelais comment, déjà, toi ?


zno, pour coller à ton actu, tu devrais aussi modifier ton pseudo en "znokouik".

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 
Le crosstopic que j'aurais jamais pensé.

----------


## Flad

Dit toi bien que si c'est impensable, alors j'y ai pensé  ::wacko::

----------


## Visslar

> Crazralfrill, je t'envoie mon compte PayPal pour le virement. Tu recevras le plan pour changer de pseudo bientôt, un jeudi.


J'ai rien reçu, encore le forum qui bug  ::sad:: 




> Et entre nous, je comprends la honte que tu portes à avoir choisi un pseudo pareil. Si j'étais celui qui gérait les demandes, je m'en occuperai de suite vu l'état d'urgence


Tu peux déjà me mettre sur le premier post à coté de smokeit, j'ai pas envie de louper la prochaine vague en 2053  ::ninja::

----------


## Ramenos

Bonjour,

J'aimerais juste corriger mon pseudo "ramenos" en "Ramenos" avec une majuscule à la 1ère lettre. Je crois que j'avais déjà soumi le souci. Ca a ptet été corrigé mais visiblement ça a resauté.

Merci =]

----------


## Logan

Bonjour,

Avoir une majuscule au lieu d'une minuscule coûte 2€ (c'est écrit dans la charte lors de ton inscription sur le forum).

La prochaine fois que tu rentres de Boston, tu peux passer à la rédac pour t'acquitter en espèce.
Les rendez-vous se font les jeudi, aux aurores, de 11h20 à 11h40, pendant 20 mn seulement.

----------


## Erreur

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avoir une majuscule au lieu d'une minuscule coûte 2€ (c'est écrit dans la charte lors de ton inscription sur le forum).
> 
> La prochaine fois que tu rentres de Boston, tu peux passer à la rédac pour t'acquitter en espèce.
> Les rendez-vous se font les jeudi, aux aurores, de 11h20 à 11h40, pendant 20 mn seulement.


Du coup ça fait 21 minutes ...

----------


## Logan

Le 11h40 est non inclus, à 11h39mn59s, on ferme les portes.

----------


## Nicetios

Fonctionnaires  :tired:  !

----------


## Ramenos

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avoir une majuscule au lieu d'une minuscule coûte 2€ (c'est écrit dans la charte lors de ton inscription sur le forum).
> 
> La prochaine fois que tu rentres de Boston, tu peux passer à la rédac pour t'acquitter en espèce.
> Les rendez-vous se font les jeudi, aux aurores, de 11h20 à 11h40, pendant 20 mn seulement.


:D ok c'est noté, je me mets un gros post-it sur le frigo.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Bonsoir.
J'aimerais changer mon nick, Eva c'était cool pour embrouiller les affamés sur les jeux multi et MSN y a 12 ans, maintenant je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries.
Passer sur Crackhead Funky c'est possible?
Merci.

----------


## Logan

> Maintenant je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries.





> Passer sur Crackhead Funky c'est possible?


Paradoxe.

Notre programme de validation des pseudos a détecté que le nouveau pseudo choisi était aussi con que l'ancien.
Comme vous l'avez judicieusement évoqué, vous êtes trop vieux pour ces conneries Murtaugh.

Veuillez choisir un nouveau pseudo digne du nouveau millénaire 2.0

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Notre programme de validation des pseudos a détecté que le nouveau pseudo choisi était aussi con que l'ancien


  :ouaiouai:

----------


## MAIVLY

Bonsouare,

Voilà, mon pseudo ne me va plus, mais alors plus du tout...
Par le plus grand des hazard, lors d'un évènement e-sport entre canard, j'ai acheté un T-shirt avec mon pseudo dessus, mais pas de bol, yavais plus de lettre N...



Coup du sort  ? éclair de génie ? Stupide décision ? (Probablement les 3)
Je souhaite donc que l'on m'appelle MAIVLY maintenant  ::lol:: 

PS : c'est possible de changer sur le mumble ? je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour demander ça  ::unsure::

----------


## Dyce

Tu sais qu'ils sont taquins.....ils peuvent te mettre 29 en pseudo  ::trollface::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ça, et le fait que ça fait un *deux* an*s* et demi qu'il n'y a pas eu de modification de pseudo effectuée.
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est plus très utile de poster ici.

----------


## Wobak

Je dois faire des vérifications parce que je pense que le site et le forum sont liés et je ne sais pas s'il faut changer les 2 ou pas, etc... donc je vais me renseigner et revenir vers vous.

----------


## GrosDudule

*Wobak* le sauveur !

----------


## MAIVLY

Wobak, Notre Roi !  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du coup, on pourrait envisager de changer le nom de Flad en "Bite" ? Sur le site aussi, c'est plus prudent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Du coup, on pourrait envisager de changer le nom de Flad en "Bite" ? Sur le site aussi, c'est plus prudent.


Pas de bol pour toi, la règle c'est 1 seul changement de pseudo et j'ai déjà grillé ma cartouche  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pas de bol pour toi, la règle c'est 1 seul changement de pseudo et j'ai déjà grillé ma cartouche


Non mais c'est bon t'inquiète je te cède le mien. De rien  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Non mais c'est bon t'inquiète je te cède le mien. De rien


Oh c'est gentil de me laisser choisir ton prochain pseudo !
Ce sera donc : FrankMikael pour toi.

----------


## Logan

> Je dois faire des vérifications parce que je pense que le site et le forum sont liés et je ne sais pas s'il faut changer les 2 ou pas, etc... donc je vais me renseigner et revenir vers vous.


De mémoire, DocTB m'avait dit que les deux étaient liés.

Sinon, voilà les dernières demandes de pseudos regroupées (j'ai pris les dernières) :

Manly Picnic --> *MAIVLY*
Eva --> *Crackhead Funky*
ramenos --> *Ramenos*
Crazralfrill --> *Visslar*

----------


## Norochj

Moi je dis que fermer ce topic serait bien plus rapide pour les changements de pseudo.

----------


## Calys

> Sinon, voilà les dernières demandes de pseudos regroupées (j'ai pris les dernières)


Ha ben du coup si c'est reparti je veux bien refaire ma demande :




> Salut Logan,
> 
> Dans le but d'unifier mon pseudo ingame et celui du forum serait-il possible de m'inclure à la prochaine vague de renommage ?
> 
> bastien09 -> Calys
> 
> Merci

----------


## Wobak

C'est pas reparti, j'ai dit qu'il fallait que je me renseigne  :;):

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Merci d'y prêter attention en tout cas.

----------


## Logan

Manly Picnic --> *MAIVLY*
Eva --> *Crackhead Funky*
ramenos --> *Ramenos*
Crazralfrill --> *Visslar*
bastien09 --> *Calys*

----------


## znokiss

Moi je réfléchis à changer mon pseudo en OBAR MOULON mais j'hésite encore.

----------


## Logan

Liste des bars à Moulon

----------


## Visslar

> Vous inquiétez pas, je me charge de tout. Bientôt vous aurez vos nouveux pseudos !


 :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 


Par contre ça fait 6 ans que j'attends et pendant tout ce temps, ce pseudo est resté collé à moi comme une vieille sangsue et j'ai fini par m'y attacher  ::ninja:: 
Ça me ferait presque de la peine de m'en débarrasser comme ça, après tout ce qu'on a vécu ensemble... presque.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Hello,
> 
> J'aimerais bien une petite modification de mon pseudo pour qu'il soit plus lisible:
> jullebarge => JulLeBarge
> 
> Merci !


J'en profite pour re-up ma demande aussi du coup...

----------


## Wobak

Je me suis renseigné  ::): 

Donc pour tous ceux qui ont eu un changement de pseudo : sur la boutique et sur le site, vous devez vous connecter avec votre adresse mail si jamais vous avez été déconnectés.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'en profite pour re-up ma demande aussi du coup...


Pardon ? Vous êtes qui ? Où est julle ?  :nawak:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Merci Wobak  :Mellow2:

----------


## Visslar

Oh merci Wobak !

----------


## Logan

Récap des modifs de pseudo qui viennent d'être faites :

Manly Picnic --> *MAIVLY*
Eva --> *Crackhead Funky*
ramenos --> *Ramenos*
Crazralfrill --> *Visslar*
bastien09 --> *Calys*
JulLeBarge --> *JulLeBarge*

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je me suis renseigné 
> 
> Donc pour tous ceux qui ont eu un changement de pseudo : sur la boutique et sur le site, vous devez vous connecter avec votre adresse mail si jamais vous avez été déconnectés.


Plutôt content que mon message ait été erroné. Est-ce que c'était un coup unique ou il y aura des batchs de temps en temps ?  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Je pense pouvoir en faire un batch de temps en temps  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Le topic des modifs de pseudo fonctionne, nous vivons un moment historique  :Mellow2: 
Wobak Président !  :Prey:

----------


## Bah

Wobak c'est le Général de Gaulle en moins lame !

----------


## Ruvon

> Le topic des modifs de pseudo fonctionne, nous vivons un moment historique 
> Wobak Président !


Grave, pour moi c'était un running gag ce topic, je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il ait servi depuis que je suis inscrit  :^_^: 

GG Wobak  :;):

----------


## MAIVLY

Je vis un grand moment dans cette communauté, vive Wobak ! Libérons nos pseudos !  :Perfect:

----------


## GrosDudule

*Wobak*, pour 5 pseudo changés, un sous-titre offert !

----------


## MAIVLY

:^_^:  Haha merci beaucoup pour ce sous-titre bonus, trop la classe  :B):

----------


## Sariyah

> Haha merci beaucoup pour ce sous-titre bonus, trop la classe


C'est vrai que c'est la classe.  :;):

----------


## Shep1

> Haha merci beaucoup pour ce sous-titre bonus, trop la classe


Ca compense avec le pseudo...  ::ninja::

----------


## Norochj

> Grave, pour moi c'était un running gag ce topic, je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il ait servi depuis que je suis inscrit


Oui ce topic et la webcam de la redac c'était deux bons running gag, je suis déçu que celui-ci s'achève.

----------


## znokiss

> Oui ce topic et la webcam de la redac c'était deux bons running gag, je suis déçu que celui-ci s'achève.


Je comprends. 
Je serais déçu également que le lien de la webcam soit lâché dans la nature.

----------


## Anonyme210226

T'es pas au courant ? Y a un IndieGogo réservé aux membres premium pour financer la webcam en VR.

----------


## Xavyerfr

J'aimerais savoir si je peux changer mon pseudo Xavyerfr en Xav pour avoir le mème pseudo que sur Steam/Mumble
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Norochj

> J'aimerais savoir si je peux changer mon pseudo Xavyerfr en Xav pour avoir le mème pseudo que sur Steam/Mumble
> Merci d'avance !


Pourquoi tu changes pas ton pseudo Steam/Mumble pour avoir le mème pseudo que sur Canard PC ?

----------


## Langbardr

J'ai cliqué sans faire exprès sur le topic et wowowowow  ::O: 

GG Wobak !  :Beer: 

Du coup je réitére ma demande faite il y a quelques années maintenant.  ::ninja:: 

J'aimerai changer Tselan en > *Langbardr*

/prier

----------


## Pifou

Pour la prochaine fournée, vu que ma demande a pas été dépilée : Tintin => Pifou
Merci  ::):

----------


## Evene

Aaaaaah le topic remarche. ça me permettrait d'accomplir un très ancien rêve qui serait s'il vous plait de transformer mon pseudo de :

*Erendis => Evene*

J'ai changé partout, sur le forum ça serait top !

----------


## Visslar

Vous arrivez trop tard, revenez dans 5 ans !

----------


## Wulfstan

Comme ma première venue il y a deux ans et demi sur le topic était pour cette raison-là, j'aimerais également changer. Parce qu'il est naze, que jamais personne ne l'écrit correctement et qu'il ne correspond à aucun de mes identifiants de gaming.  ::): 

Si c'est possible Monsieur Wobak : *Ronrount => Wulfstan*

----------


## Paincru

Bon le diesel à 1,55 je dis rien ! Mais en contrepartie, merci de changer mon pseudo de  Morgan13z --> Paincru , ça serait un minimum quand même....

Sinon je suis cette chère Sinéad, je mets les voiles et vous me reverrez plus jamais  :Cell:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Encore un adepte de plus de la Rawfood...  ::(:  ::P:

----------


## Paincru

> Encore un adepte de plus de la Rawfood...


Oh tu sais moi... tant que ça se mange...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Hello,
je me demandais si c'était possible d'adopter mon nouveau pseudo sur le forum aussi
J'y crois plus qu'un miracle au pélerinage de Lourdes.

Southcross => FUTOMAKI

Merci d'avance à celui/celle qui se manifeste !  ::):

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Bave:

----------


## Wobak

> J'aimerais savoir si je peux changer mon pseudo Xavyerfr en Xav pour avoir le mème pseudo que sur Steam/Mumble
> Merci d'avance !


Y'a déjà un Xav, pas possible.




> J'ai cliqué sans faire exprès sur le topic et wowowowow 
> 
> GG Wobak ! 
> 
> Du coup je réitére ma demande faite il y a quelques années maintenant. 
> 
> J'aimerai changer Tselan en > *Langbardr*
> 
> /prier





> Aaaaaah le topic remarche. ça me permettrait d'accomplir un très ancien rêve qui serait s'il vous plait de transformer mon pseudo de :
> 
> *Erendis => Evene*
> 
> J'ai changé partout, sur le forum ça serait top !





> Comme ma première venue il y a deux ans et demi sur le topic était pour cette raison-là, j'aimerais également changer. Parce qu'il est naze, que jamais personne ne l'écrit correctement et qu'il ne correspond à aucun de mes identifiants de gaming. 
> 
> Si c'est possible Monsieur Wobak : *Ronrount => Wulfstan*





> Bon le diesel à 1,55 je dis rien ! Mais en contrepartie, merci de changer mon pseudo de  Morgan13z --> Paincru , ça serait un minimum quand même....
> 
> Sinon je suis cette chère Sinéad, je mets les voiles et vous me reverrez plus jamais





> Hello,
> je me demandais si c'était possible d'adopter mon nouveau pseudo sur le forum aussi
> J'y crois plus qu'un miracle au pélerinage de Lourdes.
> 
> Southcross => FUTOMAKI
> 
> Merci d'avance à celui/celle qui se manifeste !


Done.

----------


## Langbardr

> Done.


Dieu est grand  :Prey:

----------


## Paincru

oh merci mon dieu  ::o:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Done.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Done.


Merci beaucoup Mr. Wobak !  :Prey:

----------


## Evene

> Done.


Merciiiiii ! Je suis refais !

----------


## Blitz

Ah bah mince alors, je vais réitéré ma demande faite en 2016  ::rolleyes:: 

xotor62 --> *Blitz*

(ou vBlitz à défault, mais c'est libre il me semble)

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Sapro

Bon bah si à la prochaine salve de Mister Wobak on pouvait me mettre Sapro à la place de mon prénom et nom de famille complet ce serait nice  ::ninja:: 
La bise.

----------


## Fastela

Oh ! La bonne nouvelle. Si je peux faire partie du prochain batch, je veux bien une majuscule à mon pseudo. Merci ! :3

----------


## Pifou

> Pour la prochaine fournée, vu que ma demande a pas été dépilée : Tintin => Pifou
> Merci


Je m'auto-cite, en espérant que je ferais partie de la prochaine fournée.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Dernière rafale : 
fastela => Fastela
Saprophyte => Sapro
xotor62 => Blitz
Tintin => Pifou
Prof Sergeiev => SergeyevK

----------


## Sapro

> dernière rafale : 
> Fastela => fastela
> saprophyte => sapro
> xotor62 => blitz
> tintin => pifou
> prof sergeiev => sergeyevk


you are my love.

----------


## Pifou

Merci M. Wobak.  ::):

----------


## Fastela

Merci Wobak, c'est super !  :;):

----------


## Blitz

Merci beaucoup !  ::):

----------


## Anonyme2452

Tiens je pensais pas que ça se ferait un jour... j'avais fait la demande il y a pas mal de temps pour passer de "smokeit" à "Smoke It". Merci d'avance.

----------


## Praetor

> Tiens je pensais pas que ça se ferait un jour... j'avais fait la demande il y a pas mal de temps pour passer de "smokeit" à "Smoke It". Merci d'avance.


Smoquette?

----------


## Anonyme2452

Ah pas mal.  ::XD::

----------


## pilipi

Hello,

Afin d'avoir l'air plus sérieux dans mes échanges, je souhaite passer de "pilipi" à "Bruce l'Impuissant".

Les portes du charisme et du sérieux s'ouvriraient enfin à moi.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Sapro

> Hello,
> 
> Afin d'avoir l'air plus sérieux dans mes échanges, je souhaite passer de "pilipi" à "Bruce l'Impuissant".
> 
> Les portes du charisme et du sérieux s'ouvriraient enfin à moi.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


"Pilipili" pimenterai bien plus ta vie à mon humble avis  ::ninja::

----------


## pilipi

C'est typiquement le genre de remarque qu'on oserait pas faire à quelqu'un qui s'appelle Bruce l'Impuissant !
Hein ? Hein ?

----------


## Sapro

"Pitipiti" alors  :Emo:

----------


## Shep1

> "Pitipiti" alors


Sous-titre pour FAYFAY ?

----------


## Memory

> Possiblite de mettre :
> 
> memory44 -> *Memory*
> 
> Si c'est dans 6mois pas de souci  
> 
> Merki bcp.


Oh mon bon Wobak, ma demande du 15/06/2016, a exhausser pour Noel 2018, c’est possible ? Merci d’avance. 

(Pour le Bakchich, on voit ça sur mumble.)

----------


## Sapro

> Oh mon bon Wobak, ma demande du 15/06/2016, a exhausser pour Noel 2018, c’est possible ? Merci d’avance. 
> 
> (Pour le Bakchich, on voit ça sur mumble.)


Franchement vu le ton employé moi je le ferais pas  ::ninja:: 


Des bisous mon Memo, tu nous manque. Parfois  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

Moi aussi. <3

----------


## Baptastro

Pourrais-je changer de pseudo pour "Batou" désormais ?  Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Memory

> Oh mon bon Wobak, ma demande du 15/06/2016, a exhausser pour Noel 2018, c’est possible ? Merci d’avance. 
> 
> (Pour le Bakchich, on voit ça sur mumble.)


@Wobak, il est où mon cadeau de Noël ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

> @Wobak, il est où mon cadeau de Noël ?


Mais quel crevard celui-ci  ::o:  



Bisous.

----------


## Memory

J'attends ce moment depuis 3 ans !  :Fouras:

----------


## Sapro

> J'attends ce moment depuis 3 ans !


Fallait y penser avant de t'inscrire tout bourré.

----------


## Wobak

> Pourrais-je changer de pseudo pour "Batou" désormais ?  Merci d'avance


Y'a déjà un Batou sur le forum, donc rename pas possible, désolé !  :Emo: 

Joyeux Noël Memory  ::):

----------


## Sapro

Pfff il a réussi le Memo  ::P: 

Noyeux à tous au passage.

----------


## Memory

> Y'a déjà un Batou sur le forum, donc rename pas possible, désolé ! 
> 
> Joyeux Noël Memory


Merci <3 

Le rêve enfin réalisé grâce à toi. 

 ::wub::

----------


## Flad

> Y'a déjà un Batou sur le forum, donc rename pas possible, désolé ! 
> 
> Joyeux Noël Memory


C'est pas grave tu adaptes un peu et tu le rename babtou  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2452

> Tiens je pensais pas que ça se ferait un jour... j'avais fait la demande il y a pas mal de temps pour passer de "smokeit" à "Smoke It". Merci d'avance.





> Y'a déjà un Batou sur le forum, donc rename pas possible, désolé ! 
> 
> Joyeux Noël Memory


Et moi please...  :Emo:

----------


## GrosDudule

> C'est pas grave tu adaptes un peu et tu le rename babtou


Après les sous-titres ridicules les pseudo ... Oh wait !

----------


## Sapro

> Après les sous-titres ridicules les pseudo ... Oh wait !


Je propose "Tang" pour Flad.

----------


## Anonyme2452

Merci Wobak.  :Prey:

----------


## Flad

> Je propose "Tang" pour Flad.


Je ne suis pas chinois !

----------


## Sapro

> Je ne suis pas chinois !


Non je sais t'es gitan  ::trollface::

----------


## Memory

> Je propose "Tang" pour Flad.


Et en sous-titre "Gros Tang". Comme tu as gagné cette chance de changer  ::ninja::  :crosstopic:

----------


## Sapro

> Merci Wobak.


Ah bah maintenant on va croire que tu fumes la moquette, avant on avait pas compris, c'est pas malin  ::unsure:: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Tchey

Salut ici,

Est-il possible de modifier mon pseudonyme, pour passer à Tchey, c'est à dire simplement retirer les parenthèses et les espaces ?

Donc,

( Tchey ) --> Tchey

Et dans l'idéal, en "sous titre", Jeux1d100

Merci bien

----------


## Anonyme1202

Genre tu choisis ton sous-titre.  :tired:

----------


## Tchey

> Genre tu choisis ton sous-titre.


Ouep. 

Aucune idée de comment ça marche en vrai, je m'en fiche. Qui qu'y choisit ? C'est quoi ? Je pensais que c'était basé sur l'ancienneté et le nombre de messages, mais je vois des sous-titres "uniques" aussi.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Les sous-titre normaux c'est en fonction du nombre de messages

Les uniques, c'est les modos en fonction des conneries que tu sors il me semble.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

Ou si t'en gagnes un mais que t'as pas de bol  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Ou si t'en gagnes un mais que t'as pas de bol


Plains toi  :tired:

----------


## Sapro

> Plains toi


Arrête le tiens est plus que pile poil adapté.

----------


## MAIVLY

Vive les sous-titres de privilégiés.  :B): 

Ca mérite pas un topic d'élitiste du pseudo ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Plains toi


Bordel, ils l'ont fait ! Eiffel AD.  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

\o/

----------


## Mandow

C'est ton tour, Eiffel-AD !

----------


## Logan

Il se sent vraiment plus piser maintenant.

----------


## TheRanalloN

Hello !
Et oui c'est à mon tour de chouiner pour un changement de pseudo...
Pourriez-vous remplacer RanalloN en TheRanalloN !
Merci

----------


## Norochj

> Hello !
> Et oui c'est à mon tour de chouiner pour un changement de pseudo...
> Pourriez-vous remplacer RanalloN en TheRanalloN !
> Merci


Si maintenant même les attachés de presse se mettent à demander un changement de pseudo....

----------


## Mapper

Coincoin, apparemment on peut demander à changer de pseudo ici. Donc j'aimerai changer le mien en "Mapper" tout simplement, mon pseudo actuel ayant bien vécu après plus de 15 ans  ::): 

Normalement le pseudo est disponible, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver un membre l'utilisant. S'il ne l'est pas, tant pis, ne changez rien.

Merci d'avance!

----------


## GrosDudule

> Coincoin, apparemment on peut demander à changer de pseudo ici. Donc j'aimerai changer le mien en "Mapper" tout simplement, mon pseudo actuel ayant bien vécu après plus de 15 ans 
> 
> Normalement le pseudo est disponible, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver un membre l'utilisant. S'il ne l'est pas, tant pis, ne changez rien.
> 
> Merci d'avance!


Merci d'attendre 15 années supplémentaires comme les autres  ::ninja::

----------


## MonsieurMou

> Bonjour,
> je relance la machine... 
> je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo de leon92100 à Monsieur Mou. 
> Merci d'avance !


Hello, 
comme ça semble revivre par ici, j'en profite pour resposter ma demande  :;): 
Merci bien !

----------


## Autiste Redding

Hey, moi aussi je m'inscris.
Si Sir Wobak voulait bien modifier mon pseudo :
lucky one -> Autiste Redding
Je lui en serai grâce éternellement  ::): 
NB : ne me demandez pas pourquoi ce choix, je ne le sais pas moi-même..

NB 2 : tentons un vieux truc Indien :
Wobak
Wobak
Wobak

----------


## Wobak

> Hello, 
> comme ça semble revivre par ici, j'en profite pour resposter ma demande 
> Merci bien !


Y'a déjà un Monsieur Mou sur le forum, et il n'a pas laissé de bons souvenirs, donc on va considérer que c'était pas toi et tu vas garder ton pseudo actuel  ::): 




> Hello !
> Et oui c'est à mon tour de chouiner pour un changement de pseudo...
> Pourriez-vous remplacer RanalloN en TheRanalloN !
> Merci





> Coincoin, apparemment on peut demander à changer de pseudo ici. Donc j'aimerai changer le mien en "Mapper" tout simplement, mon pseudo actuel ayant bien vécu après plus de 15 ans 
> 
> Normalement le pseudo est disponible, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver un membre l'utilisant. S'il ne l'est pas, tant pis, ne changez rien.
> 
> Merci d'avance!







> Hey, moi aussi je m'inscris.
> Si Sir Wobak voulait bien modifier mon pseudo :
> lucky one -> Autiste Redding
> Je lui en serai grâce éternellement 
> NB : ne me demandez pas pourquoi ce choix, je ne le sais pas moi-même..
> 
> NB 2 : tentons un vieux truc Indien :
> Wobak
> Wobak
> Wobak


Done.

----------


## Autiste Redding

> Done.


Oh.... merci  :Mellow2:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Purée je me demandais qui tu étais  :tired: .

----------


## Autiste Redding

> Purée je me demandais qui tu étais .


 :Langue3:

----------


## Mapper

Merci beaucoup!  :;):

----------


## Baynie

Coin,

J'en ai marre de mon pseudo tout pourri avec ses underscore à la con. Je voudrais partir sur de nouvelles bases:

Baynie

Merci

----------


## MonsieurMou

> Y'a déjà un Monsieur Mou sur le forum, et il n'a pas laissé de bons souvenirs, donc on va considérer que c'était pas toi et tu vas garder ton pseudo actuel


Nop c'est pas moi. Fais suer ça !
Merci quand même  :;):

----------


## Wobak

> Nop c'est pas moi. Fais suer ça !
> Merci quand même


Si tu veux on peut viser un MonsieurMou tout collé à la place ?

----------


## MonsieurMou

> Si tu veux on peut viser un MonsieurMou tout collé à la place ?


Carrément, ça me va bien !
 ::): 

edit du lendemain :
Superbe !
Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Baynie

Désolé d'insister, je voudrais changer mon pseudo en

Baynie

Après si c'est pas possible faut juste me le dire et j'arrêterais de demander.

----------


## Wobak

> Désolé d'insister, je voudrais changer mon pseudo en
> 
> Baynie
> 
> Après si c'est pas possible faut juste me le dire et j'arrêterais de demander.


Done  ::):

----------


## Baynie

> Done


Merci  :Mellow2:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Merci


C'était quoi ton pseudo avant, déjà ?

Perso, je suis pas méga fan des changements de pseudos sur le forum. C'est le seul truc qui permet de fixer, un peu, l'identité de tel ou tel Canard.

----------


## Flad

> C'était quoi ton pseudo avant, déjà ?
> 
> Perso, je suis pas méga fan des changements de pseudos sur le forum. C'est le seul truc qui permet de fixer, un peu, l'identité de tel ou tel Canard.


Si tu regardes la quote de Wobak, tu verras que c'était Jon_snowwo-o  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

Ah oui. Pas vu.

----------


## Bah

Faudrait presque un rappel de l'ancien pseudo en sous titre pendant un moment.

----------


## Funambille

Salut,
ça fait des années que je me traine un pseudo où il me manque une lettre, je tente.

Pourrais-je m'appeler Funambille :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey: ?

A +

----------


## Harlockin

Salut, ce serait possible de changer mon pseudo en Harlockin

Merci  ::):

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Le champion de l'amour ?

----------


## Harlockin

Merci pour la modification  ::):

----------


## Funambille

Oui!!!!! merci ça fait plaisir!

----------


## Paltorn

Salut, 

Je voudrais changer mon pseudo en Paltorn histoire d'avoir le même que sur Discord.

Merci !

----------


## Mithiriath

Yop,

J'aimerais aussi changer de pseudo stp pour mettre "Mithiriath" à la place. 

Merci camarade.

----------


## Lang0chat

Coucou !

Pourrais je me travestir en Langochat ?

Merci d'avance <3

----------


## Anonyme220825

Bonjour !

Je souhaiterais changer mon pseudo en :

Yarol Confetti 

Serait-ce possible ?

Bien à vous et merci d'avance !

----------


## BlueSun

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai changer mon pseudonyme pour le suivant: BlueSun

Merci d'avance!  :;):

----------


## Bix

Wow wow wow ! Y'a eu du mouvement ! Je retente ma chance !




> Bonjoir! Si possible, dans un souci d’harmonisation de mes co..
> 
> Bon ok j'en ai juste marre de ces anglophobes qui m'appellent "Réale".
> Du coup, je veux bien passer de *TheRealBix* à *Bix* tout court :D

----------


## LeLiquid

> Faudrait presque un rappel de l'ancien pseudo en sous titre pendant un moment.


Clairement !

----------


## Gino

Bonjour!
Lors de la création, ce fourbe de forum ne m'autorisait pas le simple "Gino" (en toutes lettres). Serait-ce possible de le lui forcer?
Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Robix66

Parce qu'il y a déjà un Gino.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ca me paraissait tellement évident, que je voulais lui répondre la même chose... 
Sauf que ça n'apparait pas être le cas : https://forum.canardpc.com/memberlis...username&ltr=G

----------


## Robix66

Alors je sais pas, mais dans la recherche du forum, si dans le champ "identifiant" on tape "gino", il propose "Gino" (entre autres).

----------


## Gino

J'avais eu le coup sur d'autres forums et si je me souviens bien, le nom était bloqué comme pour censurer ou éviter un nom de bot... Certes je joue sûrement comme un bot mais je suis un être humain!

----------


## Flad

> J'avais eu le coup sur d'autres forums et si je me souviens bien, le nom était bloqué comme pour censurer ou éviter un nom de bot... Certes je joue sûrement comme un bot mais je suis un être humain!


Typiquement ce que dirait un bot  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Larry Coche

Un repliquant n'aurais pas mieux dit.

----------


## znokiss

> Un repliquant n'aurais pas mieux ditrépliqué.


Tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Jokletox

Peut-on changer mon pseudo en Jokletox ? A l'époque je l'ai écris sans majuscule et ça fait 12 ans que ça m'angoisse...

----------


## Le Sanglier

Puis-je avoir mon pseudo changer en "Le Sanglier" ? 

Merci d'avance

----------


## poseidon8500

> Puis-je avoir mon pseudo changer en "Le Sanglier" ? 
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> http://rs686.pbsrc.com/albums/vv226/...berts.gif~c200


Les enfants à table !  ::ninja:: 





 ::ninja::

----------


## BisonRavi

On m’a conseillé de squatter chez vous ma demande de changement de pseudo, et j’espère que j’ai bien compris.
Voilà ! changement radical de pseudo. L’actuel : « house3d » pour « BisonRavi ».

Les raisons ? 
Pour qu’il n’y est plus confusion avec un certain logiciel 3d qui porte mon pseudo  :;): .

Merci l’admin.

----------


## Lang0chat

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est mort pour devenir *Langochat* ?  :Emo: 

Quel admin/modo faut-il soudoyer ?  :Emo: ²

----------


## Jarec

Hello ! 
Il y aurait moyen de changer mon pseudo en Jarec ? 
Merci d'avance !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Je transmets une demande pour un ami.




> Je vais demander de changer mon pseudo en Dr. Niglo d'ailleurs. Ou Docteur Niglo Gitan.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Nostiss

Hello je demande simplement de passer Nostiss en Nos !

Merci

----------


## Sapro

> Hello je demande simplement de passer Nostiss en Nos !
> 
> Merci


Non.
Merci de lui mettre Numérobis à la place.

----------


## WeeSKee

Bonjour, je souhaiterai changer de pseudo

UStalkingToMe? en WeeSKee

Merci !

----------


## DaftPounky

Ca sert à quelque chose de quemander son changement de pseudo ? Ou c'est juste pour donner de l'espoir?  ::'(: 

Je voudrais changer en DaftPounky pour être raccord avec d'autre forum. 

Merci  ::happy2::

----------


## Wobak

Octobre > DaftPounky 
UStalkingToMe? > WeeSKee
Nostiss > Nos => pas possible y'a déjà un Nos
Bisounours > Jarec 
House3D > BisonRavi 
Pataya > Le Sanglier
jokletox > Jokletox
Gin0 > Gino

----------


## Jokletox

Merci  :Prey:

----------


## Sapro

> Nostiss > Nos => pas possible y'a déjà un Nos


 :haha:  NosTISS

----------


## Taro

Wobak, notre sauveur a tous  :Mellow2: 
J'avais fait la demande il y a... pfiou... me souviens plus, alors je retente ma chance maintenant qu'un dieu est descendu parmi les canards !
 ::P: 


Ce serait pour ce changement :
_taronyu26_ -> *Taro*


C'est quand même plus sympa quand c'est plus court.  :Cigare: 

That's what sh... euh wait.
 ::O:

----------


## Wobak

Done.

----------


## Flad

> Wobak, notre sauveur a tous 
> J'avais fait la demande il y a... pfiou... me souviens plus, alors je retente ma chance maintenant qu'un dieu est descendu parmi les canards !
> 
> 
> 
> Ce serait pour ce changement :
> _taronyu26_ -> *Taro*
> 
> 
> ...


Vous êtes devenu, sir, concis !

----------


## Taro

> Done.


Merci  :Mellow2:  j'en faisais des rêves mouillés depuis si longtemps  :Mellow2: 

Wobak président !
En plus ça mettra ptet fin aux grèves des transports avec un peu de chance !
 ::P: 




> Vous êtes devenu, sir, concis !


Et ça n'a même pas été douloureux  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> Merci  j'en faisais des rêves mouillés depuis si longtemps 
> 
> Wobak président !
> En plus ça mettra ptet fin aux grèves des transports avec un peu de chance !


Wobak s'occupe de beaucoup de choses, mais pas sûr qu'il soit en charge de la réforme des retraites  ::ninja:: 

Il est déjà bien occupé avec du vomi et de la diarrhée, sans même parler de ses enfants malades  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Peut-être, mais je sens que la Force est puissante en lui. Il pourrait nous détruire !  :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

Wobak Delevoye ?  ::o:

----------


## Nicetios

Et le changement de pseudo de Flad en Gros Niglo, c'est toujours pas fait !  :Tap:

----------


## Flad

> Et le changement de pseudo de Flad en Gros Niglo, c'est toujours pas fait !


Deal si ton pseudo devient Bogdanoff3

----------


## Nicetios

Note qu'en sous titre ça doit passer .... "Docteur" Bogdanoff #3

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et le changement de pseudo de Flad en Gros Niglo, c'est toujours pas fait !


On devait pas l'appeler "Bite" ?  ::blink::

----------


## GrosDudule

Je demande le changement de GrosDudule en Taronyu26.

Merci Wobak, c'est pour une étude de Francky  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Dis donc, t'essaierais pas de faire de l'usurpation d'ex-identité ?  :tired:

----------


## GrosDudule

J'me disais juste qu'il y avait un fort potentiel  ::P:

----------


## amiral_slip

coin, j'aimerais changer de pseudo, pour "amiral_slip"

c'est pas une vanne. Clezut est un mot de mon petit laché en inscription, et je me sens aujourd'hui plus slip que caneton. Et le slip, tous les canards en ont besoin.

et c'est plus gradé que cpt prout, bien plus bas dans la legislation. je changerais mon avatar par un slip glorieux si ca se fait.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ah, tant que je suis là, et très sérieusement : à l'occase,  un petit changement en *Franky Mikey* serait très apprécié. Merci beaucoup (ainsi que de ne pas rajouter de "c" au milieu comme la moitié des canards).  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Ah, tant que je suis là, et très sérieusement : à l'occase,  un petit changement en *Frank Mikael* serait très apprécié. Merci beaucoup


 ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu veux une chanson ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Tu veux une chanson ?


Une fugue peut être ?  :^_^:

----------


## Taro

> J'me disais juste qu'il y avait un fort potentiel


Développe, développe  :tired:  qu'est-ce que t'as encore comme vilaines idées derrière la tête ?  :tired: 

'Faut que je le surveille, ce coquinou  ::(:

----------


## Autiste Redding

> coin, j'aimerais changer de pseudo, pour "amiral_slip"
> 
> c'est pas une vanne. Clezut est un mot de mon petit laché en inscription, et je me sens aujourd'hui plus slip que caneton. Et le slip, tous les canards en ont besoin.
> 
> et c'est plus gradé que cpt prout, bien plus bas dans la legislation. je changerais mon avatar par un slip glorieux si ca se fait.

----------


## Lang0chat

Faites la queue §§§  :Vibre:

----------


## DaftPounky

Wah merci, je n'en crois pas mes yeux. Merci Wobak  ::cry::

----------


## Gino

> Gin0 > Gino


Merci!

----------


## Hurtplug

Hello, Pour être raccord avec mumble je voudrais changer mon pseudo pour Hurtplug.

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'en profite pour un petit rappel.  :;): 




> Ah, tant que je suis là, et très sérieusement : à l'occase,  un petit changement en *Franky Mikey* serait très apprécié. Merci beaucoup (ainsi que de ne pas rajouter de "c" au milieu comme la moitié des canards).

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'en profite pour un petit rappel.


J'en profite pour proposer un Francky  Vincent, bien plus rigolol.

----------


## Shep1

> J'en profite pour proposer un Francky  Vincent, bien plus rigolol.


Aime Rique ?

----------


## GrosDudule

> Aime Rique ?


Aime Rique, sois sans quinze !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Aime Rique ?





> Aime Rique, sois sans quinze !


Ha... (3 secondes)... Ha... (3 secondes)... Ha (avec une voix d'outre tombe).







 ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'en profite pour proposer un Francky  Vincent, bien plus rigolol.


Tu veux mon zizi ?  :tired:

----------


## Mithiriath

Salutation,

Pourriez-vous changer mon pseudo "TheBlackPearl" en "Mithiriath" svp ? Histoire d'avoir le même que sur Mumble/Discord/Steam.  :Mellow2: 

Merci

----------


## Wobak

> Hello, Pour être raccord avec mumble je voudrais changer mon pseudo pour Hurtplug.





> J'en profite pour un petit rappel.





> Salutation,
> 
> Pourriez-vous changer mon pseudo "TheBlackPearl" en "Mithiriath" svp ? Histoire d'avoir le même que sur Mumble/Discord/Steam. 
> 
> Merci





> coin, j'aimerais changer de pseudo, pour "amiral_slip"
> 
> c'est pas une vanne. Clezut est un mot de mon petit laché en inscription, et je me sens aujourd'hui plus slip que caneton. Et le slip, tous les canards en ont besoin.
> 
> et c'est plus gradé que cpt prout, bien plus bas dans la legislation. je changerais mon avatar par un slip glorieux si ca se fait.


Done  ::):

----------


## Hurtplug

:Prey:  Merci Wobak !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Done

----------


## Calys

> 


ftfy

----------


## azruqh

> ftfy


 :^_^:

----------


## amiral_slip



----------


## Anonyme221030

Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Hely s'il vous plait?

Avec mon pseudo actuel y a toujours une confusion entre la position du I et du Y, là ça devrait résoudre le problème  ::P:

----------


## Arthropode

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de me rajouter une majuscule ? Arthropode, c'est mieux que arthropode.

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de me rajouter une majuscule ? Arthropode, c'est mieux que arthropode.


Je ne trouve pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## jerome35

Bonjour,

J'aimerais aussi changer de pseudo svp

De heraultj à jerome35

Merci d'avance.

----------


## GrosDudule

T'as déménagé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mithiriath

> Done


Merci m'sieur !  ::love::

----------


## Wobak

> Wow wow wow ! Y'a eu du mouvement ! Je retente ma chance !





> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai changer mon pseudonyme pour le suivant: BlueSun
> 
> Merci d'avance!





> Bonjour !
> 
> Je souhaiterais changer mon pseudo en :
> 
> Yarol Confetti 
> 
> Serait-ce possible ?
> 
> Bien à vous et merci d'avance !





> Coucou !
> 
> Pourrais je me travestir en Langochat ?
> 
> Merci d'avance <3





> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais aussi changer de pseudo svp
> 
> De heraultj à jerome35
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Done

----------


## Wobak

> Est-ce qu'il serait possible de me rajouter une majuscule ? Arthropode, c'est mieux que arthropode.


Done 




> Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Hely s'il vous plait?
> 
> Avec mon pseudo actuel y a toujours une confusion entre la position du I et du Y, là ça devrait résoudre le problème


Nope, y'a déjà un Hely avec une last activity de moins d'un an.

----------


## Lang0chat

Merci  :Emo:

----------


## Paltorn

Tu m'as oublié Wobak  :Emo: 

Gnorek -> Paltorn

----------


## Ruvon

> Tu m'as oublié Wobak 
> 
> Gnorek -> Paltorn


Paltorine, soyons précis  :X1:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Il t'a ignorek ?  ::trollface::

----------


## jerome35

Merci  :;):

----------


## Kehnte

Bonjour Wobak,

Possible de passer mon pseudo de QuentHolmes à Kehnte ?

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Silenius

Oh je ne connaissais point ce thread. Si c'est gentiment possible de passer mon pseudo de Canaan en Silenius je suis preneur.

Merci ! :;):

----------


## Don Peperino

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo en : Don Peperino
S'il vous plait, fait un peu trop japloveur celui-ci.  ::ninja:: 

Merci !  ::):

----------


## BlueSun

Merci @Wobak

----------


## Baptastro

Bonjour,

Pourrais-je changer de pseudo pour Baptastro ? Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour Wobak,
> 
> Possible de passer mon pseudo de QuentHolmes à Kehnte ?
> 
> Merci bien





> Oh je ne connaissais point ce thread. Si c'est gentiment possible de passer mon pseudo de Canaan en Silenius je suis preneur.
> 
> Merci !





> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo en : Don Peperino
> S'il vous plait, fait un peu trop japloveur celui-ci. 
> 
> Merci !





> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourrais-je changer de pseudo pour Baptastro ? Merci d'avance


Done.

----------


## Baptastro

Merci!  :;):

----------


## Kehnte

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Don Peperino

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Mr T

Ah ben tiens je savais pas que c'était possible. 

Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo (vieux de 10 ans déjà) en Mr T ou MonsieurT si trop court pour coller à celui que j'ai sur Mumble et en jeu, et arrêter de semer la confusion  ::P:

----------


## Puck

C'est encore possible de demander un changement de pseudo ?
Comme j'utilise rarement le forum et que j'ai une mémoire de vieux, j'ai parfois du mal à retrouver ce pseudo (dont je me demande d'où qu'il sort d'ailleurs, c'était pas les pseudo forcés du compte d'abonnement ça ?).

Donc si c'est possible : Puck
Si c'est pris : PuckOph

Si le premier et pris et le second trop ordurier... tant pis, je vois pas d'autre truc que j'ai une chance de retenir.

----------


## La Marmotta

Coin-coin,

Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour : *La Marmotta* s'il vous plait ? Je me disais qu'il serait temps de me débarrasser de ce pseudo de weeb que je me traîne depuis plus de 15 ans, et d'être raccord avec les autres plateformes de gamerzzz que j'utilise (mon équipage de Sea of Thieves ne me reconnait même pas  ::'(:  )

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Papa Rhino

Salut les pépères, salut les mémères, 

Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Papa Rhino ?
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Wobak

> Ah ben tiens je savais pas que c'était possible. 
> 
> Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo (vieux de 10 ans déjà) en Mr T ou MonsieurT si trop court pour coller à celui que j'ai sur Mumble et en jeu, et arrêter de semer la confusion





> C'est encore possible de demander un changement de pseudo ?
> Comme j'utilise rarement le forum et que j'ai une mémoire de vieux, j'ai parfois du mal à retrouver ce pseudo (dont je me demande d'où qu'il sort d'ailleurs, c'était pas les pseudo forcés du compte d'abonnement ça ?).
> 
> Donc si c'est possible : Puck
> Si c'est pris : PuckOph
> 
> Si le premier et pris et le second trop ordurier... tant pis, je vois pas d'autre truc que j'ai une chance de retenir.





> Coin-coin,
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour : *La Marmotta* s'il vous plait ? Je me disais qu'il serait temps de me débarrasser de ce pseudo de weeb que je me traîne depuis plus de 15 ans, et d'être raccord avec les autres plateformes de gamerzzz que j'utilise (mon équipage de Sea of Thieves ne me reconnait même pas  )
> 
> Merci beaucoup !





> Salut les pépères, salut les mémères, 
> 
> Serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo en Papa Rhino ?
> Merci beaucoup.


Done

----------


## Puck

Un grand merci, un "coeuraveclesdoigts".

----------


## La Marmotta

Merci beaucoup Wobak !  ::love::

----------


## Mr T

> Done


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Papa Rhino

Merci @wobak !

----------


## Marmottas

> Coin-coin,
> 
> Est-il possible de changer mon pseudo pour : *La Marmotta* s'il vous plait ? Je me disais qu'il serait temps de me débarrasser de ce pseudo de weeb que je me traîne depuis plus de 15 ans, et d'être raccord avec les autres plateformes de gamerzzz que j'utilise (mon équipage de Sea of Thieves ne me reconnait même pas  )
> 
> Merci beaucoup !


Il va finir par y avoir trop de rongeurs ici... :-p

----------


## La Marmotta

> Il va finir par y avoir trop de rongeurs ici... :-p


Aha j'étais sûr que t'allais rappliquer. L'esprit de meute sûrement (ça vit en meute les marmottes ?)

----------


## Shep1

> Aha j'étais sûr que t'allais rappliquer. L'esprit de meute sûrement (ça vit en meute les marmottes ?)


En couple et pour la vie. C'est un des animaux fidèle à son partenaire il me semble.

Féloche à vous deux du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

Non non ça ce n'est pas possible, Marmottas entretient déjà une relation intime avec Elftor.

----------


## Marmottas

> Non non ça ce n'est pas possible, Marmottas entretient déjà une relation intime avec Elftor.


Bah oui, c'est mon petit cône d'amour... ::love::

----------


## BaDy

Bonjour,

C'est ici qu'on peut demander de changer de pseudo ?

----------


## Logan

Non, c'est à coté

----------


## misterbobsan

Bonjour,

J'aimerais changer mon pseudo en misterbobsan.

Merci d'avance.  :;):

----------


## BaDy

Moi en BaDy

Merci.

----------


## BorisDeviant

Pour pouvoir accorder mon pseudo CPC et mon compte Xbox live si un admin passe dans le coin je veux bien être rebaptisé *BorisDeviant*

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais changer mon pseudo en misterbobsan.
> 
> Merci d'avance.







> Pour pouvoir accorder mon pseudo CPC et mon compte Xbox live si un admin passe dans le coin je veux bien être rebaptisé *BorisDeviant*





> Moi en BaDy
> 
> Merci.


Done

----------


## Lenore

Bonjour, afin d’uniformiser un peu tous mes comptes, je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo en Lenore.
Merci !

----------


## madgic

Hello,

Est ce que je pourrais me renommer en madgic, vu que c'est plus court et que tout le monde m'appelle comme ça y compris moi même ?

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour, afin d’uniformiser un peu tous mes comptes, je souhaiterai changer mon pseudo en Lenore.
> Merci !





> Hello,
> 
> Est ce que je pourrais me renommer en madgic, vu que c'est plus court et que tout le monde m'appelle comme ça y compris moi même ?


Done.

----------


## Porca Petan

Bonjour,

J'aimerais que mon pseudo soit modifié en Porca Petan.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Porca Petan

Bonjour,

Si ma précédente demande n'est pas réalisable, est-il possible, alors, d'utiliser le pseudo "Lou Can" ?

Merci !

----------


## Wobak

J'attends juste d'avoir quelques demandes pour éviter d'ouvrir l'interface de gestion pour une seule personne à la fois.

----------


## Porca Petan

Pas de problème !  :;):

----------


## seykiya

Bonjour, c'est ici le bistrot du coin ? (et accessoirement pour changer de pseudo, je suis nouveau dans ce bled)

----------


## Porca Petan

Oui c'est ici il suffit de t'inspirer des messages précédents pour voir comment éditer une demande  :;):

----------


## znokiss

1er message pour poster une demande de pseudo.. A ce moment-là, ça valait presque le coup de créer un autre compte.

----------


## azruqh

> 1er message pour poster une demande de pseudo.. A ce moment-là, ça valait presque le coup de créer un autre compte.


Quoi, seykiya là ?! T'eux t'batt' ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bonsoir!

Comme ça complique la vie des gens ("avec ou sans espace?", "pourquoi es-tu joyeux?"...), j'aimerais changer mon pseudo "*Poussin Joyeux*" en "*Poussin*".
Et si pas possible car "poussin" déjà pris, je tenterais le "*Poussinet*".
Et si toujours pas possible, je réfléchirai à autre chose.

Merci beaucoup!  ::): 

Edit: j'ai changé d'avis.

----------


## Bah

Nooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!

T'es poussin joyeux, pas poussin tout court  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Nooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!
> 
> T'es poussin joyeux, pas poussin tout court


 ::'(:  il le faut!

----------


## Bah

C'est dur de te voir grandir et quitter le nid  :Emo:

----------


## Sapro

Non mais y'a déjà un Poussin arrêtez le drama.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Nooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!
> 
> T'es poussin joyeux, pas poussin tout court


Poussin Tout Court, pas sûr que ça lui plaise davantage.  :tired:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Non mais y'a déjà un Poussin arrêtez le drama.


Ah !
Il n'y a pas déjà un "poussinet" j'espère !  ::P:

----------


## SilverPig

edit: j'ai changé d'avis  ::P:

----------


## azruqh

> Coucou, serait-il possible de changer mon pseudo de SilverPig à Gristard s'il-vous-plait?


 :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

En fait, ici c'est le topic où se rencontrent des gens qui essaient de changer de pseudos et ceux qui veulent les dissuader?  ::):

----------


## Sapro

Bah tu sais l'habitude, l'attachement, tout ça quoi  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Bah tu sais l'habitude, l'attachement, tout ça quoi


Oui je comprends...

C'est pas facile aussi pour nous qui venons ici pour changer de pseudo. C'est déjà une démarche rude à faire alors si en plus on essaie de nous en dissuader en chemin...  :Emo:

----------


## Sapro

Je comprends ce courage, je suis moi-même passé par ce processus.
Mais comprends que c'est un choix irréversible. C'est un changement irréversible sans retour en arrière.
Et merde quoi, "Poussin Joyeux' ça claque.  :Emo: 
Je lance le #jesuispoussinjoyeux

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je comprends ce courage, je suis moi-même passé par ce processus.
> Mais comprends que c'est un choix irréversible. C'est un changement irréversible sans retour en arrière.
> Et merde quoi, "Poussin Joyeux' ça claque. 
> Je lance le #jesuispoussinjoyeux


 ::P:

----------


## Shurin

Le plus relou c'est le changement d'avatar, il faudrait demander l'autorisation avant.

----------


## azruqh

> Le plus relou c'est le changement d'avatar, il faudrait demander l'autorisation avant.


D'ailleurs, je propose que Poussin Joyeux et SilverPig changent d'avatar en même temps que de pseudo, histoire de rendre moins difficile notre deuil.

----------


## Ruvon

Et de signature, sinon on pourra toujours reconnaitre SilverPig.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

J'ai une idée pour que personne ne souffre.
SilverPig et Poussin Joyeux échangent leurs pseudos respectifs et leurs avatars.
Ils sont ainsi contents de changer de pseudo mais nous on gardera les deux et ça passera inaperçu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Édit : er de signature, bien vu Ruvon  :;):

----------


## SilverPig

J'avais pas pensé à la signature  ::ninja::  C'est con je consens seulement depuis peu à l'arborer fièrement  ::P:

----------


## SilverPig

J'ai édité mon post, ça fait 10 ans que j'ai ce pseudo et il m'accompagne pour le pire et maintenant le meilleur alors je ne vais finalement pas en changer  ::P:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> J'ai édité mon post, ça fait 10 ans que j'ai ce pseudo et il m'accompagne pour le pire et maintenant le meilleur alors je ne vais finalement pas en changer


Ouf, je ne vais pas finir en "Cochon Joyeux" alors (avec le mix des pseudos)  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Poussin d'Argent  :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

Alors que "Poussin doux" ce serait tellement fat !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Poussin Soyeux  :Mellow2:

----------


## Bah

Joyeux Lapin Soyeux !

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bah tu sais l'habitude, l'attachement, tout ça quoi


Et tous ces changements, ça profite à qui en fin de compte ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Poussin d'Argent


Silver Joyeux ça envoie grave sa maman.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Poussin Soyeux

----------


## Robix66

Coussin Pouilleux.

----------


## znokiss

Joli  ::o:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Joli


Not!

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais svp changer mon pseudo en : *Ruben Rybnik* (ou Ruben_Rybnik ou encore RubenRybnik)   merci  ::):

----------


## Bah

Tu veux pas plutôt Arleseiz ?

----------


## znokiss

Joli  ::):

----------


## Meca

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais svp changer mon pseudo en : *Ruben Rybnik* (ou Ruben_Rybnik ou encore RubenRybnik)   merci


Un homme qui veut fuir son passé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Le temps a fait son oeuvre et j'ai changé d'avis. Plus de demande de changement de pseudo pour moi.  :;): 
(j'ai donc modifié mon message initial dans la page d'avant).

----------


## Sapro

On a surtout gagné  :Cigare: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Le temps a fait son oeuvre et j'ai changé d'avis. Plus de demande de changement de pseudo pour moi. 
> (j'ai donc modifié mon message initial dans la page d'avant).


 :Mellow2:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Oui je suis trop influençable...

----------


## Haelnak

Yop, j'aimerais changer la casse de mon pseudo pour *Nakazz*.

Merci d'avance !  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Enfin  ::lol::

----------


## Sapro

Tout ca a cause de Catherine...

----------


## Haelnak

> Enfin


 :tired:  




> Tout ca a cause de Catherine...


 :tired: ²

----------


## Haelnak

> Yop, j'aimerais changer la casse de mon pseudo pour *Nakazz*.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Vu que j'ai ninja-edit mon post hier, je me permets de me citer au cas où le Grand Gestionnaire des Pseudos n'aurait pas vu la modification de mon message.  ::):

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais svp changer mon pseudo en : *Ruben Rybnik* (ou Ruben_Rybnik ou encore RubenRybnik)   merci


et moi je me permets d'up , pour ne pas sombrer dans les tréfonds  :^_^:

----------


## noscik

Salut, j'aimerais moi aussi changer mon pseudo, pour *noscik*. Merci beaucoup  ::love::

----------


## Eloween

Eloween Pour Lordarius
Merci

----------


## egonovem

Bonjour, possibilité de passer de rgonovem à egonovem ? Merci !

----------


## Porca Petan

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais que mon pseudo soit modifié en Porca Petan.
> 
> Merci


Je remonte ma demande qui pourrait être oubliée lors de la prochaine session de modif du fait de son ancienneté.  ::):

----------


## CasseThor

Bonjour les gens, 
j'aimerais changer mon pseudo par "CasseThor" si possible, car je jouais avec les copains sur GTAV et sur le forum personne me connaissait  ::ninja:: 

Bisous et bonnes fêtes, on est pas des chiens quand même  :;):

----------


## Wobak

> et moi je me permets d'up , pour ne pas sombrer dans les tréfonds





> Salut, j'aimerais moi aussi changer mon pseudo, pour *noscik*. Merci beaucoup





> Bonjour, possibilité de passer de rgonovem à egonovem ? Merci !





> Je remonte ma demande qui pourrait être oubliée lors de la prochaine session de modif du fait de son ancienneté.





> Bonjour les gens, 
> j'aimerais changer mon pseudo par "CasseThor" si possible, car je jouais avec les copains sur GTAV et sur le forum personne me connaissait 
> 
> Bisous et bonnes fêtes, on est pas des chiens quand même





> Vu que j'ai ninja-edit mon post hier, je me permets de me citer au cas où le Grand Gestionnaire des Pseudos n'aurait pas vu la modification de mon message.



Done.




> Eloween Pour Lordarius
> Merci


Pas possible y'a déjà un Lordarius... et on dirait que c'est un compte à toi vu les mails.

----------


## Haelnak

> Done.


Merci !  ::):

----------


## azruqh

> Merci !


tOUT FOUT LE CAMP.

----------


## Porca Petan

Merci !

----------


## Haelnak

> tOUT FOUT LE CAMP.


On verra si j'arrive à m'y faire.  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

> On verra si j'arrive à m'y faire.


C'est naze, ignore list direct  :tired:

----------


## Ruben Rybnik

> Done.


Merci !  :;):

----------


## x-XMusashiX-x

Salut tout le monde s'il y avait possibilité de changer mon xXChrissss91Xx en x-XMusashiX-x ??? Histoire de coller avec mon changement Steam  ::rolleyes::  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

Hey,

Je souhaiterais remplacer *Nakazz* par *nAKAZZ* (et donc revenir à l'état initial de mon pseudo). 





> Yop, j'aimerais changer la casse de mon pseudo pour *Nakazz*.
> 
> Merci d'avance !





> On verra si j'arrive à m'y faire.


Résultat : Non.


Désolé pour le côté girouette, et merci !

----------


## znokiss

::lol:: 

(moi aussi je préfère nAKAZZ !)

----------


## Sapro

Mouais...

----------


## Praetor

> Hey,
> 
> Je souhaiterais remplacer *Nakazz* par *nAKAZZ* (et donc revenir à l'état initial de mon pseudo). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Résultat : Non.
> 
> ...


Tu vas te retrouver avec NaKaZz et t'auras l'air fin.

----------


## Logan

T'aura surtout l'air nAZZ... heu.. nazz.. merde, je sais plus !  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est un retour à nAKAZZ... départ. Badam Tchiiiii.

 :Drum:

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est naze, ignore list direct





> Mouais...


Faut savoir jeune homme.  ::siffle::  





> (moi aussi je préfère nAKAZZ !)


 ::): 




> Tu vas te retrouver avec NaKaZz et t'auras l'air fin.


 :tired: 




> T'aura surtout l'air nAZZ... heu.. nazz.. merde, je sais plus !


 :tired: ²




> C'est un retour à nAKAZZ... départ. Badam Tchiiiii.


 :tired: ³

Bande de petits chenapans !  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Hey,
> 
> Je souhaiterais remplacer *Nakazz* par *nAKAZZ* (et donc revenir à l'état initial de mon pseudo). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Résultat : Non.
> 
> ...


Je n'aime pas trop l'idée de relancer mais je pense qu'on m'a oublié.  ::unsure::

----------


## Sapro

T'es qui ?

----------


## Wobak

> Je n'aime pas trop l'idée de relancer mais je pense qu'on m'a oublié.


Non je ne t'ai pas oublié, mais comme c'est pas la foire à la saucisse par ici, tu attendras que y'ait d'autres candidats pour passer dans la prochaine vague  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Non je ne t'ai pas oublié, mais comme c'est pas la foire à la saucisse par ici, tu attendras que y'ait d'autres candidats pour passer dans la prochaine vague


J'avoue que c'est le calme plat ici, j'ai mal choisi mon timing. 
Et donc pas de souci, tant que c'est pris en compte, ça me va, même si ce n'est pas pour demain.

----------


## Yves Signal

Bonjour les gentils modos.

Ayant depuis moults années sorti la tête de la puberté j'aimerais me débarrasser de mon pseudal fort gonadé pour une renaissance éclatante plus en phase avec moi-même.
Un pseudo simple et efficace, ancré dans la culture vidéoludique qui nous rassemble ici.
Ce pseudo c'est un hommage à la série Street of Rage : *Yves Signal*.

Mais oui vous savez, ces trashmobs punk à chiens que vous rencontrez dès le début du jeu (Y.Signal).

Bref marre de Couyu (que j'ai déjà chassé partout ailleurs).
Pour ne pas perdre mes petites et petits camarades, je ferait un rappel en signature le temps qu'il faudra (beaucoup trop de feedbacks ventes pour faire n'importe quoi).

Merci Wobak, plein de bisous à distance républicaine.

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour les gentils modos.
> 
> Ayant depuis moults années sorti la tête de la puberté j'aimerais me débarrasser de mon pseudal fort gonadé pour une renaissance éclatante plus en phase avec moi-même.
> Un pseudo simple et efficace, ancré dans la culture vidéoludique qui nous rassemble ici.
> Ce pseudo c'est un hommage à la série Street of Rage : *Yves Signal*.
> 
> Mais oui vous savez, ces trashmobs punk à chiens que vous rencontrez dès le début du jeu (Y.Signal).
> 
> Bref marre de Couyu (que j'ai déjà chassé partout ailleurs).
> ...


Tu mélanges ça avec une arme et tu pouvais choisir "Batte Signal", ça aurait de la gueule ça.
 ::ninja::

----------


## ToneLune

Salut !

Ce forum, c'est sûrement celui que je consulte le plus encore aujourd'hui, et j'aime bien y participer de temps en temps parce que je vous aime fort les canards.

Seulement voilà, *SqueeZen*, ça date, et j'ai dû me résoudre à changer depuis qu'un certain vidéaste a grimper en notoriété.

Depuis plusieurs années, j'utilise donc *ToneLune* un peu partout sur Internet, et j'aimerais bien appliquer la modification ici aussi.

Merci !

----------


## Wobak

> Salut tout le monde s'il y avait possibilité de changer mon xXChrissss91Xx en x-XMusashiX-x ??? Histoire de coller avec mon changement Steam





> Hey,
> 
> Je souhaiterais remplacer *Nakazz* par *nAKAZZ* (et donc revenir à l'état initial de mon pseudo). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Résultat : Non.
> 
> ...





> Bonjour les gentils modos.
> 
> Ayant depuis moults années sorti la tête de la puberté j'aimerais me débarrasser de mon pseudal fort gonadé pour une renaissance éclatante plus en phase avec moi-même.
> Un pseudo simple et efficace, ancré dans la culture vidéoludique qui nous rassemble ici.
> Ce pseudo c'est un hommage à la série Street of Rage : *Yves Signal*.
> 
> Mais oui vous savez, ces trashmobs punk à chiens que vous rencontrez dès le début du jeu (Y.Signal).
> 
> Bref marre de Couyu (que j'ai déjà chassé partout ailleurs).
> ...





> Salut !
> 
> Ce forum, c'est sûrement celui que je consulte le plus encore aujourd'hui, et j'aime bien y participer de temps en temps parce que je vous aime fort les canards.
> 
> Seulement voilà, *SqueeZen*, ça date, et j'ai dû me résoudre à changer depuis qu'un certain vidéaste a grimper en notoriété.
> 
> Depuis plusieurs années, j'utilise donc *ToneLune* un peu partout sur Internet, et j'aimerais bien appliquer la modification ici aussi.
> 
> Merci !


Done.

----------


## youtani

Hello,

Serat-il possible de modifier mon pseudo hayatesan en youtani ?

Merci !

----------


## Haelnak

> Done.


Ah mais oui, me semblait bien qu'un truc avait changé. 
Merci !  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nakazz avait pourtant un côté plus.."cultivé"  :Indeed:

----------


## Haelnak

:Emo:

----------


## Vroom1985

Hello, j'aimerai modifier mon pseudo yunsung91 en Vroom1985
Veuillez agréer, Monsieur....

----------


## n00gat

Salut Wobak, après avoir écumé le discord, je reviens sur le forum. Est il possible de modifier mon pseudo en celui avec lequel je suis connu en communauté cpc, aka "n00gat" ? Par avance, merci ! Et si tu veux pas ou t'as la flemme, ben merci quand même d'avoir lu ce message trop long (d'ailleurs c'est vrai qu'il est long).

----------


## Wobak

> Hello,
> 
> Serat-il possible de modifier mon pseudo hayatesan en youtani ?
> 
> Merci !





> Hello, j'aimerai modifier mon pseudo yunsung91 en Vroom1985
> Veuillez agréer, Monsieur....





> Salut Wobak, après avoir écumé le discord, je reviens sur le forum. Est il possible de modifier mon pseudo en celui avec lequel je suis connu en communauté cpc, aka "n00gat" ? Par avance, merci ! Et si tu veux pas ou t'as la flemme, ben merci quand même d'avoir lu ce message trop long (d'ailleurs c'est vrai qu'il est long).


Done.

----------


## Abellas

Pourquoi changer de surnoms est si important..?

----------


## Luk

@Wobak : est-ce que tu pourrais changer mon pseudo en *leluk* s'il te plait ? (*Luk* serait encore mieux si possible, mais ça semble trop court)

----------


## Lobarythm

Hello ! 

Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en Lobarythm svp ? 

Merci !

----------


## GrosDudule

> Hello ! 
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en Lobarythm svp ? 
> 
> Merci !


Déconne pas ! Les mains en l'air !

On t'a reconnu Kuk !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Hello ! 
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en Lobarythm svp ? 
> 
> Merci !


Ah mais c'est toi Lobarythm ?!  ::w00t:: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Jul Marston

Salut, j'aime bien mon pseudo, serait-il possible de le garder s'il vous plaît ? D'avance merci

----------


## Lobarythm

> Déconne pas ! Les mains en l'air !
> 
> On t'a reconnu Kuk !





> Ah mais c'est toi Lobarythm ?!


Je suis planqué depuis le début  ::ninja::

----------


## Rajek

Bonjour les l'équipe CPC du forum

Pourriez-vous changer mon pseudo => Rajek qui est mon pseudo Discord & Twitch

Grand merci !

----------


## Calys

> Hello ! 
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en Lobarythm svp ? 
> 
> Merci !


Et sinon, ça te dirait pas de prendre un pseudo qui ne soit pas imprononçable, comme Loboratym ou Laboratym par exemple  ::ninja::

----------


## Headless

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais changer de pseudo pour :
Headless

S'il vous plait, merci  ::happy2::

----------


## Xapha

Bonjour,

Mon pseudo actuel commence à dater... et je souhaiterais uniformiser, notamment avec celui que j'utilise sur Discord. 

Serait-il possible de le changer pour : Xapha

Par avance merci !

----------


## Jérémie

Si l'on pouvait changer mon pseudo pour BlackyNoir

ça serait top moumoute poilue sous les bras. Merci !

----------


## Supergounou

En même temps quelle idée de choisir ton prénom comme pseudo  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> @Wobak : est-ce que tu pourrais changer mon pseudo en *leluk* s'il te plait ? (*Luk* serait encore mieux si possible, mais ça semble trop court)





> Hello ! 
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo en Lobarythm svp ? 
> 
> Merci !





> Bonjour les l'équipe CPC du forum
> 
> Pourriez-vous changer mon pseudo => Rajek qui est mon pseudo Discord & Twitch
> 
> Grand merci !





> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais changer de pseudo pour :
> Headless
> 
> S'il vous plait, merci





> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon pseudo actuel commence à dater... et je souhaiterais uniformiser, notamment avec celui que j'utilise sur Discord. 
> 
> Serait-il possible de le changer pour : Xapha
> 
> Par avance merci !


Done.




> Salut, j'aime bien mon pseudo, serait-il possible de le garder s'il vous plaît ? D'avance merci


Faut vraiment faire gaffe avec ce genre de demandes... y'a moyen que ça finisse mal pour toi  ::P:

----------


## MilouseVH

Salut l'équipe CPC,

j'aimerais moi aussi changer mon pseudo pour : MilouseVanHouten

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est pour faire de la concurrence à Monsieur Cacao ?  ::o:

----------


## MilouseVH

> C'est pour faire de la concurrence à Monsieur Cacao ?


Figure-toi qu'il a fallu que je passe devant une boîte de chocolat "Van Houten" au Leclerc pour comprendre pourquoi on me parle de cacao à chaque fois  ::): .
Van Houten, c'est le personnage au cheveux bleus dans les Simpson. Je l'ai pris en pseudo car j'aime bien ce personnage (et que j'ai aucune imagination).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci, je me coucherai moins bête.  ::):

----------


## Big Bear

Salut Wobak, pourriez-vous changer mon pseudo en Drax le harponneur sil-vous plaît ? 

Bonne journée.

----------


## Awake

Hello Wobak, est ce que tu pourrais changer mon pseudo vers *Awake* s'il te plaît ? Après 10 ans j'en ai mare d'avoir un pseudo imprononçable  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Hello Wobak, est ce que tu pourrais changer mon pseudo vers *Awake* s'il te plaît ? Après 10 ans j'en ai mare d'avoir un pseudo imprononçable


Fallait pas t'endormir sur ton clavier au moment de choisir  :tired:

----------


## Awake

> Fallait pas t'endormir sur ton clavier au moment de choisir


Le pire c'est qu'hijopr a une signification, mais elle est encore plus moisie que le pseudo lui même  ::|:

----------


## Zepolak

> Le pire c'est qu'hijopr a une signification, mais elle est encore plus moisie que le pseudo lui même


Sauf que maintenant on veut une explication de la signification !  :^_^:

----------


## Nielle

Bonjour,

si possible, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo de *Dreffan* pour *Nielle* que j'utilise partout !

Merci d'avance et Joyeux Noël

----------


## Jul Marston

On pourra dire que c'est ici qu'z'aviez Nielle

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> 
> si possible, j'aimerais changer mon pseudo de *Dreffan* pour *Nielle* que j'utilise partout !
> 
> Merci d'avance et Joyeux Noël


Joyeux Noel  ::):

----------


## Eskull885

Bonjour.

J'aimerais changer mon pseudo 3nky pour Eskull885.
Merci  :;):

----------


## Joolmax

Bonjour

J'aimerais faire table rase de mon passé de joueur de WoT et redevenir celui que je suis vraiment, un vieux lecteur de CPC, casual gamer amateur de bureaulogie.

Joolmax.

En vous remerciant

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour.
> 
> J'aimerais changer mon pseudo 3nky pour Eskull885.
> Merci





> Bonjour
> 
> J'aimerais faire table rase de mon passé de joueur de WoT et redevenir celui que je suis vraiment, un vieux lecteur de CPC, casual gamer amateur de bureaulogie.
> 
> Joolmax.
> 
> En vous remerciant


Done.

----------


## Eskull885

Merci

----------


## Joolmax

Merci !

----------


## Bengiz

Hello,

Afin d'homogénéiser mon pseudo qui à certains endroits se retrouve censuré (  ::ninja::  ), serait-il possible de remplacer le j par un g (pour donner Bengiz) ?

Merci !

----------


## Nyarlapopiette

Hello !

Pour avoir le même pseudo que sur le discord, et sensiblement le même que mon compte Steam, est-ce qu'il serait possible de changer mon pseudo en "Nyarlapopiette" ?

Merci d'avance.  :^_^:

----------


## the_protanogist

Bonjour, de façon à harmoniser ma non-vie en ligne je souhaiterais dorénavant être connu comme the_protanogist sur ce forum.
Merci d'avance  ::happy2::

----------


## Haelnak

Bonjour,

Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo pour *Hael'nak* ?

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Plutarque

A mon tour de franchir cette ligne rouge ou je risque de redevenir un anonyme complet après tant d'investissements, de small talk et de roleplay. Mais la vie étant ce qu'elle est, je décide de suivre le mouvement de cette avant garde de canards prêt à tout pour être en accord avec eux-mêmes.

Pour moi ce sera Plutarque, avec un p majuscule. Adieu amis, habitués de mes saillies verbales, je ne serais pas loin, je vous le promets !

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo pour *Hael'nak* ?
> 
> Merci.


Tu serais pas à ta 3ème demande toi ?

----------


## Haelnak

Oui et non.

J'ai actuellement le même pseudo qu'il y a 10 ans.
Par contre, j'ai bien demandé un changement de casse l'année dernière (pour passer à Nakazz donc) qui ne m'a pas plu du tout après coup. J'ai alors demandé un retour à la casse initiale. Je m'étais d'ailleurs excusé pour mon côté girouette/irreflechi du moment.

Ici, il s'agit d'une demande consécutive à un changement général (je l'ai modifié partout ailleurs) dans un souci d'uniformisation, de cohérence. 
De plus, le forum CPC étant le seul où je suis aussi actif (suffit de voir mon profil  ::ninja:: ), j'avoue que c'est assez "important" (à mes yeux en tout cas) que ce renommage soit effectif ici également.

C'est donc bien ma troisième demande sur ce topic, mais au final mon premier "vrai" changement de pseudo.

Voilà voilà.  ::):

----------


## Sapro

Moi je dis non.
Au bout d'un moment ça va quoi.

----------


## Bengiz

Salut,

Je me permets de rebondir sur le sujet. Je vois que Plutarque a eu son changement (le fameux P majuscule  ::P: ). Y-a-t-il une raison que moi-même, isaal et mlemehdi (les 3 posts avant celui de nAKAZZ) n'avons pas eu le changement ? Est-ce un oubli, ou il y a une autre raison qui m'échappe ?
(Je ne me prononcerai pas sur le sujet nAKAZZ qui semble faire débat  ::ninja:: ).

Merci !

----------


## Sapro

Les modos font les changements par salves, ils ne passent donc pas tous les jours/semaines  :;):

----------


## Wobak

> Hello,
> 
> Afin d'homogénéiser mon pseudo qui à certains endroits se retrouve censuré (  ), serait-il possible de remplacer le j par un g (pour donner Bengiz) ?
> 
> Merci !





> Hello !
> 
> Pour avoir le même pseudo que sur le discord, et sensiblement le même que mon compte Steam, est-ce qu'il serait possible de changer mon pseudo en "Nyarlapopiette" ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.





> Bonjour, de façon à harmoniser ma non-vie en ligne je souhaiterais dorénavant être connu comme the_protanogist sur ce forum.
> Merci d'avance





> Bonjour,
> 
> Serait-il possible de modifier mon pseudo pour *Hael'nak* ?
> 
> Merci.


Done

----------


## Wobak

> Les modos font les changements par salves, ils ne passent donc pas tous les jours/semaines


Pour le coup je pensais avoir fait cette salve là, donc c'est sûr que quand t'attends depuis 5 mois et qu'une demande de 2 jours est traitée, ça peut paraître injuste  ::P: 

Désolé à ceux qui ont attendu.

----------


## Bengiz

> Les modos font les changements par salves, ils ne passent donc pas tous les jours/semaines


Je me doute bien, c'est pour ça que j'avais attendu. Mais Plutarque qui a demandé bien après moi et les deux autres canards, a eu son changement alors que nous non, ça me paraissait bizarre  :;): .





> Pour le coup je pensais avoir fait cette salve là, donc c'est sûr que quand t'attends depuis 5 mois et qu'une demande de 2 jours est traitée, ça peut paraître injuste 
> 
> Désolé à ceux qui ont attendu.


C'est pour ça que je me suis permis de reposter, je me suis dit qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait  ::P: . Pas de souci en tout cas, ça arrive à tout le monde d'oublier, merci !

----------


## Wobak

> Oui et non.
> 
> J'ai actuellement le même pseudo qu'il y a 10 ans.
> Par contre, j'ai bien demandé un changement de casse l'année dernière (pour passer à Nakazz donc) qui ne m'a pas plu du tout après coup. J'ai alors demandé un retour à la casse initiale. Je m'étais d'ailleurs excusé pour mon côté girouette/irreflechi du moment.
> 
> Ici, il s'agit d'une demande consécutive à un changement général (je l'ai modifié partout ailleurs) dans un souci d'uniformisation, de cohérence. 
> De plus, le forum CPC étant le seul où je suis aussi actif (suffit de voir mon profil ), j'avoue que c'est assez "important" (à mes yeux en tout cas) que ce renommage soit effectif ici également.
> 
> C'est donc bien ma troisième demande sur ce topic, mais au final mon premier "vrai" changement de pseudo.
> ...


On va bien sûr être d'accord pour dire que si cette fois si ça ne convient pas... tu finiras avec un pseudo random.

----------


## Sapro

> Pour le coup je pensais avoir fait cette salve là, donc c'est sûr que quand t'attends depuis 5 mois et qu'une demande de 2 jours est traitée, ça peut paraître injuste 
> 
> Désolé à ceux qui ont attendu.


Mais la modération est injuste, et c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On va bien sûr être d'accord pour dire que si cette fois si ça ne convient pas... tu finiras avec un pseudo random.


Oh oui stp Wobak mets-lui "Random" comme pseudo direct  :Mellow2: 
Il mérite.

----------


## Flad

> On va bien sûr être d'accord pour dire que si cette fois si ça ne convient pas... tu finiras avec un pseudo random.


Ou un pseudo choisi par la communauté si bienveillante de ce forum  ::trollface::

----------


## Plutarque

> Salut,
> 
> Je me permets de rebondir sur le sujet. Je vois que Plutarque a eu son changement (le fameux P majuscule ). Y-a-t-il une raison que moi-même, isaal et mlemehdi (les 3 posts avant celui de nAKAZZ) n'avons pas eu le changement ? Est-ce un oubli, ou il y a une autre raison qui m'échappe ?
> (Je ne me prononcerai pas sur le sujet nAKAZZ qui semble faire débat ).
> 
> Merci !


Pot de vin bien évidemment. Merci Wobak le transfert a été effectué.

----------


## Eloso

> Ou un pseudo choisi par la communauté si bienveillante de ce forum


Demandons à l'expert parmi les Experts !

----------


## Haelnak

Merci pour ta mansuétude et ton grand cœur Wobak. Tu es un homme bon.  :Prey: 

Si jamais il s'avérait que je veuille changer à nouveau, je préférerai que mon sort ne soit pas entre les mains de notre bienveillante communauté. Cela n'arrivera donc pas.

----------


## CHbox

Commencez par lui mettre "Random" en sous-titre, qu'on sache le reconnaitre au prochain changement. Ou naKaaz  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

Je pense qu'il est temps pour moi d'enfin admettre que mon pseudo fait vraiment random choisi au pif sur un MMO, peut être aussi parce que c'est effectivement le cas  :^_^: 

C'était mon pseudo Wow quand j'ai atterri ici et ai rencontré le Flad en ligne. Une belle époque révolue  ::wub:: 

J'aimerais donc bien devenir Emile Gravier si c'est possible.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Flad

> Je pense qu'il est temps pour moi d'enfin admettre que mon pseudo fait vraiment random choisi au pif sur un MMO, peut être aussi parce que c'est effectivement le cas 
> 
> C'était mon pseudo Wow quand j'ai atterri ici et ai rencontré le Flad en ligne. Une belle époque révolue 
> 
> J'aimerais donc bien devenir Emile Gravier si c'est possible.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Ah ouais direct du pseudo à ta vraie identité !  :^_^:

----------


## Emile Gravier

> Ah ouais direct du pseudo à ta vraie identité !


Je veux bien comme sous titre: le tueur 

 :^_^:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Luc ! Luc !

----------


## Wobak

> Ah ouais direct du pseudo à ta vraie identité !


Ça me donne envie de le renommer Roger Macadam.

----------


## Sylla

> Ça me donne envie de le renommer Roger Macadam.


J'aime bien et je plussoie Roger Macadam.

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'aime bien et je plussoie Roger Macadam.


+1 aussi.  ::P: 

Roger Macadam
le péteur

----------


## ExPanda

Le nouveau pseudo choisi par les canards, y'a un concept là !

----------


## Emile Gravier

Je dois vraiment être détesté pour que ça commence par moi  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En vrai, ça me ferait marrer donc fais toi plaisir si tu as envie !

----------


## M.Rick75

Il y eu Lord, qui s'était retrouvé avec le pseudo LourD (je sais plus bien quelles lettres étaient en majuscule), je crois parce qu'il avait tanné la rédac ou les modos pour changer de pseudo (et aussi parce qu'il était assez bourrin dans ses discussions).

----------


## Doniazade

> Il y eu Lord, qui s'était retrouvé avec le pseudo LourD (je sais plus bien quelles lettres étaient en majuscule), je crois parce qu'il avait tanné la rédac ou les modos pour changer de pseudo (et aussi parce qu'il était assez bourrin dans ses discussions).


"Ceci n'est pas un pseudo, c'est un avertissement."
Ou un truc du genre.

----------


## the_protanogist

> Done


Merci !

----------


## Chan

Bichour,

Est ce qu'il est possible de me renommer Chan ? Mon pseudo est trop long et chiant.  :tired: 

Merci !

----------


## Sapro

> Mon pseudo est trop long et chiant-MichMuch.

----------


## Chan

Sa pas très pro de faire des choses comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Chan-MichMuch  ::cry:: 
On savait pas quoi faire, pour ton anniversaire  ::cry::

----------


## Sapro

Alors on a fait une 'ptite chanson.

----------


## Chan

Oh non ! non ! non ! non non non non !

 ::P:

----------


## Ymnargue

Bonjour  ::): 

Voilà, depuis un certain moment, je suis ennuyé. Mon pseudo, Slowhand, je le tiens d'un artiste dont les positions récentes (et moins récentes, mais à l'époque, je n'en savais rien) me dérangent profondément.
J'aimerais changer de pseudo. Serait-il possible de le faire passer à *Ymnargue* ?

Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Calys

> Mon pseudo, Slowhand, je le tiens d'un artiste dont les positions récentes (et moins récentes, mais à l'époque, je n'en savais rien) me dérangent profondément.


RDJ et LDJ  ::sad:: 
Je ne m'étais jamais beaucoup intéressé à l'homme derrière le musicien, j'arriverai plus à l'écouter de la même façon...

----------


## Ymnargue

> RDJ et LDJ 
> Je ne m'étais jamais beaucoup intéressé à l'homme derrière le musicien, j'arriverai plus à l'écouter de la même façon...


Je sais... Vraiment.. J'ai le même problème depuis quelques semaines.

----------


## Azerty

Slowhand ? Vis à vis de Clapton ? Cà fait quand même plus de 40ans qu'on sait que ce gars est une sous-merde.  ::XD::

----------


## Ymnargue

> Slowhand ? Vis à vis de Clapton ? Cà fait quand même plus de 40ans qu'on sait que ce gars est une sous-merde.


Ouais mais en fait moi je ne savais pas. Lisant des articles à propos de ses délires, je suis remonté en arrière. Jusque-là, je n'en savais rien et ça a cassé quelque-chose là.

----------


## Wobak

> Bichour,
> 
> Est ce qu'il est possible de me renommer Chan ? Mon pseudo est trop long et chiant. 
> 
> Merci !





> Bonjour 
> 
> Voilà, depuis un certain moment, je suis ennuyé. Mon pseudo, Slowhand, je le tiens d'un artiste dont les positions récentes (et moins récentes, mais à l'époque, je n'en savais rien) me dérangent profondément.
> J'aimerais changer de pseudo. Serait-il possible de le faire passer à *Ymnargue* ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Done

----------


## Ymnargue

Wooow merci ! Rapide et efficace  ::):  Merci beaucoup

----------


## Emile Gravier

Merci pour le changement de pseudo !

----------


## Robix66

Moi je pensais que ça venait d'Interpol.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Merci pour le changement de pseudo !


Et le sous-titre  ::trollface::

----------


## Howii

Bonjour, est-ce qu'on peut me rename "Hitler" s'il-vous-plait ? Mes potes m'appelaient comme ça à la fac et je trouve que c'est un bel hommage à l'esprit Joystick

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu pouvais pas juste signaler le post et le profil ?  ::unsure:: 

Pas sûr que ça apporte grand chose de relancer de cette manière.

----------


## Calys

> Bonjour, est-ce qu'on peut me rename "Hitler" s'il-vous-plait ? Mes potes m'appelaient comme ça à la fac et je trouve que c'est un bel hommage à l'esprit Joystick
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Donc signaler le post, interpeller la rédac sur twitter (et avoir une réponse) ça te suffit pas, faut aussi que tu vienne étaler la merde ici ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Howii

> Tu pouvais pas juste signaler le post et le profil ? 
> 
> Pas sûr que ça apporte grand chose de relancer de cette manière.


Je l'ai fait. Deux fois. Ça fait une semaine et il y a toujours pas de réaction de la modération. 



> Donc signaler le post, interpeller la rédac sur twitter (et avoir une réponse) ça te suffit pas, faut aussi que tu vienne étaler la merde ici ?


J'vois que ça réagit plus à mon action qu'à un foutu pseudo antisémite. C'est triste, mais je suis pas étonné. Non ça me suffit pas en fait. Il faut une réaction.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) C'est triste, mais je suis pas étonné. Non ça me suffit pas en fait. Il faut une réaction.


Le fait que ton sport favori ici (et peut-être ton seul loisir dans la vie en ce moment ?), soit de cracher sur le site internet ou le mag puis d'attendre une réaction comme le premier attention whore venu, remet un peu en question l'intention initiale de signaler ce pseudo.

----------


## Howii

> Le fait que ton sport favori ici (et peut-être ton seul loisir dans la vie en ce moment ?), soit de cracher sur le site internet ou le mag puis d'attendre une réaction comme le premier attention whore venu, remet un peu en question l'intention initiale de signaler ce pseudo.


Le fait que la présence de pseudos antisémites sur le forum ne semble émouvoir personne ne remet rien en question par contre ?

Btw, les vieilles attaques sur ce que tu supposes de ma vie tu peux t'en passer.

D'ailleurs c'est plutôt cocasse venant d'un mec comme toi qui m'a un jour soupçonné d’accointances avec des idées d'extrême droite.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) D'ailleurs c'est plutôt cocasse venant d'un mec comme toi qui m'a un jour soupçonné d’accointances avec des idées d'extrême droite.


En effet, ça me dit quelque chose.
Sinon, peut-être est-ce un biais de ma part mais je ne te vois participer au forum que pour cracher sur tel ou tel truc. Je vais pas défendre le fait qu'un mec du forum ait pris ce pseudo, c'est évident... mais le fait que ce soit toi qui le signale tout en te roulant par terre et en faisant des menaces me fait penser que quelque part tu t'en fous. T'as juste trouvé un nouveau truc pour cracher ton sel.

Jusqu'au prochain.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Allez, allez, le message est sûrement passé (Ivan a déjà indiqué que c'était en cours de traitement). Pas besoin de rajouter du boulot à la modération en vous foutant sur la gueule.

----------


## Howii

> En effet, ça me dit quelque chose.
> Sinon, peut-être est-ce un biais de ma part mais je ne te vois participer au forum que pour cracher sur tel ou tel truc. Je vais pas défendre le fait qu'un mec du forum ait pris ce pseudo, c'est évident... mais le fait que ce soit toi qui le signale tout en te roulant par terre et en faisant des menaces me fait penser que quelque part tu t'en fous. T'as juste trouvé un nouveau truc pour cracher ton sel.
> 
> Jusqu'au prochain.


Ça fait genre 10 ans que je suis abo au mag, les trucs de CPC que j'ai critiqué on peut les compter sur les doigts d'une main et je continue malgré tout de soutenir le mag' parce que je l'aime, ainsi que ses rédacteurs. J'ai critiqué le site que je n'aime (toujours) pas -> J'ai repris un abo papier pour compenser, même si ça me coute plus cher. J'ai critiqué une couverture de conf' par ackboo et Malware ? -> C'est une émission sur des dizaines que j'ai regardé et apprécié.

Aujourd'hui c'est un pseudo antisémite, je trouve ça grave. Je trouve grave aussi qu'après une semaine, et des signalements, rien n'ait été fait encore. A côté de ça, le topic de Snot s'est fait dégager le lendemain de sa création. Et ce topic au moins tentait de dénoncer des problèmes au sein du forum. Résultat ? Rien n'a été fait sur le fond : Topic fermé "Vous êtes fiers de vous ?", Snot dégagée, impunité pour les personnes problématiques.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Snot dégagée, impunité pour les personnes problématiques.


Snot a pris du ban, comme d'autres pour certains de ses propos. Elle même reconnait que ça n'aurait pas été juste si elle n'avait rien pris.

Et la modération a pas mal discuté sur les questions liées au post de Snot (et de Franky) et est, je le crois, encore plus vigilante qu'avant et moins prompte à laisser passer des trucs limites (tout en étant une modération bénévole, qui a sa propre vie, donc qui ne va pas régler les trucs dans la minute où c'est signalé).

Quand a l'impunité, je ne sais pas de qui tu parles exactement mais je pense que le forum n'avait pas vu une telle vague de ban groupés depuis un moment.

----------


## Howii

Bordel oui pardon pour le mégenrage  :Emo:  c'est corrigé

----------


## M.Rick75

Bon, c'était pas mon meilleur move, non plus... J'édite mon post pour ce point.

----------


## Howii

Nan t'as tout à fait raison de me l'avoir signalé !

----------


## Calys

> J'vois que ça réagit plus à mon action qu'à un foutu pseudo antisémite. C'est triste, mais je suis pas étonné. Non ça me suffit pas en fait. Il faut une réaction.


Oui parce que c'est ta réaction que je trouve vraiment puérile et stupide.

Le mec est là depuis 2014 mais depuis trois jours tu t'époumone à aller hurler à droite à gauche qu'il doit être ban. Et après, ça changera quoi ? Il se réinscrira avec un pseudo plus potable et puis c'est tout.

Il a donné une explication a son pseudo ce qui n'est peut être pas suffisant pour certains.

Sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi. Je la modération devrait le forcer à changer de pseudo, mais de là à le ban et en faire une affaire d'état alors que jusque là son comportement n'a pas vraiment posé problème à ma connaissance...

----------


## Ruvon

Je suis d'accord avec Howii, c'est que c'est pas parce qu'on n'a jamais remarqué un problème avant que du coup ça n'en est plus un.

Il est peut-être inscrit depuis 2014, mais avec 37 messages en 8 ans, fallait tomber au bon endroit au bon moment pour savoir qu'un tel pseudo trainait sur le forum. L'ancienneté ne valide pas forcément un choix douteux. Et si ban il y a, il n'est pas censé pouvoir se réinscrire avec un autre pseudo.

Et son explication, qui est peut-être vraie mais qui ne justifie pas le pseudo, c'est précisément ce que dénonce Howii avec son premier message.

----------


## Howii

> jusque là son comportement n'a pas vraiment posé problème à ma connaissance...


 ::huh:: 

Du coup si quelqu'un s'inscrit sous le nom de Pétain c'est ok tant qu'il dit pas des trucs hors charte ?




> Je suis d'accord avec Howii, c'est que c'est pas parce qu'on n'a jamais remarqué un problème avant que du coup ça n'en est plus un.
> 
> Il est peut-être inscrit depuis 2014, mais avec 37 messages en 8 ans, fallait tomber au bon endroit au bon moment pour savoir qu'un tel pseudo trainait sur le forum. L'ancienneté ne valide pas forcément un choix douteux. Et si ban il y a, il n'est pas censé pouvoir se réinscrire avec un autre pseudo.
> 
> Et son explication, qui est peut-être vraie mais qui ne justifie pas le pseudo, c'est précisément ce que dénonce Howii avec son premier message.


Merci

----------


## Calys

Ha mais je ne cherche pas du tout à justifier son pseudo, pour moi c'est clair qu'il doit en changer.
Je suis peut être naïf mais pour moi son explication suffit à me convaincre qu'il n'y a pas de volonté d'afficher un message antisémite derrière, c'est tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup si quelqu'un s'inscrit sous le nom de Pétain c'est ok tant qu'il dit pas des trucs hors charte ?


C'est pratique de tronquer le début de la phrase pour me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.
Peut être que comme ça se sera plus clair  ::trollface:: 




> *la modération devrait le forcer à changer de pseudo*, mais de là à le ban et en faire une affaire d'état alors que jusque là son comportement n'a pas vraiment posé problème à ma connaissance...

----------


## Howii

> C'est pratique de tronquer le début de la phrase pour me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.


Je tronque, mais ce que j'ai cité tu l'as bien dit. Mais j'ai bien compris t'inquiète, pour toi c'est évidemment "pas voulu", malgré ses études et sa réponse "esprit Joystick". Soit.

----------


## Calys

Je l'ai bien dit, mais tu t'en sert pour me faire dire exactement l'inverse de ce que j'ai voulu exprimer.

C'est vrai que sa take sur "l'esprit joystick" est plutôt malvenue, je retire ce que j'ai dit. Désolé j'ai pas toujours l'esprit très clair en ce moment

----------


## Wobak

La modération lui a demandé de choisir un nouveau pseudo, avant que vous vous époumoniez ici. Merci de revenir au sujet.

Edit : c'est pas parce qu'on ne vous raconte pas tout ce qui se passe qu'il ne se passe rien. Merci d'être suffisamment intelligent pour comprendre qu'un forum ça va moins vite que discord ou twitter.

----------


## Witchy

Bonjour, Je souhaite changer mon pseudo. Passer au pseudo "Witchy". Je ne participe pas énormément au forum donc je ne pense pas que ça dérangera grand monde.
Axis Hunter correspond à un pseudo que j'ai créer à l'époque où je jouais à WoT et je m'étais inscrit sur le forum. Beaucoup d'années ont passées depuis et ce pseudo ne correspond plus à ce que je suis aujourd'hui. Je peux donner plus de précisions en MP si nécessaire.

Merci!

----------


## Kuromori_Kaiju

Bonjour ! J'aimerai changer mon pseudo si possible. Merci !

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour ! J'aimerai changer mon pseudo si possible. Merci !


Si tu donnes pas le pseudo que tu veux en échange tu vas avoir le pseudo "sipossible" et ce serait mérité  ::ninja::

----------


## Sapro

T'as pas compris Flad, il a signé avec son nouveau pseudo.
"Merci !"
Je penses que nous validons tous.

----------


## Flad

> T'as pas compris Flad, il a signé avec son nouveau pseudo.
> "Merci !"
> Je penses que nous validons tous.


 ::w00t:: 

Adjugé vendu !

----------


## Kuromori_Kaiju

Oups ! Je voudrai le pseudonyme Kuromori_Kaiju. Merci !

----------


## ZyAvo

T'es sûr ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Autiste Redding

> T'es sûr ?


Pour les initiales ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

> Oups ! Je voudrai le pseudonyme Kuromori_Kaiju. Merci !


C'est de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## reneyvane

*Résumé :*

*"*Arthur découvre qu'il est surnommé "le Sanglier de Cornouailles" dans tout le Royaume et au delà. Cela le met en colère car il n'en avait jamais entendu parlé, mais il se trouve que c'est Merlin qui lui avait choisi ce surnom..."

----------


## Logan

Coco l'asticot ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Mais en référence à quoi ?

----------


## Flad

Je pense que c'est une demande indirecte.
reneyvane veut changer de pseudo pour Cocolasticot .

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

bonjour, je souhaiterais changer de pseudo en : ԀΔ√!Ԁ

mais cela me semble pas possible, alors je choisi sinon : da vid

merci  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> ԀΔ√!Ԁ


Tiens, ça me dit quelque chose  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour, Je souhaite changer mon pseudo. Passer au pseudo "Witchy". Je ne participe pas énormément au forum donc je ne pense pas que ça dérangera grand monde.
> Axis Hunter correspond à un pseudo que j'ai créer à l'époque où je jouais à WoT et je m'étais inscrit sur le forum. Beaucoup d'années ont passées depuis et ce pseudo ne correspond plus à ce que je suis aujourd'hui. Je peux donner plus de précisions en MP si nécessaire.
> 
> Merci!





> Oups ! Je voudrai le pseudonyme Kuromori_Kaiju. Merci !





> bonjour, je souhaiterais changer de pseudo en : ԀΔ√!Ԁ
> 
> mais cela me semble pas possible, alors je choisi sinon : da vid
> 
> merci


Done.

----------


## Kuromori_Kaiju

Merci !  ::):

----------


## blork

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un petit message à Kahn Lusth, mais je crois qu'il ne passe pas souvent.

En fait, je voulais soumettre un sous titre spécial pour Catel qui fait du super boulot en animant les topic GOTY. J'ai vu passer un "Call of GOTY" comme sous titre, et j'avoue que c'est en effet pas mal.

En revanche, je sais pas où ou à qui s'adresser pour proposer l'idée (si c'est encore d'actualité). 

Le travail de Catel : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...-tous-l%C3%A0-!

----------


## Sylla

Je plussoie. Je crois que Wobak ou les autres modos peuvent donner les sous-titres, si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait un petit message à Kahn Lusth, mais je crois qu'il ne passe pas souvent.
> 
> En fait, je voulais soumettre un sous titre spécial pour Catel qui fait du super boulot en animant les topic GOTY. J'ai vu passer un "Call of GOTY" comme sous titre, et j'avoue que c'est en effet pas mal.
> 
> En revanche, je sais pas où ou à qui s'adresser pour proposer l'idée (si c'est encore d'actualité). 
> 
> Le travail de Catel : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/13...-tous-l%C3%A0-!


Cet homme dit vrai.

En passant : côté rédaction, ce n'est plus Kahn mais Izual qui gère le forum désormais. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'aller aussi haut pour un simple changement de sous-titre, les admins (pseudos verts) ont certainement accès.

----------


## Flad

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> 
> En passant : côté rédaction, ce n'est plus Kahn mais Izual qui gère le forum désormais. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'aller aussi haut pour un simple changement de sous-titre, les admins (pseudos verts) ont certainement accès.


Les admins sont en rouge. En vert ce sont les Community manager. Les modos en jaune et pour les sous-titre, c'est plutôt Wobak qui gère mais il en réfère systématiquement à Kahn (il me semble). Il ne faut pas hésiter à modobell le sous-titre proposé avec un peu de contexte dans la cloche, et ensuite c'est étudié par les hautes instances canardiennes  :;): 
Et Izual est plus responsable du discord que du forum il me semble, mais sur ce dernier point je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## blork

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> 
> En passant : côté rédaction, ce n'est plus Kahn mais Izual qui gère le forum désormais. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'aller aussi haut pour un simple changement de sous-titre, les admins (pseudos verts) ont certainement accès.


comment on les contacte? Y a un tri par groupe d'utilisateur dans l'interface de recherche ?

----------


## blork

> comment on les contacte? Y a un tri par groupe d'utilisateur dans l'interface de recherche ?


Bonjour,

J'ai finalement ouvert les yeux, en regardant qui consulte le serveur, et on peut y voir les modérateurs en ligne. Ca m'a permit de les contacter. La proposition a été validée. Catel sera connu désormais pour son travail d'archiviste.

Si jamais quelqu'un se pose la question de comment contacter un modérateur, bin il suffit de regarder les personnes qui sont sur le forum. (indice : ils ont une couleur particulière).

----------


## GrosDudule

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai finalement ouvert les yeux, en regardant qui consulte le serveur, et on peut y voir les modérateurs en ligne. Ca m'a permit de les contacter. La proposition a été validée. Catel sera connu désormais pour son travail d'archiviste.
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un se pose la question de comment contacter un modérateur, bin il suffit de regarder les personnes qui sont sur le forum. (indice : ils ont une couleur particulière).


Bonjour, vous êtes nouveau chez CPC ?

----------


## blork

> Bonjour, vous êtes nouveau chez CPC ?


tékitoi?

Oui, je suis nouveau, je me suis inscrit ici récemment en pensant être sur un forum de plomberie spécialisé dans les toilettes.

----------


## Haelnak

Ce topic est pour toi : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43496

----------


## Molina

> Ce topic est pour toi : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43496


J'ai vu que tu avais répondu sur ce topic. 

Avant de l'ouvrir et de lire quoi que ce soit, il semblerait que mes voisins ont entendu "MAIS IL SE FOUT DE NOTRE GUEULE ? ENCORE §§§§".

----------


## Haelnak

::XD:: 

Blague à part, je trouve ça un peu fou malgré tout puisque, techniquement, je n'ai changé qu'une seule fois de pseudo (+1 changement de casse).  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> 
> En passant : côté rédaction, ce n'est plus Kahn mais Izual qui gère le forum désormais. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire d'aller aussi haut pour un simple changement de sous-titre, les admins (pseudos verts) ont certainement accès.


Les pseudos verts c'est community managers historiquement.

La couleur admin c'est rouge, mais quand je suis passé en rouge, j'ai cru que j'avais changé l'emplacement du canapé dans un EHPAD ça a perturbé plein de monde, donc je reste en vert  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

D'acc, merci pour les précisions !

----------

